# Jade X



## MukkiMan (29. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer für mein Enduro. Der dvo jade x wäre eigentlich perfekt in allen Belangen... Weiß schon einer mehr was die Verfügbarkeit anbelangt?


----------



## Saltyballs84 (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde ihn auch gerne haben. Hatte vor einer Woche Kontakt zu DVO. Da hieß es in 3 Wochen. Auf Nachfrage, ob er dann auch in DE verfügbar sein wird, kam bisher keine Antwort mehr. Bei Cosmic wird er auch angezeigt, jedoch kein Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (26. November 2019)

Die Jade X werden aktuell endlich für Aftermarket gefertigt, leider bekommen wir vorerst nur homöopatische Mengen. Wir können noch keine Termine für alle Größen nennen, die erste Größe wird 210x55 sein. 

Der Cosmic Service


----------



## Saltyballs84 (26. November 2019)

Hoi. Wann kommt der 210x55mm denn und was wird er kosten?


----------



## CosmicSports (26. November 2019)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> Hoi. Wann kommt der 210x55mm denn und was wird er kosten?



Kosten sind 549,- , mit Einlagerung wird das noch etwa 2 Wochen dauern, dann ist er da. Jetzt vorordern und in Rückstand nehmen lassen, dann wird er versendet, sobald er zugebucht ist.

Der Cosmic Service


----------



## HabeDEhre (2. Dezember 2019)

Bei GoCycle auch schon bestellbar für aktuell 499,99€
Lieferung voraussichtlich ab dem 04.12.






						DVO Jade X Dämpfer, verschiedene Längen > GO CYCLE Shop | GO CYCLE
					

DVO Jade X Dämpfer, verschiedene Längen > GO CYCLE Shop



					www.gocycle.de
				




würd schon gut in mein Last Glen passen. Bin aber mit meinem RS Luftdämpfer sehr zufrieden...


----------



## MaxBas (9. Dezember 2019)

@CosmicSports Bin auch sehr interessiert. Was ich mich nur frage: Da man die Dämpfung extern nicht groß anpassen kann, dürfte es  Glücksache sein, ob der Dämpfer so mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert. Oder übersehe ich da was? Bei mir wäre es ein Last Coal.

Gibt es bei euch auch die passenden LS Federn?


----------



## hulster (9. Dezember 2019)

MaxBas schrieb:


> @CosmicSports Bin auch sehr interessiert. Was ich mich nur frage: Da man die Dämpfung extern nicht groß anpassen kann, dürfte es  Glücksache sein, ob der Dämpfer so mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert. Oder übersehe ich da was? Bei mir wäre es ein Last Coal.
> 
> Gibt es bei euch auch die passenden LS Federn?



Die Dämpfung taugt nie, um ihn an einen Hinterbau anzupassen. Entweder du hast nen Hinterbau, der halbwegs zu Coil passt, oder nicht.
EXT und Push arbeiten mit einer zusätzlichen Endprogression, um hier etwas ausgleichen zu können. Aber auch hier hat das Grenzen.

Die nur beschränkt einstellbare Dämpfung hat zur Folge, dass die Anpassbarkeit auf dein Gewicht nur beschränkt ist.
Sprich - kann bedeuten, dass er direkt zum Tuner muss, wenn du nicht im angenommen Herstellerbereich des Abstimmung liegst.


----------



## MaxBas (9. Dezember 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Die Dämpfung taugt nie, um ihn an einen Hinterbau anzupassen. Entweder du hast nen Hinterbau, der halbwegs zu Coil passt, oder nicht.
> EXT und Push arbeiten mit einer zusätzlichen Endprogression, um hier etwas ausgleichen zu können. Aber auch hier hat das Grenzen.
> 
> Die nur beschränkt einstellbare Dämpfung hat zur Folge, dass die Anpassbarkeit auf dein Gewicht nur beschränkt ist.
> Sprich - kann bedeuten, dass er direkt zum Tuner muss, wenn du nicht im angenommen Herstellerbereich des Tuners liegst.


Danke , das war sehr hilfreich! Beim Last Coal  passt das ja dann. So wie ich es verstanden habe passt man den Dämpfer über den Bladder-Druck an das eigene Gewicht oder den Fahrstil an. Dann werde ich den Jade X wohl ausprobiert.


----------



## hulster (10. Dezember 2019)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Danke , das war sehr hilfreich! Beim Last Coal  passt das ja dann. So wie ich es verstanden habe passt man den Dämpfer über den Bladder-Druck an das eigene Gewicht oder den Fahrstil an. Dann werde ich den Jade X wohl ausprobiert.



Cool passt auf jeden Fall. Einer der wenigen Rahmen mit Kennlinie für Coil. Habe selbst ein Clay.
Ich hatte auch mit dem X geliebäugelt. Da aber nicht verfügbar  ist es bei mir der EXT geworden.
Wenn du nicht zufällig um die 80kg wiegst, würde ich nicht den Early Adapter machen. 
Wenn du dann nämlich doch zum Tuner musst, bisst du schnell mit nem EXT besser dran, wenn auch nicht billiger.


----------



## MaxBas (10. Dezember 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht zufällig um die 80kg wiegst, würde ich nicht den Early Adapter machen.
> Wenn du dann nämlich doch zum Tuner musst, bisst du schnell mit nem EXT besser dran, wenn auch nicht billiger.


Das sind genau die beiden Dämpfer, die mich am meisten interessieren. Neben dem Preis spricht für den Jade der Trailmodus. Der wäre für mich echt praktisch, vorausgesetzt  die drei Modi passen  gut zu meinen 76 Kg und der Kinematik vom Coal. 
der ext ist dafür flexibler und wird extra auf einen abgestimmt. Wie fährt sich denn der Lok am Storia?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (10. Dezember 2019)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich denn der Lok am Storia?



Gar nicht, weil ich brauch ihn nicht. Davon ab ist er stufenlos.
Dadurch das eine Feder linear ist, wippt ein Coil im LAST per se viel weniger als ein Air.

Aber probier ruhig mal den DVO aus. Schlecht wird er nicht sein.


----------



## basmati (25. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen! 
Gibt es mittlerweile Infos wann der Dämpfer verfügbar ist? 
230x60 

@CosmicSports


----------



## CosmicSports (26. Februar 2020)

basmati schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Gibt es mittlerweile Infos wann der Dämpfer verfügbar ist?
> 230x60
> 
> @CosmicSports



Der ist für Ende März terminiert.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Februar 2020)

Der 230x65 wahrscheinlich auch? Meine letzte Info vom Händler war KW 11.
Wäre nicht tragisch, wenn sich alles verzögert, wäre nur gut zu wissen.


----------



## CosmicSports (27. Februar 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Der 230x65 wahrscheinlich auch? Meine letzte Info vom Händler war KW 11.
> Wäre nicht tragisch, wenn sich alles verzögert, wäre nur gut zu wissen.



Exakt.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Februar 2020)

Nooooo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (12. März 2020)

Bei Gocycle ist der 230 x 60 nun ab Lager lieferbar. Die anderen Größen stehen auch auf "lieferbar". 





						DVO Jade X Coil Dämpfer Einbaulänge: 230x60 mm | GO CYCLE
					

DVO Jade X Coil Dämpfer Einbaulänge: 230x60 mm



					www.gocycle.de


----------



## orudne (31. März 2020)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Jade X in 230x60 bestellt.
Mal schauen wann er kommt. 



MaxBas schrieb:


> @CosmicSports Bin auch sehr interessiert. Was ich mich nur frage: Da man die Dämpfung extern nicht groß anpassen kann, dürfte es  Glücksache sein, ob der Dämpfer so mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert. Oder übersehe ich da was? Bei mir wäre es ein Last Coal.
> 
> Gibt es bei euch auch die passenden LS Federn?


Bei meinem Topaz T3 war die Verstellung über den Bladder Druck erstaunlich effektiv.

Ein sehr gutes Setup konnte ich echt schnell finden.
Das hat beim CC IL Air und Fox X2 viel länger gedauert.
Ist nicht immer von Vorteil wenn man viele Einstellmöglichkeiten hat. ;-)


----------



## orudne (4. April 2020)

orudne schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Jade X in 230x60 bestellt.
> Mal schauen wann er kommt.  ...


... Heute angekommen!

Typisch DVO ist die Verarbeitung tadellos!
Die matt schwarze Feder kommt gut!
Einzig der Spacer ist jetzt mal nicht so super schick.
Egal ;-)

Gewicht Dämpfer 385 g
Gewicht Feder 367 g inkl. Spacer
Zusammen 752 g

Mein Öhlins TTX in 200x57 wog ca. 728 g.

Wenn heute noch der Einbau klappt, dann kann ich die nächsten Tage mal eine kleine Setup Runde drehen.


----------



## ma1208 (4. April 2020)

Ich bin auf dein Feedback gespannt! Insbesondere auf den "Sag lift".


----------



## orudne (10. April 2020)

Drei kleinere Runden bin ich jetzt schon gefahren.
Wegen Corona hab ich erstmal größere Sprünge und Vmax weggelassen.

Erste Erkenntnis nach dem Luftdämpfer: Wow wie fluffig ;-)
Ich bleibe, wie erhofft, besser auf den Flatpedals und werd nicht runter vibriert. 

Wahrscheinlich ist die 450er Feder doch etwas zu weich. Ohne Drops und Steinfelder nutze ich den kompletten Federweg. Die Feder ist bereits zwei Umdrehungen vorgespannt. 
Ich werde mal die 500er bestellen.

Rebound: zuerst hatte ich ihn zu schnell, und heute drei Klicks zugedreht etwas zu langsam. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass ich den auf der nächsten Tour in den Griff bekomme. 

Compression: offen - Trophy Truck feeling vom feinsten. Mit schnellem Rebound aber trotzdem genug Schwung um abzuheben. 
Heute mit der etwas zugedrehten Zugstufe gingen Backwheel Hops besser in der ...

Mittleren Stellung - guter Gegenhalt in Anliegern, ausreichend Pop, auch mit etwas langsamerer Zugstufe und trotzdem sicherer Stand auf den Pedalen.



ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf dein Feedback gespannt! Insbesondere auf den "Sag lift".


Ganz zu - das ist fast ein Lockout. Mir für technische Auffahrten etwas zu viel. Das Heck pumpt sich, noch mehr wie beim Topaz, hoch und man sitzt merklich steiler.

Bisher gefällt mir der Jade X schon sehr gut. 
Er ist noch nicht top eingestellt und trotzdem schon besser wie der originale Rock Shox Dämpfer.

Was ich noch ausprobieren muss ist die härtere Feder und mit dem Druck in der Bladder spielen.


----------



## ABBiker (10. April 2020)

orudne schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist die 450er Feder doch etwas zu weich. Ohne Drops und Steinfelder nutze ich den kompletten Federweg. Die Feder ist bereits zwei Umdrehungen vorgespannt.
> Ich werde mal die 500er bestellen.


Wie schwer bist Du?


----------



## HabeDEhre (11. April 2020)

Passt in den 210x55 auch die 2.5er LS Feder? Find dazu grad nichts...


----------



## f00f (11. April 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Passt in den 210x55 auch die 2.5er LS Feder? Find dazu grad nichts...



Ja, mein Dämpfer (bzw. Bike) wurde mit so einer ausgeliefert. Siehe meinen Bikemarkt ?


----------



## Saltyballs84 (11. April 2020)

Mist. Heute war ein Jade X im Bikemarkt und ich war wie so oft zu spät dran...


----------



## HabeDEhre (12. April 2020)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> Mist. Heute war ein Jade X im Bikemarkt und ich war wie so oft zu spät dran...


Sorry, den hab ich mir geschnappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saltyballs84 (12. April 2020)

Hab ich mir gedacht, dass es jemand aus diesem Thread ist.


----------



## orudne (12. April 2020)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Wie schwer bist Du?


Habe es lange nicht mehr gewogen, aber fahrbereit ca. 95 kg.


----------



## orudne (12. April 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Passt in den 210x55 auch die 2.5er LS Feder? Find dazu grad nichts...


Es gibt glaub nur 2.5 und 3.0 Inch Federn.
DVO passt das über die Spacer an:


----------



## HabeDEhre (12. April 2020)

orudne schrieb:


> Es gibt glaub nur 2.5 und 3.0 Inch Federn.


Ja, leider. Hab jetzt ne normale 2.25er Feder für 18€ bestellt. Den Aufpreis von über 80€ is mir die LS Feder irgendwie nicht wert... Vielleicht 100-150g weniger?!


----------



## ABBiker (12. April 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Hab jetzt ne normale 2.25er Feder für 18€ bestellt. Den Aufpreis von über 80€ is mir die LS Feder irgendwie nicht wert... Vielleicht 100-150g weniger?!


Ich glaube CaneCreek Federn passen auch, müsste man aber noch mal prüfen um sicher zu gehen. Die gibt es z. B. auch in 2.75" und sind verhältnismäßig leicht und kosten <60€.


----------



## Saltyballs84 (12. April 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Sorry, den hab ich mir geschnappt...


Solltest du ihn wieder verkaufen wollen (irgendwann), könntest du dich vielleicht bei mir melden?


----------



## pytek (12. April 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Hab jetzt ne normale 2.25er Feder für 18€ bestellt. Den Aufpreis von über 80€ is mir die LS Feder irgendwie nicht wert... Vielleicht 100-150g weniger?!


Es sind nur ca. 80g. Ich fahre eine 550er mit 90kg.


----------



## HabeDEhre (13. April 2020)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> Solltest du ihn wieder verkaufen wollen (irgendwann), könntest du dich vielleicht bei mir melden?


Klar doch! Mal sehn wie er sich gegen den Rock Shox Coil schlägt, dann entscheide ich welcher bleibt.


----------



## f00f (13. April 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Klar doch! Mal sehn wie er sich gegen den Rock Shox Coil schlägt, dann entscheide ich welcher bleibt.



Der Vergleich würde mich auch interessieren. Berichte dann bitte Mal, wenn du magst ?
Wobei ich jetzt schon ahne, dass das nicht gut für @Saltyballs84 ausgeht
?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saltyballs84 (13. April 2020)

?
Vielleicht verkauft ihn ja mal wieder einer...


----------



## orudne (14. April 2020)

f00f schrieb:


> Der Vergleich würde mich auch interessieren. Berichte dann bitte Mal, wenn du magst ?
> Wobei ich jetzt schon ahne, dass das nicht gut für @Saltyballs84 ausgeht
> ?


+1


----------



## HabeDEhre (16. April 2020)

Beim von mir gekauften Dämpfer sind die Gleitlager entfernt worden. Hab schon neue da liegen:





						Buchsen IGUS DU für Dämpfer DVO JADE | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Buchsen IGUS DU für Dämpfer DVO JADE ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				




Wo kommen denn die beiliegenden Gummi O-Ringe hin? zwischen Dämpfer und Buchse? 

Ich frage, weil bei meinen Einbaubuchsen liegt auch nochmal die selben O-Ringe bei...





						Dämpferbuchse DVO JADE/TOPAZ MOUNTING HARDWARE | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Dämpferbuchse DVO JADE/TOPAZ MOUNTING HARDWARE ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				




Laut Homepage nur an den Einbaubuchsen:





Sorry, hab das noch nie gemacht


----------



## pytek (18. April 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Beim von mir gekauften Dämpfer sind die Gleitlager entfernt worden. Hab schon neue da liegen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HabeDEhre (18. April 2020)

Danke! Konnts mir gestern selber zusammenreimen und habs richtig verbaut. 
Kurzes Fazit von Gestern:
3-Stündige Testrunde gedreht. Wie soll ichs sagen... Der Hammer das Teil!
Da kann der Rock Shox Super Deluxe Coil einfach nicht mithalten. Der RS hat das Problem, dass die Zugstufe überdämpft ist und mir kommts so vor, wenn er bei schnellen schlägen verhärtet. Hab den RS und den Jade mit 500er Feder gefahren. Der Jade spricht besser an, wippt im offenen Modus aber auch spürbar mehr wenns bergauf geht. In der Mid Position kaum noch und Firm is sowieso fast Hardtailfeeling. Für lange Uphills sicherlich geil, in der Ebene fast zuviel des Guten, da sich auch die Sitzposition spürbar verändert und die Satteleinstellung dann nichtmehr 100% passt bei mir... 
In der Mid Stellung, konnt ich beim Einfedern ein deutliches "pfft" Geräusch wie bei ner Luftpumpe wahrnehmen.. Ist das normal? Ansonsten reicht mir der Modus für 80% meiner eher flowigen Hometrails. Der Pop und das Feedback passen da einfach. 
Im offenen "Partymode" wurden Wurzelfelder ordentlich plattgebügelt. Macht Spaß wenns schnell gehn solln  Soweit mein erster sehr positiver Eindruck von Jade X.

Naja und dann war da noch die Farbe... Das grün biss sich ordentlich mit dem Rest meines Bikes und ich konnte an der Eisdiele gestern keine Punkte sammeln 


Daher heute kurzer Hand die chemische Keule ausgepackt...

Mit Stahlwolle aufpoliert und eingebaut:
Vorher/Nachher



Gefällt mir wesentlich besser


----------



## ma1208 (18. April 2020)

Das Ergebnis des "entgrünens" ist ja der Hammer. Sieht top aus! Auch wenn ich das Grün an meinem Bike gerne hätte. Aber ich traue mich nicht beim zu linearen Transition Sentinel einen Coil zu verbauen.

Aber die Rebound Schraube hast du vergessen, oder? Elegant ein Hütchen drüber gemogelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2020)

Warum macht DVO nur solch ein grün. 
Der Dämpfer sieht jetzt um Welten besser aus


----------



## HabeDEhre (18. April 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Aber die Rebound Schraube hast du vergessen, oder? Elegant ein Hütchen drüber gemogelt


Naja, nicht wirklich vergessen, hat nur kein Bock den Dämpfer zu zerlegen. Das "Hütchen" hat ich noch rumliegen und hat perfekt gepasst. Den Dichtkopf hab ich auch nur dezent mit altem grauen Zier-Klebestreifen überklebt. mach ich vielleicht beim nächsten Service ordentlich... ?


----------



## Birotarier (21. April 2020)

Ha, ein Jade X am Glen.  Ist auch ein Projekt von mir. Bin noch nicht sicher, ob die Investition lohnt. (Wird man vielleicht unvernünftig schnell ?)
Kann man die Federstärken- Empfehlung von LAST so übernehmen? Wäre vom Gewicht eher bei einer 400er als einer 450er.  (ca 74-75 kg ohne alles).  Würde schon ganz gerne mit 30% sag weiterfahren.  Da funktioniert das Fahrwerk eindeutig am besten.  Das Grün wäre mir übrigens egal. Fahre häufig alleine und mit dreckigem Rad. Keine Eisdiele an den üblichen Strecken.


----------



## HabeDEhre (21. April 2020)

harudbod schrieb:


> Ha, ein Jade X am Glen.  Ist auch ein Projekt von mir. Bin noch nicht sicher, ob die Investition lohnt. (Wird man vielleicht unvernünftig schnell ?)
> Kann man die Federstärken- Empfehlung von LAST so übernehmen? Wäre vom Gewicht eher bei einer 400er als einer 450er.  (ca 74-75 kg ohne alles).  Würde schon ganz gerne mit 30% sag weiterfahren.  Da funktioniert das Fahrwerk eindeutig am besten.  Das Grün wäre mir übrigens egal. Fahre häufig alleine und mit dreckigem Rad. Keine Eisdiele an den üblichen Strecken.


Also für mich hat es sich "gelohnt" da ich den Jade X recht günstig ausm Bikemarkt bekommen habe. Und ja, man wird verdammt schnell damit 
Hatte zuvor den RockShox mit 500er Feder nach der Empfehlung von Last. Dabei kam ich allerdings auf nur etwa 25% SAG. Im Jade jetzt wieder ne 500er und bin bei ziemlich genau 30% SAG (nackig hab ich etwa 83kg). 
Da ich allerdings mal mit, mal ohne Rucksack und gelegentlich auch Bikepark fahre, hab ich mir jetzt noch ne Sprindex Feder mit 490-550 lbs Einstellbereich bestellt. Somit bin ich hoffentlich für alles was da kommt gewappnet.
Das Foto und der Kommentar mit der Eisdiele sollte nicht allzu Ernst genommen werden  Mir gefällt das grün schlicht und ergreifend einfach überhaupt nicht!

Um nochmal auf die "pfft" Geräusche zurück zu kommen. Im Setup Guide steht:
_If the shock is making a “squishy” or “aerated” sound, it might be a sign of a low bladder pressure. Re-inflate the bladder and see if the noise goes away. If not, it's a key indicator your shock needs a service. _
Druck hab ich geprüft und auch schon verändert. Geräusch bleibt. Service kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass der schon fällig wäre... Erfahrungen?


----------



## f00f (21. April 2020)

Mein erster Jade hatte beim Ein- und beim Ausfedern solche "Luft"-Geräusche gemacht. Habe den dann aber sofort beim Händler umgetauscht und auch Cosmic Sports hatte mir angeboten, den Dämpfer einzusenden.

Der neue Dämpfer macht nur noch beim Ausfedern Geräusche, besonders in der mittleren Hebelstellung. Das kommt wohl von der Zugstufe und scheint laut diversen anderen Foreneinträgen normal zu sein. An der Performance habe ich nichts bemerken können, jedenfalls funktioniert er hervorragend


----------



## fresh-e (22. April 2020)

Wie merkt man, wenn eine Zugstufe überdämpft ist?


----------



## HabeDEhre (22. April 2020)

fresh-e schrieb:


> Wie merkt man, wenn eine Zugstufe überdämpft ist?


Falls du mich ansprichst.... Ich vermute es, da der Dämpfer trotz komplett offener Zugstufe bei schnellen Schlägen wie Wurzelfeldern oder Bremswellen dazu neigt zu verhärten/zu langsam ausfedert.


----------



## fresh-e (23. April 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Falls du mich ansprichst.... Ich vermute es, da der Dämpfer trotz komplett offener Zugstufe bei schnellen Schlägen wie Wurzelfeldern oder Bremswellen dazu neigt zu verhärten/zu langsam ausfedert.



Ok. Klingt plausibel. Könnte man da eventuell gegensteuern, indem man die Druckstufe stärker macht und  bei schnellen Schlägen dann mehr Gegendruck/Dämpfung existiert und es insgesamt weniger schnell und tief einsinkt?


----------



## felixh. (17. Mai 2020)

Geht der Umbau von 205x60 auf 205x65 easy beim Jade X? Ich nehme mal an dass es möglich ist und nur ein Spacer ist der raus muss...

Im Manual wird man dazu nicht schlau (dazu gibts ja nur das Papier für den Jade, nicht für Jade X - aber ich nehme mal an dass ist egal).


----------



## orudne (18. Mai 2020)

felixh. schrieb:


> Geht der Umbau von 205x60 auf 205x65 easy beim Jade X? Ich nehme mal an dass es möglich ist und nur ein Spacer ist der raus muss...
> 
> Im Manual wird man dazu nicht schlau (dazu gibts ja nur das Papier für den Jade, nicht für Jade X - aber ich nehme mal an dass ist egal).


Ja, Du muss nur den richtigen Federteller einbauen.

Hab es gerade nur auf Instagram gefunden. Da gibt es ein Video dazu:
https://www.instagram.com/tv/B_BOI9FlEsX/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (18. Mai 2020)

okay - jetzt fragt sich nur welche Partnumber die haben - bzw wo man die herbekommt. Ein Spacer den man nur rausnimmt wäre einfacher gewesen (bzw wäre es cool wenn im Aftermarket die Dämpfer einfach gleich mit einem Set versendet werden - aber dem ist wohl nicht so).

Okay - evtl sind das die Partnummern:
191-1059-0-SP
191-1059-2-SP
191-1059-5-SP
191-1059-7-SP
(von hier: https://www.hi5sport.no/lang-NO/shop/product/spring-clip-stroke-reducer--5mm-jade-jade-x?tm=dvo )

evtl ist der 0er aber auch einfach: 1421013


----------



## f00f (18. Mai 2020)

felixh. schrieb:


> okay - jetzt fragt sich nur welche Partnumber die haben - bzw wo man die herbekommt. Ein Spacer den man nur rausnimmt wäre einfacher gewesen (bzw wäre es cool wenn im Aftermarket die Dämpfer einfach gleich mit einem Set versendet werden - aber dem ist wohl nicht so).
> 
> Okay - evtl sind das die Partnummern:
> 191-1059-0-SP
> ...



Frag Mal bei Cosmic Sports an, mit denen habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Adam1987 (8. Juni 2020)

Hab jetzt auch einen im Slash. Mega Dämpfer, da kann der RS SD Ultimate Coil nicht mithalten, höchstens vielleicht wenn er perfekt geshimmed wäre.


----------



## Alex1243 (19. Juni 2020)

Hat jemand mal den Jade Coil und den Jade X vergleichen können? 
Könnte mir die Dämpfer auch sehr gut im Coal vorstellen - Wie verhält sich ein Jade Coil mit geschlossener Druckstufe im Uphill?


----------



## Adam1987 (19. Juni 2020)

Ich bin den normalen jade nie gefahren, hab aber den X jetzt im Slash. 

Im climb modus ist er quasi komplett zu und arbeitet sich auch ausm sag raus.

Wenn man ihn zu macht und dann erst aufs Rad steigt sinkt er maximal auf 5% sag ein.

Hier im video von mir zu sehen:

Für die Forstwege und Straße genial, weil der Hinterbau bock hart ist und der Sitzwinkel deutlich steiler ist. Ist musste sogar den Sattel anders einstellen. 
Für technische Anstieg lieber den mittleren Modus.


----------



## felixh. (19. Juni 2020)

Der normale Jade ist wohl vor allem daher interessant - da er in einigen Längen um 199€ neu zu kaufen ist. Der jade X nirgends in meiner Länge lieferbar und 499€. Bin da auch schwer am überlegen.

Bin im Speci Enduro 2020 mit dem Super Deluxe schwer unzufrieden. Versuche jetzt doch erstmal MegNeg - aber Stahlfederdämpfer wird denke ich einfach nicht zu übertreffen sein. Und Climb Switch wäre einfach nett.


----------



## Freiburgflowfee (4. Juli 2020)

Frage an alle JadeX Fahrer: Welche Federn habt ihr verbaut? Der Dämpfer ist seit heute in meinem Besitz.
(-->Einsatz im Propain Spindrift EM: 230x60) Ich bin mir nur noch unsicher, welche Feder es werden soll. (Die LS-Feder von DVO ist in 450 schwer zu bekommen und auch einfach echt teuer. Ich habe die Nukeproof Feder im Blick ( https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-superlight-enduro-feder-2-25-2-5-/rp-prod175497 )Das sollte passen oder? Bzw. auf welche anderen Marken habt ihr zurückgegriffen?
LG!


----------



## lhampe (18. Juli 2020)

habe ein canecreek valt. Passt und ist bezahlbar


----------



## lhampe (15. August 2020)

Hallo, 

ich bin mit der Performace des Jade X schon sehr zufrieden. Leider ist mein Dämpfer etwas inkontinent. Ist nicht wirklich undicht aber deutlich ungesund ölig. Scheint im wesentlichen im Bereich Kolbenstange heraus zu kommen. Habe auch Öltropfen auf dem Rahmen. Funktion ist soweit noch da. 
Hoffe es ist ein Einzelfall und kein bekanntes Phänomen. Aber erstmal muss der gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (18. August 2020)

lhampe schrieb:


> Aber erstmal muss der gemacht werden.


Kommt es vom Sealhead oder vom Dämpferauge/Rebound? Nicht das sich die Verschraubung gelockert hat.


----------



## lhampe (18. August 2020)

Eher von der Dämpferstange. Nach der Demontage habe ich diese starken Verschleissspuren bemerkt. Ob Ursache oder Wirkung ist offen. Der geht jetzt zu Cosmic Sports. Mal gucken was die sagen. Bin vielleicht erst 300km damit gefahren.


----------



## f00f (19. August 2020)

lhampe schrieb:


> Eher von der Dämpferstange. Nach der Demontage habe ich diese starken Verschleissspuren bemerkt. Ob Ursache oder Wirkung ist offen. Der geht jetzt zu Cosmic Sports. Mal gucken was die sagen. Bin vielleicht erst 300km damit gefahren.



Lass mich raten: die Kratzer sind nur auf den ersten paar cm und nur oben (im eingebauten Zustand) auf der Kolbenstange? Unten ist es glatt, wie es sein soll.

Mein Jade X hatte auch schnell spürbare Kratzer an der Kolbenstange entwickelt und das war auch in einem Ripmo AF (Rahmen habe ich nicht mehr). Im Ripmo AF Thread auf mtbr und Pinkbike  berichten noch weitere Leute davon und bei min. einem trat genau das gleiche kurz nach Austausch des Dämpfers wieder auf (s. Links unten). Ich verstehe das so, dass das an der vertikalen Bewegung des Schafts liegen kann und Ibis das Problem kennt.

Mich wundert, dass ich im Zusammenhang mit anderen Bikes keine Berichte von solchen Problemen mit dem Jade X finden konnte 

Ich würde Mal prüfen (lassen) ob der Dämpfer über das hintere Yoke gerade und ohne Verspannung angelenkt wird. Der Dämpfer muss im festgezogenen Zustand vorne am Hauptrahmen, ohne Probleme hinten festgezogen werden können.









						Ripmo AF Thread
					

Nice, you're the perfect person to be providing feedback thanks man. Which AF did you go with? Looking forward to your thoughts.  I ride with 2 groups, 1 who is more rowdy, bigger trails, more black diamonds and a park day here and there, and another group where we usually do longer (4 hours, 25...




					forums.mtbr.com
				











						Ripmo AF Thread
					

I agree the OG Ripmo will climb better then the sentinel   But I’m wondering if the AF with slacker geo will descend just as good as the Transition.




					forums.mtbr.com
				







__





						Ripmo AF Thread - Page 72 - Pinkbike Forum
					

Ripmo AF Thread in Ibis




					www.pinkbike.com
				




Edit: Links eingefügt, Kleinigkeiten


----------



## lhampe (21. August 2020)

hmmm, das ist nicht das was ich hören wollte und potentiell eine never ending story habe.  
werde mir die Links mal angucken

ja die Spuren liegen so wie du beschrieben hast...


----------



## f00f (21. August 2020)

Hast du Rahmen und Dämpfer im Set gekauft? Bei 300km hast Du das Bike bestimmt noch nicht so lang und hast daher noch Gewährleistung und kannst dich an deinen Händler wenden, damit er das Problem für dich löst. Nach zwei erfolglosen Versuchen kannst du den Vertrag widerrufen. 
Je nachdem wer der Händler ist, kennt er das Problem 

MMn gehört das hier aber eher in den Ripmo-Thread. Werde dort auch noch meine Ansichten von Ibis und deren Qualität posten.


----------



## HabeDEhre (27. August 2020)

Wie sieht denn bei euren Jade X die Entlüftungsschraube aus? Laut Service-Beschreibung soll man die mit einem 2mm Imbus lösen können. Bei mir ist das Loch aber anscheinend mit irgendwas grauem harten verstopft oder zugepappt?! 



Bring da jedenfalls keinen Imbus rein und rauskratzen war im ersten versuch auch nicht möglich...

So sollts eigentlich aussehn:




Frage 2: passt zum Entlüften die Sram-Aufsatz für die Bremsen in das Loch? den hät ich nämlich da




Vielen Dank schonmal

Edit:
Gerade auf Original Produktbildern gesehn, das die Schraube da auch "verstopft" ist....



und manchmal nicht:



Jetzt steh aufm Schlauch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (28. August 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Bring da jedenfalls keinen Imbus rein und rauskratzen war im ersten versuch auch nicht möglich...


Erledigt. Im zweiten Versuch hats geklappt. Hatte dann doch mal den DVO Service kontaktiert und schnell Antwort erhalten: "You can use a small pic or similar sharp object to remove the filling. We use that so we know if a shock has been serviced..."
War ich wohl zu zaghaft...

Auch meine zweite Frage wurde beantwortet:
"SRAM bleed Syringe is for Brakes only. You can use a Rockshox Syringe however"


----------



## Blex (1. September 2020)

lhampe schrieb:


> hmmm, das ist nicht das was ich hören wollte und potentiell eine never ending story habe.
> werde mir die Links mal angucken
> 
> ja die Spuren liegen so wie du beschrieben hast...


habe ich bei 2 normalen Jades in nem Canyon Torque von 2018, an der Oberseite... habe hier schon 2 neue Kolbenstangen liegen die bei Gelegenheit reinkommen... Preisleistung ist leider trotzdem super


----------



## clemsi (2. September 2020)

Es sollte eigentlich demnächst ein neuer Jade X, „optimiert für ebike“* mit anderem Kolben, erscheinen - das hat man (DVO) mir im Frühjahr mitgeteilt. 
* klingt eben besser als zu sagen, der bisherige würde in vielen Rahmen gerne in wenigen Wochen das zeitliche segnen. Beim Topaz sieht es nicht  aus, da ist auch der Kolben die Schwachstelle (auch ohne ebike).


----------



## smuts (2. September 2020)

irgendwie scheint der Jade X in den meisten Dimensionen fast nirgends auf Lager zu sein und Lieferzeiten elend lang. Hat DVO Probleme mit der Lieferkette/Produktion oder was ist da los?


----------



## sTixi (14. Oktober 2020)

hallo ich habe meinen jade x heute bekommen und nun muss ich leider erkennen dass die mitgelieferte feder zu kurz ist. laut dvo muss man dann einen spacer einbauen aber ich finde nirgends einen laden die den verkaufen.
beim trunnionndämpfer soll das wohl üblich sein...irre.


----------



## felixh. (14. Oktober 2020)

Ui - wie lang muss bei dem Dämpfer (Länge) die du hast die Feder sein?


----------



## smuts (14. Oktober 2020)

sTixi schrieb:


> hallo ich habe meinen jade x heute bekommen und nun muss ich leider erkennen dass die mitgelieferte feder zu kurz ist. laut dvo muss man dann einen spacer einbauen aber ich finde nirgends einen laden die den verkaufen.
> beim trunnionndämpfer soll das wohl üblich sein...irre.



mein JadeX sollte auch sie Tage ankommen. Scheint wohl wieder was produziert worden sein.

Bezüglich Spacer: DVO hat irgendwo eine Tabelle wo Dämpferlänge vs Federlänge und erforderliche Spacer angegeben sind. Bei meiner DVO LS Stahlfeder waren 3 Spacer dabei.


----------



## sTixi (15. Oktober 2020)

ok... weißt du zufällig wo ich diese tabelle finde? bei meiner feder wurden diese vergessen und der Händler stellt sich quer...und ich will mir die einfach selbst besorgen anstatt tagelang zu diskutieren.


----------



## sTixi (15. Oktober 2020)

noch ne andere frage an alle die mit cascade link. 
welche feder fahrt ihr mit welchem Gewicht in voller montur?


----------



## SalomonMTBN (15. Oktober 2020)

Freiburgflowfee schrieb:


> Frage an alle JadeX Fahrer: Welche Federn habt ihr verbaut? Der Dämpfer ist seit heute in meinem Besitz.
> (-->Einsatz im Propain Spindrift EM: 230x60) Ich bin mir nur noch unsicher, welche Feder es werden soll. (Die LS-Feder von DVO ist in 450 schwer zu bekommen und auch einfach echt teuer. Ich habe die Nukeproof Feder im Blick ( https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-superlight-enduro-feder-2-25-2-5-/rp-prod175497 )Das sollte passen oder? Bzw. auf welche anderen Marken habt ihr zurückgegriffen?
> LG!


Servus,  hab mir auch einen Jade X in der 205x65er Trunnion Länge bestellt, aber ohne Feder. Auf der Suche nach einer 425er Feder bin ich auch auf die Nukeproof 2,25 - 2,5er gestossen. Hast du die Nukeproof probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (16. November 2020)

sTixi schrieb:


> ok... weißt du zufällig wo ich diese tabelle finde? bei meiner feder wurden diese vergessen und der Händler stellt sich quer...und ich will mir die einfach selbst besorgen anstatt tagelang zu diskutieren.


Bist du fündig geworden? Suche was für 205x65mm und die 2,5 und 2,75 passen beide nicht genau.


----------



## smuts (17. November 2020)

sTixi schrieb:


> ok... weißt du zufällig wo ich diese tabelle finde? bei meiner feder wurden diese vergessen und der Händler stellt sich quer...und ich will mir die einfach selbst besorgen anstatt tagelang zu diskutieren.



Nö, aber da ich es zufälligerweise grad gesehen habe, hier wäre eine: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/en/article/1425036-dvo-lightsteel-feder-2-5-550lbs


----------



## Saci (19. Januar 2021)

nabend,

ich bin seit heute in Besitz eines Jade X Dämpfers (230x60mm - für ein SC Megatower)

Direkt eingebaut - 450er Feder rein und ma 180Psi innen Piggy/an den Bladder.
mir sind jetzt einige Dinge aber schon aufgefallen..:


die Druckstufe ist im offenen Modus echt schwach .. trotz den 180 psi is nicht viel Gegenhalt da (gefühlt beim aufm-rad-rumhüpfen im Keller.
in der Mittleren position ist er schon so stark gedämpft und langsam (in der Druckstufe/einfedergeschwindigkeit) das ich mir fast nicht vorstellen kann damit iwie nen Trail zu fahren oder so.. außerdem schmatzt der Dämpfer ziemlich in dieser Position
geschlossen is ZU! da tut sich fast nichts (was ja auch so sein soll)

- am seltsamsten ist jedoch das die Zugstufe, obwohl ganz geschlossen so schnell ist das das HR leicht abhebt beim ausfedern (unbelastet) .. und das bei einer 450er Feder .. ne härtere Feder müsste ja mehr bums haben.. also der Dämpfer noch schneller ausfedern (wollen), oder?!

Jemand Erfahrung damit?!

- im Santa Cruz Megatower Thread wurde gesagt das der Dämpfer (im Gegensatz zum Jade DH) gut ins MT passen soll .. da hatte einer bei DVO nachgefragt.. sonst hätte ich ihn nicht für das Rad gekauft.


UUUUUUND zu guter Letzt - die Kolbenstange an meinem JadeX ist SCHWARZ.. hab bisher eigentlich nur Bilder mit der goldenen gesehn.. was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## UltimaWorld6 (23. Januar 2021)

Hallo Saci,

auch ich habe seit kurzem einen Jade X und es ist mein erster Coil Dämpfer. Deine Beobachtungen waren auch für mich verwunderlich.
Muss aber auch gleich vorwegschicken, dass ich wegen der momentan vorherrschenden Schneelage keine Fahrerfahrung sammeln konnte. Die Beobachtungen beschränken sich demnach auch nur auf den Garagentest.
1. Druckstufe ist im offen Modus kaum spürbar. Der Variation des Bladder Drucks ist im Stand nicht wirklich fühlbar.
2. Druckstufe im mid Mode ziemlich stark. Fühlt sich schon überdämpft an.
3. Zugstufe hat 56 Klicks wovon nur 0 und 1 eine spürbare Dämpfung haben. Alles was dannach kommt ist im Stand gefühlt nur noch offen.
4. Beim Ausfedern hört man deutlich die Ölgeräusche . Beim Einfedern nur in der mittlernen Stufe. Hier scheint mir das Geräusch wohl normal zu sein. Schließlich sollte bei einem neuen Dämpfer alles noch funktionieren.

Auch mich würde interessieren ob insbesondere die Zugstufe tatsächlich so wenig spürbare Modulation hat.
Außerdem warte ich bis ich endlich mal selber fahren kann und der Schnee nachlässt.

Die Kolbenstange ist bronzefarben und nicht schwarz.- Als Feder habe ich eine Progressive VALT 450-550 was sich im Stand ziemlich gut anfühlt.


----------



## Akai (23. Januar 2021)

Ich fahre den Jade X nun schon eine ganze Weile (und das regelmäßig und viel) und bin nach wie vor schwer begeistert.

Im offenen Modus ist er (je nach Federhärte natürlich) wirklich super fluffig und fein ansprechend, rauscht aber dabei keinesfalls durch bei harten Kompressionen, zB in Absprüngen oder Steilkurven. Das kann er zB definitiv viel besser also so manche (Luft-)Konkurrenz (zB DPX2).
Im Trail-Mode fühlt sich die Druckstufe dagegen schon etwa (zu) zäh an. Ich brauch den so ehrlich gesagt nicht, weil ich auch im offenen Modus keinerlei Probleme mit Durchsacken habe beim Pushen, in schnellen Steilkurven und sehr steilen Absprüngen.
Gelocked ist der Dämpfer sehr sehr straff, aber das soll ja so sein. Der "Shapeshifter- Effekt" ist grandios.

Verschiedene Drücke im Bladder sind gut zu spüren, aber machen halt auch keine riesen Unterschiede (dafür hat man ja den Trailmode). Für Feintuning (zB je nach Strecke) geht das aber in Ordnung, wenn natürlich auch nicht so elegant wie mit einem Drehknopf. Wer unbedingt eine sehr breitbandig verstellbare Druckstufe braucht, hat sich den falschen Dämpfer ausgesucht.
Ansonsten bietet DVO afaik auch ein Tuning-Programm.

Ich bin aber persönlich auch überhaupt kein Freund von (zu) stark gedämpften Fahrwerken. weswegen mir die vergleichsweise offene Druckstufe beim Jade X sehr willkommen ist.

Die Zugstufe kann einen beim Parkplatztest tatsächlich etwas stirnrunzelnd zurücklassen, aber auf dem Trail ist tatsächlich jeder einzelne Klick spürbar. Man kann sie auch superschnell fahren, unangenehme Nebenwirkungen (wie kicken etc) treten erst ziemlich spät auf. Ich mag schnelle Fahrwerke, auch auf Jumplines. 

Alles im allem echt set and forget im positiven Sinne. Ich hab auf jeden Fall kein besonderes Bedürfnis nach weiteren Dämpferexperimenten in nächster Zeit. 

Das die Dämpfung etwas schlürft ist meinem Empfinden nach kein Problem und auch nix außergewöhnliches, haben andere Dämpfer doch auch.

PS: es gab wohl eine zeitlang? Probleme mit Undichtigkeiten bei einigen Chargen, die zu Luft im Dämpfungskreislauf geführt haben. Das beeinflusst die Dämpfung natürlich nicht positiv.


----------



## UltimaWorld6 (23. Januar 2021)

Hallo Akai,
vielen Dank für die vielsagende Erklärung. Das stimmt mich freudig auf den ersten richtigen Test.
Mir ist ein schnelles Fahrwerk auch recht. 
In erster Linie bin ich auf die Zugstufe gespannt. Diese lässt sich im Stand nicht wirklich testen und ich brache dazu mal einen schönen Wurzelteppich. .. Vielleicht tut es eine schöne Treppe vorerst auch mal.


----------



## Spooniak (24. Januar 2021)

Bei meinem Jade X fängt der Hinterbau am Last Clay an im geschlossenen Modus in eine Art Eigenfrequenz zu hüpfen / schwingen. Nur leicht, aber schon recht nervig auf Dauer. Bei dem vorherigen RS SuperDeluxe Coil hatte ich diesen Effekt nicht, da war alles ruhig. 

Hat jemand eine Idee? Feder ist eine 400er LS bei 72kg Abfahrgewicht.


----------



## Akai (26. Januar 2021)

Luft in der Dämpfung?

Im offenen Zustand ok, geschloßen schwingt er sich auf? Schon ziemlich merkwürdig.


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. März 2021)

Hi zusammen,
ist jemand hier der um die 65kg fahrfertig wiegt und den Jade X fährt?

Beste Grüße
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (14. März 2021)

Saci schrieb:


> m seltsamsten ist jedoch das die Zugstufe, obwohl ganz geschlossen so schnell ist das das HR leicht abhebt beim ausfedern (unbelastet) .. und das bei einer 450er Feder .. ne härtere Feder müsste ja mehr bums haben.. also der Dämpfer noch schneller ausfedern (wollen), oder?!


Mir ist mit 79 kg fahrfertig, einer 400er Feder und 180 psi im Bladder der Jade X auch zu schnell, Zugstufe bis auf 2 Klicks voll zu. "Parkplatztest" wippt der Dämpfer noch häufig nach. 
Aufm Trail somit nicht optimal, auf der Jumpline noch weniger. Umshimmen kostet bestimmt auch wieder 100 €


----------



## Spooniak (14. März 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Mir ist mit 79 kg fahrfertig, einer 400er Feder und 180 psi im Bladder der Jade X auch zu schnell, Zugstufe bis auf 2 Klicks voll zu. "Parkplatztest" wippt der Dämpfer noch häufig nach.
> Aufm Trail somit nicht optimal, auf der Jumpline noch weniger. Umshimmen kostet bestimmt auch wieder 100 €



Ist dein Jade X aus einem anderen Rad? Gibt ja einige Jade X Dämpfer die speziell auf eine Hinterbaukinematik angepasst sind. Bei meinem originalen Jade ist die Zugstufe gut anpassbar, auch in Richtung langsamer...

400er Feder bei 79kg finde ich grenzwertig...


----------



## HabeDEhre (14. März 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Mir ist mit 79 kg fahrfertig, einer 400er Feder und 180 psi im Bladder der Jade X auch zu schnell, Zugstufe bis auf 2 Klicks voll zu. "Parkplatztest" wippt der Dämpfer noch häufig nach.
> Aufm Trail somit nicht optimal, auf der Jumpline noch weniger. Umshimmen kostet bestimmt auch wieder 100 €


Is bei meinem gebraucht gekauften Jade X ähnlich. Der stammt vermutlich aus nem Ibis Ripmo. Hatte ihn jetzt beim Service/Tunig, da konnte aber an der Zugstufe auch nicht viel gemacht werden laut Tuner.... Mal sehn wies sich auf dem Trail schlägt.


----------



## Homer4 (14. März 2021)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Ist dein Jade X aus einem anderen Rad? Gibt ja einige Jade X Dämpfer die speziell auf eine Hinterbaukinematik angepasst sind. Bei meinem originalen Jade ist die Zugstufe gut anpassbar, auch in Richtung langsamer...
> 
> 400er Feder bei 79kg finde ich grenzwertig...


Nein. Ich habe den Dämpfer im Aftermarket gekauft, bike24.
Mein Rahmenhersteller sagt 25-30% Sag. Ich habe den Prozentsatz auf meinen Hub von 55 mm übertragen und liege mit 400lbs genau in der Mitte.
Oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Homer4 (14. März 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Is bei meinem gebraucht gekauften Jade X ähnlich. Der stammt vermutlich aus nem Ibis Ripmo. Hatte ihn jetzt beim Service/Tunig, da konnte aber an der Zugstufe auch nicht viel gemacht werden laut Tuner.... Mal sehn wies sich auf dem Trail schlägt.


Ja bitte berichte hier Mal unbedingt. Auch wenn's vielleicht zwei Ausfahrten dauert.


----------



## Birotarier (16. März 2021)

79 kg fahrfertig könnte bei mir auch passen. Da ich mich nicht zwischen 450er und 500er entscheiden konnte habe gegenüber der DVO LW Feder halt nochmal 20 Euronen draufgelegt und eine Sprindex eingebaut. Bin jetzt bei 480. Sag ist ja schwer zu messen, macht aber beim fahren einen guten Eindruck. Die Zugstufe habe ich so, das das schnelle ausfedern nach Kompression sichtbar, aber nicht extrem verzögert wird. Geringes Nachwippen muss man, denke ich , tolerieren. Hinterbau klebt am Boden, bunnyhop aber fast noch so gut wie mit Luftdämpfer möglich. Bisher keine Beanstandung. Ist sogar ziemlich leise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneewolf (29. März 2021)

UltimaWorld6 schrieb:


> 3. Zugstufe hat 56 Klicks wovon nur 0 und 1 eine spürbare Dämpfung haben. Alles was dannach kommt ist im Stand gefühlt nur noch offen.


also mein Jade X Trunnion 185 mm hat nur 26 Klicks Rebound


----------



## Homer4 (31. März 2021)

Ich habe mir den Mara pro bestellt. Andere Stahlbeine sind nicht lieferbar oder mir zu teuer (Mod, Storia). Es ist ne Schande, da Luft in Reifen gehört, aber nicht bei den aktuellen Preisen.
Die Zugstufe geht gar nicht, Montagsmodell . Bleibe entweder gefühlt immer hängen oder werde über den Arsch raus geschossen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (31. März 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Mara pro bestellt. Andere Stahlbeine sind nicht lieferbar oder mir zu teuer (Mod, Storia). Es ist ne Schande, da Luft in Reifen gehört, aber nicht bei den aktuellen Preisen.
> Die Zugstufe geht gar nicht, Montagsmodell . Bleibe entweder gefühlt immer hängen oder werde über den Arsch raus geschossen.


Heißt der Jade X ist auch nicht lieferbar den du eigentlich wolltest, oder warum schreibst du das hier rein? Bleibt nur den Mara zu tunen oder?

Edit:ah ok du hattest den Jade X hat dir aber nicht getaugt und dafür nen Mara gekauft.
Dachte das mit der zugstufe gehört zum Mara,sorry


----------



## Homer4 (31. März 2021)

War auch blöde von mir geschrieben. Jade x taugt mir nix, Luft dafür bestellt


----------



## milhouse (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Kann mir vielleicht bitte mal wer messen wie lange die Feder mindestens sein muss bei einem 216x63mm Dämpfer?
Das sie mindestens 2.5 Hub braucht ist klar, aber gibt ja verschiedene Längen der Hersteller.

Danke schon mal
Vg


----------



## Schneewolf (17. Mai 2021)

Liebe Jade X Crowd, mir ist mein Jade X in einem Norco Sight von der Druckstufe her etwas unterdämpft. Hat jemad von Euch schon mal die LSC etwas stärker abgestimmt. Ich hätt da gern etwas mehr Gegenhalt da das Übersetzungsverhältnis am Anfang sehr hoch ist. Ein DPX2 im Vergleich fühlt sich da etwas konsisteter an...


----------



## LuckZero (10. Juli 2021)

Gude,
habe mir mal einen Jade x in 230x65 bestellt. DVO bietet 3 Federlängen an 2.5, 2.75 und 3.0 Zoll. Welche länge empfehlen die Fachleute? Ist mein erster Coil Dämpfer, also 0 Erfahrungswerte 

Danke für die Tips.


----------



## pytek (10. Juli 2021)

Kommt ja eh meines Erachtens nur 2.5 beim 65 mm Hub in Frage.


----------



## ABBiker (10. Juli 2021)

2.5" sind aber nur 63.5 mm. Mir scheint 2.75" passender. Wenn 2.75" von der Einbaulänge passen würde ich die nehmen. Gibt es auf der DVO Homepage keine Angabe welche Feder passt?


----------



## LuckZero (13. Juli 2021)

ABBiker schrieb:


> 2.5" sind aber nur 63.5 mm. Mir scheint 2.75" passender. Wenn 2.75" von der Einbaulänge passen würde ich die nehmen. Gibt es auf der DVO Homepage keine Angabe welche Feder passt?


ich glaube von Seiten DVO wurde von 2.5 - 3.0 schon alles empfohlen. Angaben zu der Federlänge habe ich auf deren HP leider noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tortomat (18. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

bräuchte mal eure Hilfe: 
Ich habe einen gebrauchten Jade X gekauft. Nun wollte ich ihn einbauen und festgestellt, das das obere Gleitlager "kürzer" ist. Siehe Fotos im Anhang. Somit haben meine Spacer der Einbaubuchsen natürlich Spiel.
Außerdem lässt sich das Gelitlager nicht drehen. Wollte es tauschen, finde aber nichts passendes. 
Weiß jemand, ob diese Fox Gleitlager passen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Simon Katsch (18. August 2021)

Am besten huber bushings rein.erst ausmessen und alles auf der Homepage angeben dann hast ruhe.der gute Mann fertigt dir auf maß und dann flutscht es 🤘🏻

edit 


			Huber Buchsen – Hochpräzise. Leichtgängig. Haltbar.


----------



## Saltyballs84 (19. August 2021)

Tortomat schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bräuchte mal eure Hilfe:
> Ich habe einen gebrauchten Jade X gekauft. Nun wollte ich ihn einbauen und festgestellt, das das obere Gleitlager "kürzer" ist. Siehe Fotos im Anhang. Somit haben meine Spacer der Einbaubuchsen natürlich Spiel.
> ...


Welche Hardware für welchen Dämpfer hast du denn jetzt vom alten Dämpfer über? Gleitlager sitzen immer (außer die Fox) stramm in der Lagerbuchse. Sie müssen eingepresst werden. Die Hardware zur Montage des Dämpfers, bei Huber meist mehrteilig, sitzt eher "lockerer" bzw. lässt sich mit der Hand reindrücken. Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Tortomat (19. August 2021)

Stimmt sollte die Breite des Dämpferauges identisch sein könnte ich die alten Buchsen verwenden. Schaue ich später. 
Habe die Original DVO Einbaubuchsen gekauft. 8x22.2 und 8x30 entsprechend meines Rahmens. Nur bei 8x30 (dort wo auch das Gleitlager nicht über steht) sind die Alu Distanzstücke zu kurz um genau die Länge die das Gleitlager aufträgt. 
Habe die FOX Teile einfach mal bestellt.


----------



## Schneewolf (23. August 2021)

Könnte man den Trail Modus (mittlere Position) beim Jade X etwas weniger gedämpft auslegen. Mir ist das eigentlich zu stramm? Hat jemand da Erfahrung. Danke Euch.


----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2021)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal ne Frage, vielleicht mag mir jemand helfen 😌
Also:
Hab mir einen Jade x  in 216x63 geholt und DVO Federn in ***/2,5 - auf den Plastiktüten in der die Federn geliefert wurden, steht auch: Für Jade/Jade x
und das, was man auf dem angehängten Bild erkennen kann, ist dabei rausgekommen: 
Die Feder ist zu lang
Was habe ich nicht beachtet?
Bei der Bestellung der Feder konnte ich nirgendwo eine Spezifikation erkennen ("für Dh" oder so)
Vielen Dank schon mal👊


----------



## Simon Katsch (22. September 2021)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch mal ne Frage, vielleicht mag mir jemand helfen 😌
> Also:
> Hab mir einen Jade x  in 216x63 geholt und DVO Federn in ***/2,5 - auf den Plastiktüten in der die Federn geliefert wurden, steht auch: Für Jade/Jade x
> und das, was man auf dem angehängten Bild erkennen kann, ist dabei rausgekommen:
> ...


Ich glaube dass das nicht der Jade X ist sondern der normale Jade,da fehlt mir aus der Sicht des Bilds der plattformhebel


----------



## Tortomat (22. September 2021)

Auf den DVO Federn müsste auch nochmals "XYZ x 2.5" stehen. So zumindest auf meiner DVO. Könnte mir vorstellen, das die falschen geliefert wurden. 
Der untere Teller für die Vorspannung ist ja ganz raus gedreht. Sieht auf den Bild zumindest so aus.


----------



## Simon Katsch (22. September 2021)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass das nicht der Jade X ist sondern der normale Jade,da fehlt mir aus der Sicht des Bilds der plattformhebel


Aber wie ich das sehe sollte das nichts an der Federlänge ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2021)

hast natürlich recht: Jade
sorry

Feder sollte aber dennoch passen - dachte ich , denn der Vorspannungsteller ist tatsächlich auf Anschlag nach oben gedreht


----------



## Simon Katsch (22. September 2021)

Hast auf der Feder mal geschaut was da steht wie @Tortomat geschrieben hat?
Da sollte die Angaben der Feder drauf stehen,nicht dass die falsch eingetütet wurde


----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2021)

- 2,5 Zoll
ich hab alles zig mal überprüft
und kann doch nur sehen, was ich schon kenn,
aber irgendwas ist da, wovon ich keine Ahnung hab 😅


----------



## Spooniak (22. September 2021)

@jojo2

Antwort hier:






						Der Last Bikes-Thread
					

Mein neuer RS super deluxe debonair hat Tune H/L.  Jochen meinte, "für schwere Fahrer, ok"  (er wollte dicke nicht sagen,  bezogen auf mich) :lol:




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Sprich, neue Feder kaufen...


----------



## Simon Katsch (22. September 2021)

Spooniak schrieb:


> @jojo2
> 
> Antwort hier:
> 
> ...


Oder umtauschen 🤪


----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2021)

Spooniak schrieb:


> @jojo2
> 
> Antwort hier:
> 
> ...


Danke!
Da steht wirklich Interessantes drin
(auch wenn mein Dämpfer nicht metrisch ist...)

Aber da denk ich mich jetzt mal durch!
danke!!

und
die Federn kann ich natürlich umtauschen


👋 👋


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (24. September 2021)

@CosmicSports 
A propos „metrisch“: habt Ihr schon Infos wann die metrischen Jade X in 230x… Einbaulänge wieder lieferbar sein könnten?
Gruß,
Lars


----------



## CosmicSports (27. September 2021)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> @CosmicSports
> A propos „metrisch“: habt Ihr schon Infos wann die metrischen Jade X in 230x… Einbaulänge wieder lieferbar sein könnten?
> Gruß,
> Lars


Es sollen Mitte/Ende Oktober wieder welche kommen. Offenbar auch ausreichende Mengen um Rückstände und neue Bestellungen zu bedienen.
Am besten hier aber beim eigenen Händler nochmal Anfragen, etwa ab dem 20.10.2021.

Das Cosmic Team


----------



## RhinoDino (3. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hab einen defekten Lockout im Jade X, sprich kein Modus ändert etwas an der Kennlinie/SAG.
Ich fahr also aktuell ständig offen mit 40% SAG oder so? Auf 200 psi pumpen bringt nichts.
Kein Knacken oder abnormales zu hören oder zu sehen.

Bevor ich das an LemonShox schicke, ist das empfehlenswert das weiter zu nutzen?
Hatte das schon jemand? Möchte sehr gerne den Oktober noch mit meiner Gravity Card ausnutzen...
Ansonsten muss ein anderer Dämpfer ran.

Danke!


----------



## Wolsif (11. Oktober 2021)

Moin!
Kennt jemand ne Feder mit 700lbs, die in den Dämpfer passt?
Oder eine mit ca. 600-700lbs progr. ?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (23. Oktober 2021)

Die ersten neuen Jade X metrisch in 230 sind auch wieder zu bekommen. Bei Maciag oder bike24 für 449 (maciag mit Gutschein). Mein 230x60 ist heute gekommen
Der Schaft, der Druckstufenhebel und der Bladderventil-Deckel sind nun schwarz.
Die 60mm Hub sollten auch passen (bei Durchschlag).


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (23. Oktober 2021)

jetzt passt der auch zum Bike 😃


----------



## Vertigo_CH (25. Oktober 2021)

Sieht super aus. Hast du die grünen Teile neu eloxieren/beschichten lassen?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (25. Oktober 2021)

in der Vergangenheit habe ich solche Kleinteile mal eloxieren lassen, war mir jetzt aber zu zeitaufwändig und zu teuer.

Habe nun die abnehmbaren Teile mit Domol Rohrreinigergranulat entlackt bzw. enteloxiert und dann einfach mit Sprühlack lackiert. Nach der Behandlung ist das Aluminium ziemlich roh, daher sollte der Lack gut halten. Die übrigen grünen Akzente habe ich umfangreich direkt am Dämpfer abgeklebt und ohne Vorbehandlung lackiert. Ich hatte das mal an einem Druckstufensteller einer Gabel getestet und gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Sieht genauso gut aus wie schwarzes Eloxal und ist verblüffend haltbar.


----------



## mudemi (28. Oktober 2021)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Die ersten neuen Jade X metrisch in 230 sind auch wieder zu bekommen. Bei Maciag oder bike24 für 449 (maciag mit Gutschein). Mein 230x60 ist heute gekommen
> Der Schaft, der Druckstufenhebel und der Bladderventil-Deckel sind nun schwarz.
> Die 60mm Hub sollten auch passen (bei Durchschlag).


Meiner ist heute auch gekommen, 230x62.5. Ist ja der gleiche Schaft (65mm) Jetzt wollte ich mal nachmessen, wie bei dir ja auch zu sehen ist, ist der Hub ja mehr als die 65mm von einem Ende zum anderen sichtbaren Ende der Stange.

Rein für mein Wissen - Ist das normal? Ist auch mein erster Coil-Dämpfer, daher noch bissl Wissenslücken trotz intensiver Recherchen in den letzten Wochen / Tagen, was Dämpfer angeht.

Konkret heisst das bei mir 69mm von dem Federteller mit Begrenzer (ohne Dumper) bis zum anderen sichtbare Ende


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (28. Oktober 2021)

Der Bumper wird ja kaum auf weniger als 6-7mm komprimiert werden bei Durchschlag, oder? Der ist ja doch aus recht festem Material. Sollte wohl passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mudemi (28. Oktober 2021)

Ich ziehe zurück. Irgendwie bin ich zu kompliziert gerade  Vielen Dank


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (28. Oktober 2021)

Jo, einfach einbauen und Spaß haben! Mir fehlen leider noch die bestellten Huber-Buchsen


----------



## mudemi (28. Oktober 2021)

Meiner sollte eigentlich nächste Woche erst geliefert werden, daher wollte ich Wochenende abwarten mit Huber Bestellung wg. Ausmessen. Tja - jetzt muss ich auch noch warten  Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## h.jay (13. November 2021)

Hi,
irgendwie blicke ich nicht so ganz bei den Hublängen durch. Ich bräuchte 210*55.
Online hab ich jetzt Angebote für 210*52,5 gefunden. Ist da einfach ein Adapter/Reduzierung drin, die man einfach entfernen kann?

Vielen Dank und ein schönes WE


----------



## pytek (13. November 2021)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hi,
> irgendwie blicke ich nicht so ganz bei den Hublängen durch. Ich bräuchte 210*55.
> Online hab ich jetzt Angebote für 210*52,5 gefunden. Ist da einfach ein Adapter/Reduzierung drin, die man einfach entfernen kann?
> 
> Vielen Dank und ein schönes WE






Bei meinem steht’s 210 × 55


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (13. November 2021)

Die Aufschrift ist immer gleich. Der grüne Federteller ist unterschiedlich dick im mittleren Bereich wo auch passgenau der Endanschlaggummi sitzt. Zollstock oder Lineal um den freien Kolbenhub zu messen und ihr seid schlauer (4-5mm Deformation des Gummis dazurechnen bei Durchschlag). Vgl. Bild im Anhang für 60mm. Oder kaufen wie im Netz korrekt ausgezeichnet. Hub ändern durch Austausch des Federtellers, Hub vergrößern ggf. durch abdrehen / abschleifen (lassen).


----------



## h.jay (13. November 2021)

ok, danke für die schnellen Antworten. Das heißt ich kann nicht den 210x52,5 kaufen und einfach umbauen. Schade


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. November 2021)

h.jay schrieb:


> ok, danke für die schnellen Antworten. Das heißt ich kann nicht den 210x52,5 kaufen und einfach umbauen. Schade


Doch ich glaube das geht leute oder?das Teil oben in der passenden Abstufung kaufen und gut is


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. November 2021)

Hier so:



orudne schrieb:


> Ja, Du muss nur den richtigen Federteller einbauen.
> 
> Hab es gerade nur auf Instagram gefunden. Da gibt es ein Video dazu:
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/B_BOI9FlEsX/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (13. November 2021)

Da ist eine Feile in die Hand nehmen für 2,5mm Unterschied aber „etwas“ billiger. Oft kennt man ja auch jemanden der…


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. November 2021)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Da ist eine Feile in die Hand nehmen für 2,5mm Unterschied aber „etwas“ billiger


Oder eine Fräsmaschine kaufen und abfräsen 🤣


----------



## toxictwin (10. Dezember 2021)

Gibt es in unterschiedlichen Varianten zu kaufen





						Spring Clip Jade/Jade X – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com
				











						Dvo Jade/Jade X Spring Clip Stroke Reducer 7.5Mm | Nubuk Bikes
					

Dvo Jade/Jade X Spring Clip Stroke Reducer 7.5Mm bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de


----------



## jobraun (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe gestern meinen Jade X in 230 mm x 65 mm bekommen. Dazu habe ich mir zwei Stahlfedern bestellt. Beide in 70 mm / 2.75 ". Ich habe mich dabei an das Spring Fitment Chart (https://dvosuspension.com/product/jade-steel-coil-springs/) von DVO gehalten. Laut dem Chart ist die 70 mm Feder die richtige. Weniger wie 65 mm, also der Hub des Daempfers, sollte die Feder nicht sein. Deshalb habe ich auch nicht die 63 mm / 2.5" Variante genommen.

Leider bekomme ich die Feder nicht montiert, da sie schlichtweg zu lang ist. Das Gewinde ist auf Anschlag, aber ich bekomme due Feder mit dem Teller nicht montiert.

Hat zufaellig jdm die Jade X in 230x65 in Verwendung und kann mir etwas zu der Feder sagen?


----------



## toxictwin (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe den Jade 216*63, da gibt es das selbe Problem. Die Federn sind einen ticken zu lang.
Ich habe die Feder im Schraubstock ein paar mm vorgespannt und in der Position mit 4 dicken Kabelbindern gespannt fixiert und so eingebaut. 
Beim Ausbauen geht das leichter, da man sind aufs Rad setzen kann zum vorspannen.
Aber Vorsicht, das dir die gespannte Feder nicht ins Gesicht springt oder die Finger zwickt!
Besser zu zweit machen.

Ist aber generell Mist, das die zu lang sind😭


----------



## jobraun (17. Dezember 2021)

Ja die Idee mit vorspannen hatte ich auch schon. Hatte aber kein so tolles Gefuehl dabei. Ne Ueberlegung waere noch eine Sprindex Feder mit 65mm Hub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (17. Dezember 2021)

jobraun schrieb:


> Ja die Idee mit vorspannen hatte ich auch schon. Hatte aber kein so tolles Gefuehl dabei. Ne Ueberlegung waere noch eine Sprindex Feder mit 65mm Hub.


Die Federn von RockShox passen problemlos!


----------



## jobraun (17. Dezember 2021)

Ah ok, das wusste ich nicht. Also diese hier?









						RockShox Stahlfeder für metrische Dämpfer, 151 mm (57,5 - 65 mm)
					

Stahlfeder für die metrischen RockShox Dämpfer. Technische Daten:Hub:57,5 - 65 mmEinbaulänge:151 mmKompatibilität:RockShox Dämpfer, metrischHerstellernummern:300 lbs:00.4118.200.007350 lbs:00.4118.200.008400 lbs:00.4118.200.009450 lbs:00.4118.200.010




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Homer4 (17. Dezember 2021)

Exakt


----------



## jobraun (17. Dezember 2021)

Super, vielen Dank fuer die Auskunft. Habe mir die Feder gerade mal bestellt. Bin gespannt.


----------



## mudemi (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe die 65er Sprindex Feder da. Beim 230x65 passt die locker natürlich, auch mit Spacer auf 62.5. Wenn dir das hilft, messe ich später gerne mal nach.


----------



## jobraun (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich muss gestrehen, dass ich beide bestellt habe. Rein aus interesse die Rock Shox. Die ist ja auch recht guenstig. Die Sprindex habe ich mir heute morgen schon in Warenkorb gelegt.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (17. Dezember 2021)

Interessant wäre zu wissen ob die kürzere Feder von DVO für 65mm tatsächlich gerade eben zu kurz oder gerade noch lang genug ist. Weiss das jemand?
Ich hab die im 230x60er und finde es wirkt so als wenn die noch 2,5mm - 5mm mehr Hub vertragen würde.


----------



## Greyfur (23. Dezember 2021)

Moin

Cane Creek VALT passen auch auf den Jade (DH) allerdings waren die 2.5er da zu kurz (216er länge). Mit 2.75er gehts super.

(dachte ich lass das mal hier beid er Federfrage)


----------



## LuckZero (29. Dezember 2021)

Bein Kauf der Feder halt auf die Einbaulänge achten, nicht nur auf den Federweg. Leider wird diese bei den Federn nicht immer angegeben


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (6. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich fahre momentan einen 230x60 Jade in meinem Slash (230x62,5). Da ich den Hub mit den unterschiedlichen Federtellern ja leider nur reduzieren kann, hatte ich überlegt, die 60er Kolbenstange mit einer 62,5er Kolbenstange zu tauschen. In diesem Video (nur die ersten drei Minuten)






sieht es eig. recht simpel aus. Hat jmd. von euch damit schon Erfahrung gesammelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toxictwin (7. Januar 2022)

Den Dämpfer zu zerlegen und wieder zusammen zu bauen ist wirklich recht simple.
Auch das entlüften. Dabei sollte man sich aber etwas Zeit nehmen und den Vorgang mehrmals machen.
Zum zerlegen brauchst du einen Klemmblock 14mm um die Kolbenstange im Schraubstock zu fixieren z.b.









						Alu-Klemmbacken für Kolbenstangen - Motocross Shop Mister-MX
					

Klemmbacken zum Klemmen von Kolbenstangen, Gabel-Spindeln oder sonstiges Rundmaterial.




					mister-mx.de
				




Ich habe zusätzlich noch einen aufgeschnittenen Fahrradschlauch mit reingeklemmt, um keine Abdrücke auf der Stange zu hinterlassen.

Kolbenstange sollte dann diese sein








						DVO KOLBENSTANGE, 65MM, 14MM, JADE X | Nubuk Bikes
					

DVO KOLBENSTANGE, 65MM, 14MM, JADE X bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de
				




Könnte aber sein das du auch einen anderen Main Body brauchst. 








						Dvo Jade/Jade X Hauptgehäusekörpereinheit 65Mm | Nubuk Bikes
					

Dvo Jade/Jade X Hauptgehäusekörpereinheit 65Mm bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de
				



Da bin ich mir nicht sicher, der könnte für 62,5 und 65mm gleich sein.

Ich habe einen Jade mit zölligem Mass 
Gruß
Andreas
​


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (10. Januar 2022)

toxictwin schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer zu zerlegen und wieder zusammen zu bauen ist wirklich recht simple.
> Auch das entlüften. Dabei sollte man sich aber etwas Zeit nehmen und den Vorgang mehrmals machen.
> Zum zerlegen brauchst du einen Klemmblock 14mm um die Kolbenstange im Schraubstock zu fixieren z.b.
> 
> ...



Hi, danke für deine ausführliche Antwort! Ich werde mich mal in absehbarer Zeit ran wagen.


----------



## chamouflage (13. Januar 2022)

Für die Leute die ernsthaft Interesse an dem Dämpfer haben und hoffentlich kein reseller drüber stolpert...






						MTB-Stoßdämpfer - Finden Sie Ihre MTB-Stoßdämpfer auf Probikeshop!
					

MTB-Stoßdämpfer – Fox Racing Shox, RockShox… Die neuesten Modelle der MTB-Stoßdämpferexperten auf Probikeshop! Bezahlung in 3-4 Raten möglich!




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## Homer4 (13. Januar 2022)

Extrem gute Angebote. Dahnke schön


----------



## Homer4 (13. Januar 2022)

Dann kann ich beruhigt ein Prime oder phantom aufbauen.


----------



## mudemi (13. Januar 2022)

Fast schon unverschämt, wenn man sich vor wenigen Wochen einen geholt hat und dachte, man hat daaaas super Schnäppchen geschlagen! Bin froh, dass es meinen nicht (mehr?) gibt  bei der Konkurrenz für 420,- EUR JadeX und hier hätte er 299 gekostet - WTF 120 EUR Differenz


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. Januar 2022)

Ja das sind schon echt gute angebote


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2022)

Leider gibts keinen passenden für mein Ratt oder Gott sei Dank.


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. Januar 2022)

Hab den mal in den Schnäppchen Faden gepackt


chamouflage schrieb:


> Für die Leute die ernsthaft Interesse an dem Dämpfer haben und hoffentlich kein reseller drüber stolpert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (13. Januar 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Hab den mal in den Schnäppchen Faden gepackt



So kann man, bevor sie drüber stolpern, die potentiellen Reseller natürlich auch direkt mit der Nase rein drücken


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. Januar 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> So kann man, bevor sie drüber stolpern, die potentiellen Reseller natürlich auch direkt mit der Nase rein drücken


Nicht nachgedacht und nicht gelesen sorry 🙈


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. Januar 2022)

Nichts passiert 🤣😂


----------



## HabeDEhre (18. Januar 2022)

chamouflage schrieb:


> Für die Leute die ernsthaft Interesse an dem Dämpfer haben und hoffentlich kein reseller drüber stolpert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geliefert wurde übrigens bereits das neue Modell des Jade X (210x55) mit schwarzer Kolbenstange, Modihebel und Ventildeckel, verpackt in nem schicken Koffer verpackt.


----------



## Homer4 (18. Januar 2022)

Ach du scheise. Und das zu den Preisen. Unfassbier


----------



## Homer4 (18. Januar 2022)

Meiner kommt auch heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (18. Januar 2022)

Meiner ist auch schon zu Hause. Ich aber leider noch nicht, ich muss bis heute Abend warten


----------



## Homer4 (18. Januar 2022)

Ich hab das alte Modell. Trunnion 185x50. 299€! Jetzt muss ich nur noch ein Phantom bestellen


----------



## HabeDEhre (18. Januar 2022)

Und gleich mal montiert. Habe ja schon länger einen Jade X, damals gebraucht ausm Bikemarkt. Dieser stammt vermutlich ursprünglich aus einem Ripmo und ich bin mit dem Tune nicht ganz so warm geworden. Auch nach einem Tuning/Anpassung an mein Bike war mir der Rebound immer einen Ticken zu schnell, trotz komplett geschlossener Zugstufe. Der Tuner konnte an der Zugstufe leider nichts ändern.
Mit dem Neuen ist es nach bissl rumhüpfen gefühlt einen bisschen besser. Werd ich jetzt mal ne Weile testen und dann entscheiden welcher bleibt....
Die silbernen Federteller stammen daher auch vom alten Dämpfer. Hab ich mal mit Rohrfrei "entelexoiert" Das grün beisst sich einfach zu sehr mit der roten Lyrik. Daher auch die meisten grünen Teile soweit es geht abgeklebt


----------



## Coal_Master (18. Januar 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Und gleich mal montiert. Habe ja schon länger einen Jade X, damals gebraucht ausm Bikemarkt. Dieser stammt vermutlich ursprünglich aus einem Ripmo und ich bin mit dem Tune nicht ganz so warm geworden. Auch nach einem Tuning/Anpassung an mein Bike war mir der Rebound immer einen Ticken zu schnell, trotz komplett geschlossener Zugstufe. Der Tuner konnte an der Zugstufe leider nichts ändern.
> Mit dem Neuen ist es nach bissl rumhüpfen gefühlt einen bisschen besser. Werd ich jetzt mal ne Weile testen und dann entscheiden welcher bleibt....
> Die silbernen Federteller stammen daher auch vom alten Dämpfer. Hab ich mal mit Rohrfrei "entelexoiert" Das grün beisst sich einfach zu sehr mit der roten Lyrik. Daher auch die meisten grünen Teile soweit es geht abgeklebt
> Anhang anzeigen 1405001


Dito Entgrünt und dann schwarz lackiert.


----------



## chamouflage (18. Januar 2022)

Bei mir ist es auch schon das neue Modell. Trunnion 205x60
Bin sehr positiv überrascht von der Verarbeitung und Oberfläche.

Feder kommt leider erst übermorgen


----------



## ma1208 (18. Januar 2022)

Bei mir mit 205 x 60 trunnion auch der neue. Und Feder ist schon seit Samstag da


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Januar 2022)

Der 205x60 lässt sich nicht zufällig auf 205x65 umbauen? 😅


----------



## Homer4 (18. Januar 2022)

Brauchste bloß nen neuen unteren Federteller


----------



## Chief_SG (19. Januar 2022)

Kann es sein, dass ich eine 50/50 Chance hab, die neue oder alte Version zu bekommen?
Ich hab eine Mail an Probikeshop geschrieben, aber die Bearbeitungszeit ist wohl bei knapp 1 Woche...

Zur Not bestell ich mit hoffnung auf das neue Modell einfach und sende ggf zurück


----------



## Chief_SG (19. Januar 2022)

Chief_SG schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ich eine 50/50 Chance hab, die neue oder alte Version zu bekommen?
> Ich hab eine Mail an Probikeshop geschrieben, aber die Bearbeitungszeit ist wohl bei knapp 1 Woche...
> 
> Zur Not bestell ich mit hoffnung auf das neue Modell einfach und sende ggf zurück


Hab grade sogar schon eine Antwort erhalten.

"wir liefern gemäß den Fotos auf unserer Website."

Müsste dann ja theoretisch die ältere Version sein und nicht wie bei einigen hier die neue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (19. Januar 2022)

Bei meinem 205x60 mm ist auf dem Foto die alte Version zu sehen. Geliefert wurde, wie bei @chamouflage auch, die neue Version. Die Aussage ist demnach nicht richtig. Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, dass ich die neue habe.


----------



## sunchild (19. Januar 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Brauchste bloß nen neuen unteren Federteller


Ich dachte damit kann man nur Federweg reduzieren, denn wo soll denn auf einmal mehr Federweg herkommen? Lasse mich aber gerne ein besseren belehren, denn dann kann ich gerade einen verfügbar Dämpfer kaufen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (19. Januar 2022)

sunchild schrieb:


> Ich dachte damit kann man nur Federweg reduzieren, denn wo soll denn auf einmal mehr Federweg herkommen? Lasse mich aber gerne ein besseren belehren, denn dann kann ich gerade einen verfügbar Dämpfer kaufen.


In dem der federteller ausgetauscht wird.




Momentan wird da ein dünnerer montiert sein damit der Dämpfer mehr Hub hat.Den tauscht man in einen dickeren federteller aus und schon hat der Dämpfer weniger hub

Edit hat noch ein video


----------



## mudemi (19. Januar 2022)

_falsch_


----------



## Homer4 (19. Januar 2022)

Mehr Hub durch dünneren Federteller


----------



## Simon Katsch (19. Januar 2022)

Dünner, dicker,länger,kürzer...auf die Technik kommt’s an 🤣🤓


----------



## aibeekey (20. Januar 2022)

Kann man aus einem 222er Jade und einem 216er Jade X einen 222er Jade X bauen oder hat der Ausgleichsbehälter nicht genug Platz für das Öl der zusätzlichen 5mm Hub (im Vergleich zur 230/65mm Variante).

Dämpferbody* ist bei 222 und 216 der gleiche, also müsste man eigentlich nur dieses Teil hier austauschen:






*Body:


----------



## toxictwin (20. Januar 2022)

Das denke ich schon.
Die Bladder ist ja bei allen die gleiche und die ist der Ausgleichsbehälter für das verdrängte Öl. 
Du müsstest nur die 2 Teile tauschen.
Könnte aber sein, das der Rebound und das Midvalve an der Stadteinheit etwas anders beshimt sind...
Gruß


----------



## Darksoul (20. Januar 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Incidentally, the new model of the Jade X (210x55) with a black piston rod, mode lever and valve cover, packed in a stylish case, was already delivered.
> Anhang anzeigen 1404909Anhang anzeigen 1404910Anhang anzeigen 1404911Anhang anzeigen 1404912


Hi my friend where can you find that new version ??
Im intrested for 230x60/65 model but can find the new version in net...or in my local distributator!
If you have link from europe shop send me please!thanks in advice!happy rides with your new shock its fantastic shock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunchild (20. Januar 2022)

Darksoul schrieb:


> Hi my friend where can you find that new version ??
> Im intrested for 230x60/65 model but can find the new version in net...or in my local distributator!
> If you have link from europe shop send me please!thanks in advice!happy rides with your new shock its fantastic shock!


I think it will be hard to find a shop that shows the new version, because they have all the old pictures on the website and I think they will not change it so fast. Even DVO has changed it now in the last two days or so, and there is no word of a new version or changes on the page. 
But when I see one  online, I let you know.


----------



## Darksoul (20. Januar 2022)

sunchild schrieb:


> I think it will be hard to find a shop that shows the new version, because they have all the old pictures on the website and I think they will not change it so fast. Even DVO has changed it now in the last two days or so, and there is no word of a new version or changes on the page.
> But when I see one  online, I let you know.


we know what has change in that new jade x?
my dealer here in Greece telling me that only the bladder is thicker and in the 1st service will have the thicker bladder and can run lower psi in bladder section!
or it has other changes that cant be upgraded in the older ones? 
thanks a sorry for my english too!


----------



## Homer4 (20. Januar 2022)

Darksoul schrieb:


> we know what has change in that new jade x?
> my dealer here in Greece telling me that only the bladder is thicker and in the 1st service will have the thicker bladder and can run lower psi in bladder section!
> or it has other changes that cant be upgraded in the older ones?
> thanks a sorry for my english too!


There are few more changes. Take a look


----------



## goldencore (21. Januar 2022)

Die Bladder Pressure ist bei der schwarzen Ausführung nur noch 140-180 und nicht mehr 170-200.

Eine Frage: Weiß jemand wie man an so einen 5mm Spacer für die Feder kommt. Ich habe mir im Bikemarkt eine 2.25 DVO Feder gekauft und habe einen 210x55. Laut DVO soll da ein 5mm Spacer drunter, aber ich kann den nirgends finden.
Die Feder lässt sich auch so festschrauben, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das zulässig ist.


----------



## Homer4 (21. Januar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Die Bladder Pressure ist bei der schwarzen Ausführung nur noch 140-180 und nicht mehr 170-200.
> 
> Eine Frage: Weiß jemand wie man an so einen 5mm Spacer für die Feder kommt. Ich habe mir im Bikemarkt eine 2.25 DVO Feder gekauft und habe einen 210x55. Laut DVO soll da ein 5mm Spacer drunter, aber ich kann den nirgends finden.
> Die Feder lässt sich auch so festschrauben, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das zulässig ist.


Wie lautet die Bezeichnung in Millimeter auf der Feder?


----------



## goldencore (21. Januar 2022)

Da stehen nur 2.25 Zoll. Das sind 57.5cm. es gibt ja die Spring Fitting Chart von DVO und da steht für die einfache Stahlfeder 2.25/5mm als Angabe für Länge/Spacer.

So eine ist das 


			https://www.bike24.de/p1140142.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (21. Januar 2022)

Bei Rockshox ist deine Feder zu lang. Zumindest Offiziell. Und du würdest Gewicht sparen.
Du brauchst diese: https://www.bike24.de/p1230781.html
Da steht auch die offizielle Hubfreigabe in der Beschreibung

Deine Feder hat bei Rockshox eine andere Hubfreigabe: https://www.bike24.de/p1329417.html


----------



## goldencore (21. Januar 2022)

Sorry, ich verstehe deine Antwort nicht.
Ich habe einen Jade X und die Feder von DVO. Diese soll laut DVO mit einem 5mm Spacer kombiniert werden, den es aber nirgends zu kaufen gibt. Ich habe bei Bike24 angefragt, ob bei einer neuen Feder ein Spacer dabei ist, Support sagt "Nein".

Die RS 151mm Feder ist zu lang, das habe ich ausprobiert, da ich noch eine da hatte.
Die 134mm von RS könnte vielleicht ohne Spacer passen, das weiß ich aber nicht. In rot und 500er Stärke leider überall ausverkauft.

2. Frage war, ob man die DVO Feder auch einfach ohne Spacer fahren kann, wenn der Teller oben noch auf dem Gewinde greift, was er tut.


----------



## Homer4 (21. Januar 2022)

Alles klar, mein Fehler.


----------



## HabeDEhre (21. Januar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Frage war, ob man die DVO Feder auch einfach ohne Spacer fahren kann, wenn der Teller oben noch auf dem Gewinde greift, was er tut.


bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber ich hab glaub auch ne 2.25er DVO Feder verbaut. Muss ich daheim dann mal nachsehn. Bisher gabs damit jedenfalls keine Probleme.


----------



## ma1208 (21. Januar 2022)

Ich habe meine DVO-Feder auch bei Bike24 bestellt. 2.5 LS. Da waren alle Spacer dabei. 5, 15 und 25 mm, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Meine Meinung ist, dass du auch ohne Spacer fahren kannst, wenn du die Feder für den SAG nicht sonderlich vorspannen musst.


----------



## goldencore (21. Januar 2022)

Ja, das scheint mir auch so. Der Support von Bike24 schrieb, dass keine Spacer dabei sind. Ich habe auch noch BC angeschrieben.
Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgemessen. Die DVO Feder ist etwas kürzer als die 134er RockShox, insofern löst die das Problem wohl auch. Dann warte ich mal, bis es wieder eine rote in 500er Stärke gibt.


----------



## ma1208 (21. Januar 2022)

Ich habe die hier gekauft. Auch in 500. Wohl einer der letzten, im Moment ist keine auf Lager in 500. Bei der sind jedenfalls die Spacer dabei gewesen, trotz der Aussage von Bike24. Keine Ahnung, ob das möglicheriweise nur bei der LS der Fall ist und die "normale" keine Spacer hat. Ich kann es mir aber nicht vorstellen. Aber wenn es eh ne Rote sein soll, dann tuts die RS sicher auch. .


----------



## goldencore (21. Januar 2022)

Um das noch abzuschließen:
BC sagt ebenfalls, dass der Spacer nicht dabei ist und bietet an einen Spacer zu bestellen, der aber der falsche ist, da für den Topaz.
Habe dann bei DVO angefragt und extrem schnell eine Antwort bekommen.
Ergebnis:

Die Spacer gibt es nicht einzeln, sondern nur zusammen mit der Feder.
Wenn die Preload Cap noch ausreichend auf den Windungen sitzt, kann man den Dämpfer auch ohne den Spacer fahren. Bei mir ist das der Fall, also ist mein Problem gelöst.


----------



## HabeDEhre (21. Januar 2022)

Ja, der DVO Support ist nicht schlecht.
Hab nachgeschaut und ebenfalls ne 2.25er Feder. bissl Gewinde ist unterm Preloadteller noch zu sehn und wie gesagt bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Akai (21. Januar 2022)

Bei meiner DVO SL Feder waren Spacer dabei und die Angaben welcher Hub und Federlänge welche Spacer benötigt. Aber fahre seit langem ohne, weil ich den Sinn, zumindest bei meiner Kombi, nicht sehe.
DVO scheint das ja auch abzunicken.

Bei den günstigen Federn sind keine Spacer dabei, braucht man auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDuvall (25. Januar 2022)

Hat mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp wo ich eine 450er Feder für den Jade X in 205 x 65 finde bzw. eine Alternative die auch passt? Ich finde von DVO nur die LS und die sind mir zum ausprobieren ein bisschen zu teuer. Die Standard sind ja wirklich schlecht verfügbar und es handelt sich um meinen ersten Coil - hab echte Sorgen was komplett falsches zu bestellen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (25. Januar 2022)

KaySchlegel schrieb:


> Hat mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp wo ich eine 450er Feder für den Jade X in 205 x 65 finde bzw. eine Alternative die auch passt? Ich finde von DVO nur die LS und die sind mir zum ausprobieren ein bisschen zu teuer. Die Standard sind ja wirklich schlecht verfügbar und es handelt sich um meinen ersten Coil - hab echte Sorgen was komplett falsches zu bestellen.





			https://www.bike24.de/mtb-daempfer-federn.html?dynamicAttributes%5B170%5D%5B796%5D=796&manufacturerId%5B0%5D=180&searchTerm=&sort=
		



Hab auch die valt

Musst halt wegen länge schauen aber ich habe mit 205x60 die Valt 3.00


----------



## MDuvall (25. Januar 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/mtb-daempfer-federn.html?dynamicAttributes%5B170%5D%5B796%5D=796&manufacturerId%5B0%5D=180&searchTerm=&sort=
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank! Das heisst obwohl der für einen Hub mit  63mm angegeben ist, passt der trotzdem problemlos selbst bei deinen 60mm rein? Braucht es da noch Spacer oder ähnliches?


----------



## Simon Katsch (25. Januar 2022)

KaySchlegel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Das heisst obwohl der für einen Hub mit  63mm angegeben ist, passt der trotzdem problemlos selbst bei deinen 60mm rein? Braucht es da noch Spacer oder ähnliches?


Ich hatte davor die 2.5er die war aber viel zu kurz😅
Ne spacer war der passende ja schon am Dämpfer und passt gut.
Habe dazu schon Beiträge hier gemacht da siehst es auf den Fotos wieviel Platz und gewindegänge noch sind


----------



## MDuvall (25. Januar 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Ich hatte davor die 2.5er die war aber viel zu kurz😅
> Ne spacer war der passende ja schon am Dämpfer und passt gut.
> Habe dazu schon Beiträge hier gemacht da siehst es auf den Fotos wieviel Platz und gewindegänge noch sind


Das ist alles dermaßen irritierend 😄 Du fährst also sogar den 3.0/76mm in einem Dämpfer mit 60mm Hub und umgekehrt war der 2.5 /63mm zu kurz. Dann werde ich also mal den 3.0 versuchen .


----------



## freerider2626 (26. Januar 2022)

Ich habe auch den Jade X in 230x60 gekauft, und es kam auch das neue Modell. Vielen Dank für die Info! Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, ob Ich eine RockShox Feder verbauen kann, wenn ja welche?


----------



## goldencore (26. Januar 2022)

Ich bin gestern die erste Runde mit dem Jade X gefahren. Das fühlte sich schon mal deutlich besser als der RS Super Deluxe Coil an, den ich vorher hatte. Das Heck klebt echt am Boden.
Der Rebound hat ja eine unglaubliche Menge an Klicks (37?) und ich bin jetzt nur 6 Klicks von ganz langsam und e fühlt sich eigentlich nicht zu langsam an. Nutzt ihr die Bandbreite besser aus.
Ich wiege gut 78kg und fahre ne 500er Feder wie vorher auch, hatte aber das Gefühl mehr Federweg zu nutzen.

Noch eine Frage zum Druck im Bladder. Ich bin jetzt erstmal in die Mitte des angegebenen Bereichs gegangen. Wie würdet ihr sagen, dass der Bladderdruck die Charakteristik des Dämpfers verändert?


----------



## HabeDEhre (26. Januar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern die erste Runde mit dem Jade X gefahren. Das fühlte sich schon mal deutlich besser als der RS Super Deluxe Coil an, den ich vorher hatte. Das Heck klebt echt am Boden.
> Der Rebound hat ja eine unglaubliche Menge an Klicks (37?) und ich bin jetzt nur 6 Klicks von ganz langsam und e fühlt sich eigentlich nicht zu langsam an. Nutzt ihr die Bandbreite besser aus.
> Ich wiege gut 78kg und fahre ne 500er Feder wie vorher auch, hatte aber das Gefühl mehr Federweg zu nutzen.
> 
> Noch eine Frage zum Druck im Bladder. Ich bin jetzt erstmal in die Mitte des angegebenen Bereichs gegangen. Wie würdet ihr sagen, dass der Bladderdruck die Charakteristik des Dämpfers verändert?


Ist auch meine Erfahrung mit ähnlichen Werten (82kg und 500er Feder). Rebound ist bei mir komplett zu. Die Ausnutzung vom Federweg hab ich auf die recht progressive Auslegung vom Last Hinterbau geschoben. Wirklich getestet hab ich das aber nicht, Durchschläge hatte ich bisher keine. Bin schon am Überlegen mal ne 450er Feder zu testen.
Bladderdruck hab ich bisschen rumgespielt, aber nichts gemerkt. Bin wohl zu unsensibel.


----------



## Homer4 (26. Januar 2022)

Bin mit 78 Kg den Dämpfer auch mit geschlossenem Rebound gefahren. Fand ihn extrem schnell, und dachte ich bin der einzige mit so viel Pech. Nach bissel eingewöhnung aufm Radl konnte ich den Rebound sukzessive dann bis 8 kl. öffnen und fand es extrem geil. Ultra poppy, aber trotzdem sauger über Highspeed-Schläge.
Bin passend dazu die Diamond d1 gefahren, und habe auch hier den Rebound parallel weiter geöffnet,
Dvo ist mittlerweile mein Favorit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coal_Master (26. Januar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern die erste Runde mit dem Jade X gefahren. Das fühlte sich schon mal deutlich besser als der RS Super Deluxe Coil an, den ich vorher hatte. Das Heck klebt echt am Boden.
> Der Rebound hat ja eine unglaubliche Menge an Klicks (37?) und ich bin jetzt nur 6 Klicks von ganz langsam und e fühlt sich eigentlich nicht zu langsam an. Nutzt ihr die Bandbreite besser aus.
> Ich wiege gut 78kg und fahre ne 500er Feder wie vorher auch, hatte aber das Gefühl mehr Federweg zu nutzen.
> 
> Noch eine Frage zum Druck im Bladder. Ich bin jetzt erstmal in die Mitte des angegebenen Bereichs gegangen. Wie würdet ihr sagen, dass der Bladderdruck die Charakteristik des Dämpfers verändert?


Bis zum vorletzten Klick bei einer 550er Feder.
Blader hab ich auf max Druck befüllt, merkt man ganz gut wen man das ganze Bike anhebt und aufs Hinterrad fallen lässt.
Mit max Druck im Blader klebt es am Besten, so mein Eindruck, aber viel Spielraum ist da ja nicht.


----------



## aibeekey (30. Januar 2022)

Same here. Neues Modell. 216*63.
Leider verliere ich die schwarze Kolbenstange dann wieder, falls ich echt irgwndwann meinen 222er und den 216er verheirate 


HabeDEhre schrieb:


> rt wurde übrigens bereits das neue Modell des Jade X (210x55) mit schwarzer Kolbenstange, Modihebel und Ventildeckel, verpackt in nem schicken Koffer verpackt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1404909Anhang anzeigen 1404910Anhang anzeigen 1404911Anhang anzeigen 1404912


----------



## Flaminski (30. Januar 2022)

Ich habe ebenfalls das neue Modell in 210x50 bekommen. Bin heute das erste Mal damit gefahren und der erste Eindruck war schon mal ganz gut. Mal schauen ob er dauerhaft meinen Dpx2 ablöst....


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (1. Februar 2022)

Wer noch den 230x60 metric sucht: hier für nur 299 EUR 😳






						Dämpfer DVO Jade X Metric | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Dämpfer DVO Jade X Metric ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## mudemi (1. Februar 2022)

Scheint zwar die alte Version zu sein, aber für 30-40 EUR noch den passenden Federteller und schon hat man x65, x62.5 oder x57.5 ... verrückte Preise.


----------



## md82 (2. Februar 2022)

mudemi schrieb:


> Scheint zwar die alte Version zu sein, aber für 30-40 EUR noch den passenden Federteller und schon hat man x65, x62.5 oder x57.5 ... verrückte Preise.


Ich hatte das 2022er Modell bekommen bei Bestellung. ;-) (Die Feder war natürlich nicht dabei)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (2. Februar 2022)

Klaro, die älteren Modelle waren ja letztes Jahr bereits ausverkauft. Und für 62,5 und 65mm braucht man nur eine Feile und 30 min Zeit…


----------



## Darksoul (2. Februar 2022)

my shock coming soon the best part for my Megatower 
with prorate coil green


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (2. Februar 2022)

Not sure if Megatower needs a progressive spring…


----------



## Darksoul (2. Februar 2022)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Not sure if Megatower needs a progressive spring…


dvo recommended and I know it works with megatower perfect!
this shock its amazing and maybe best out there after the EXT but
EXT in Greece doesnt have service center and its difficult to service or change the shim kit if you want tuning...dvo works nice easy service and easy tuning!!


----------



## Matze2080 (2. Februar 2022)

Hab auch gerade bei Probikeshop zugeschlagen 😁

Passt eine Rock Shox Feder zum Dämpfer?


----------



## goldencore (2. Februar 2022)

Ja


----------



## Matze2080 (2. Februar 2022)

Danke dir 👍🏻


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. Februar 2022)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Wer noch den 230x60 metric sucht: hier für nur 299 EUR 😳
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab auch zugeschlagen, hat allerdings 305,99 gekostet.










Lässt sich der Dämpfer auf 205 mm Länge umbauen? Siehe unteres Bild. Vermutlich mit einer kürzeren Kolbenstange.


----------



## mudemi (9. Februar 2022)

Habe ich auxh nicht verstanden. Aber du kannst, wie weiter oben ja erwaehnt sehr einfach mittels Adapter von 65 auf 62.5 oder 60 oder 57.5 Hub verkuerzen. Habe Adapter f 62.5 und 65mm Hub. Easy, und das zeichnet diesen genialen Daempfer einfach aus, Preis Leistung einfach mega, und das obwohl ich noch knapp 400 gezahlt habe


----------



## jobraun (9. Februar 2022)

Ich nehme an bei der Version von Probikeshop (230x60mm) kommt der 5mm Spacer mit? Damit wird der Hub um 5mm reduziert. Sprich wenn ich einen 0mm Federteller verbauen wuerde, dann haette ich einen 230x65mm Daempfer. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mudemi (9. Februar 2022)

Korrekt


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (9. Februar 2022)

205mm ist unten baugleich aber oben mit Trunnion Mount, also ein ganz anderes Maß für andere Hinterbauten


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. Februar 2022)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> 205mm ist unten baugleich aber oben mit Trunnion Mount, also ein ganz anderes Maß für andere Hinterbauten


Stimmt, Denkfehler von mir. 210 wäre dann metrisch ohne Trunnion. 

Hat mir jemand auf die schnelle einen Shop parat, wo ich den Adapter für 65 mm Hub herbekomme? Möchte ungern an dem Spacer rum feilen.


----------



## mudemi (9. Februar 2022)

Hatte meine Adapter, wg mehrerer Bikes, bei Bike24 bestellt. Gibt es aber auch bei ebay glaube ich. Federteller fuer JADE musst du bestellen. 1421013.


----------



## ma1208 (9. Februar 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Denkfehler von mir. 210 wäre dann metrisch ohne Trunnion.
> 
> Hat mir jemand auf die schnelle einen Shop parat, wo ich den Adapter für 65 mm Hub herbekomme? Möchte ungern an dem Spacer rum feilen.


 Gibt's anscheinend hier oder hier


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (9. Februar 2022)

Mein Jade kam mit 60mm Hub leider ohne Spacer, also 0mm Federteller. Deshalb kann ich den Hub nur verkürzen, nicht aber verlängern.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (9. Februar 2022)

Hast Du einmal gemessen wieviel freie Kolbenlänge Dein Dämpfer hat? Ich dachte immer, dass DVO keine Dämpfer mit max 60 mm Hub herstellen würde.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. Februar 2022)

ArneAlligator94 schrieb:


> Mein Jade kam mit 60mm Hub leider ohne Spacer, also 0mm Federteller. Deshalb kann ich den Hub nur verkürzen, nicht aber verlängern.


?
Durch die 5 mm wird der Hub von 65 auf 60 mm begrenzt:






Was steht denn auf deinem Kolben?


----------



## ma1208 (9. Februar 2022)

Wenn jemand seinen Federteller tauschen will: 
Ich habe den -5 mm (205 x 60 mm) und bräuchte einen -2,5 mm (205 x 62,5 mm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. Februar 2022)

Falls jemand seinen 0mm Federteller tauschen will: ich hab einen 5mm Teller zum Tausch.


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (9. Februar 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> ?
> Durch die 5 mm wird der Hub von 65 auf 60 mm begrenzt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1417105
> ...



Ich hab nen Jade (ohne X) in 230x60. Der Spacer ist mMn ein 0er Spacer, siehe Bilder. Mich nervt das sehr, da ich gehofft hatte, den Hub auf mein Slash passend zu traveln. Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## ma1208 (9. Februar 2022)

Kein Denkfehler. Laut Aufdruck ist dein maximaler Hub tatsächlich 60 mm und du hast den 0 mm Spacer. Mit anderen Spacern kannst du den Hub nur reduzieren. Länger geht mit dem Dämpfer nicht.


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (9. Februar 2022)

Tja, bitter


----------



## aibeekey (9. Februar 2022)

Es gibt ja auch die Kolbenstangen als Ersatzteil in 2.5mm Schritten. Pauschal scheint das also nicht zu sein, dass man immer nur den Federteller tauschen muss.
Wobei ich nicht ganz checke, wie dann bei den Varianten mit den unterschiedlichen Kolbenstangen sichergestellt wird, dass die Einbaulänge immer bei 230mm ist?
Den Main Body gibt es nämlich nur in einer Größe.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. Februar 2022)

ArneAlligator94 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Jade (ohne X) in 230x60. Der Spacer ist mMn ein 0er Spacer, siehe Bilder. Mich nervt das sehr, da ich gehofft hatte, den Hub auf mein Slash passend zu traveln. Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


Hast du schon Mal die Länge des Kolbens nachgemessen, bis unterhalb des Bumpers, den Bumper dabei nicht mit messen, bzw. danach wieder abziehen. Der dient als Durchschlagschutz. Beim RS Super Deluxe Coil hat der Bumper 15 mm. Hab mich da selbst gewundert, als ich den gesamten Kolben gemessen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darksoul (10. Februar 2022)

Im very happy after first test Prorate coil works nice!
a little tuning with right sag after the first ride I think in next test I will have better opinion!
this jadeX with prorate LS 525/650 is 950gr with straight coil 550 maybe it will lower!
If you want to see some action come to my channel


			https://www.youtube.com/user/Sarksoul123456/videos
		



I find the shock from Ridewill.it because I cant find the newer version anywhere and Andrea from there send me back to back mails with photos and order it immediatly!!
prorate coil in green its difficult to find it!

Im 90kilos without gear
I setting up
with 2mm preload I think for 29% sag
7 clicks rebound from closed potition
and 175psi in the bladder


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (10. Februar 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Hast du schon Mal die Länge des Kolbens nachgemessen, bis unterhalb des Bumpers, den Bumper dabei nicht mit messen, bzw. danach wieder abziehen. Der dient als Durchschlagschutz. Beim RS Super Deluxe Coil hat der Bumper 15 mm. Hab mich da selbst gewundert, als ich den gesamten Kolben gemessen hab.


Hab gerade gemessen. Die Kolbenstange ist tatsächlich 62,5mm lang. Der Bumper ist 15mm dick.


----------



## mudemi (11. Februar 2022)

Darksoul schrieb:


> Im very happy after first test Prorate coil works nice!
> a little tuning with right sag after the first ride I think in next test I will have better opinion!
> this jadeX with prorate LS 525/650 is 950gr with straight coil 550 maybe it will lower!
> If you want to see some action come to my channel
> ...


How much did you pay for this set?


----------



## Darksoul (11. Februar 2022)

mudemi schrieb:


> How much did you pay for this set?


700 with shippings all!
probikeshop didnt answer in my mails and I didnt know if they have new or older models....and I didnt want to risk so much!
otherwise if I knew they have new models I will ordered from there...its not big deal I sold my older foxx2 and pay only 200euros and works really good!!!
I think with this upgrade my bike feels like REAL enduro!

the only difficult with this shock its setup the sag and with this frame its very difficult!!
with my buddy setting up really good and my sag its almost perfect!!
rebound I find it without any problems...
I have really good feedback in my legs and Im not a rookie rider I have 7 years in enduro/racing in my country not EWS!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (13. Februar 2022)

Wisst Ihr was ein unterschiedlicher Luftdruck im Bladder bewirkt, was ich da also mit „feintunen“ könnte?


----------



## Darksoul (13. Februar 2022)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr was ein unterschiedlicher Luftdruck im Bladder bewirkt, was ich da also mit „feintunen“ könnte?


dvo explanation 
The higher the bladder pressure the firmer the shock will be. The lower the pressure, the softer. Lighter riders can run a lower bladder pressure and heavier riders should ride a higher pressure.

if you are a bigger rider maybe tuning it will be needed...


In my situation the shock works nice because Im not a rookie and not light rider


----------



## Homer4 (17. Februar 2022)

Ich möchte meinen Jade X 210x50/55 gegen Trunnion 205x60/65 tauschen.

Bei Interesse bitte PN.
Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2022)

Eine Frage zum Jade X…passen vorhandene Fox Bushings zum Dämpfer ?


----------



## ma1208 (17. Februar 2022)

Hat bei mir nicht gepasst. Die FOX sind zu stramm.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (17. Februar 2022)

Ja, bei mir schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDuvall (17. Februar 2022)

Der Jade X ist schon ein richtig geiler Dämpfer. Ich hab nur den Sinn der „Mid“-Stufe noch nicht verstanden. Ich hab ihn Bergauf zu, in allen anderen Situationen offen - wann nutzt ihr Mid?


----------



## Flaminski (17. Februar 2022)

Ich habe auch vorhandene Fox  bushings verbaut...


----------



## Coal_Master (17. Februar 2022)

MDuvall schrieb:


> Der Jade X ist schon ein richtig geiler Dämpfer. Ich hab nur den Sinn der „Mid“-Stufe noch nicht verstanden. Ich hab ihn Bergauf zu, in allen anderen Situationen offen - wann nutzt ihr Mid?


Nur an Midsommer, ansonsten nicht.


----------



## goldencore (17. Februar 2022)

Ich nutze "Mid" bergauf, weil ich bei meinem Rad so schlecht an den Hebel komme, dass ich den quasi gar nicht in die 3. Stellung bekomme, ohne einen kleinen Ast oder so zur Hilfe zu nehmen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (17. Februar 2022)

MDuvall schrieb:


> Der Jade X ist schon ein richtig geiler Dämpfer. Ich hab nur den Sinn der „Mid“-Stufe noch nicht verstanden. Ich hab ihn Bergauf zu, in allen anderen Situationen offen - wann nutzt ihr Mid?


Die Beschreibung ist auf der DVO als Orientierungshilfe hinterlegt. Hab das gleiche mehrfach beim Topaz probiert, z.B. auf flowigen Trails auf der Mittelstellung, hatte mir aber öfter zuviel Support. Die Close Einstellung beim Topaz ist hingegen nicht wirklich hart, was ja beim Jade X deutlich besser sein soll.


----------



## goldencore (17. Februar 2022)

"Firm" ist beim Jade X eigentlich Hardtail. Mir ist das zu viel des Guten. Bei mir habe ich DANN Unruhe im Hinterbau, vermutlich, weil ich ein ovales Kettenblatt fahre.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (17. Februar 2022)

Mittel für bergauf auf Trails, Firm für bergauf auf Straße, bergab immer offen. So mache ich es (mittel ist mir viel zu hart bergab)


----------



## ma1208 (17. Februar 2022)

Bei den eher wurzeligen und steinigen Trails, die ich bergauf fahre, habe ich den Dämpfer in MID stehen. Mit FIRM habe ich zu wenig Traktion und Komfort. Den nutze ich wirklich nur auf Straße. MID fand ich letztens bei einem eher glatten Flowtrail bergab auch gut. Ansonsten bergab nur OPEN.


----------



## Darksoul (17. Februar 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> A question about the Jade X...do existing Fox bushings fit the shock?


Hell yeah and the fox bearings bushings without any problems 🤘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (17. Februar 2022)

Ich habe meinen wenn überhaupt auf Mid,ganz selten in Firm,nur auf ganz steilen Rampen auf Asphalt,weil ich sonst direkt das hardtail nehmen könnte 😅


----------



## Homer4 (17. Februar 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen wenn überhaupt auf Mid,ganz selten in Firm,nur auf ganz steilen Rampen auf Asphalt,weil ich sonst direkt das hardtail nehmen könnte 😅


In welchem Radl fährst du denn Dämpfer?


----------



## Simon Katsch (17. Februar 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> In welchem Radl fährst du denn Dämpfer?


Airdrop edit V3


----------



## Homer4 (17. Februar 2022)

Sehr geil.


----------



## Simon Katsch (17. Februar 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Sehr geil.



Geht, ja 😄


----------



## Darksoul (17. Februar 2022)

testing my new rear shock my megatower with FULL dvo outstanding performance for sure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (17. Februar 2022)

Darksoul schrieb:


> testing my new rear shock my megatower with FULL dvo outstanding performance for sure



Looks like a nice trail spot. Which city is there down in the valley in the background?


----------



## Darksoul (17. Februar 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Looks like a nice trail spot. Which city is there down in the valley in the background?


Petroupoli City in Athens Greece   
rocky trails full in that area but those trails teach me moutain biking


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2022)

Habe gerade meinen Jade X bekommen.
Bestellt habe ich einen 205x62.5…das steht auch auf der Schachtel.
Auf dem Dämpfer steht auf der Kolbenstange 205x65…wird der kürzere Federweg über den  Anschlagpuffer definiert ?


----------



## Simon Katsch (19. Februar 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1423582
> 
> 
> …wird der kürzere Federweg über den  Anschlagpuffer definiert ?


Ne über den kollegen hier


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2022)

Danke.
Und woran sieht man, dass man den richtigen hat ?


----------



## Simon Katsch (19. Februar 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Danke.
> Und woran sieht man, dass man den richtigen hat ?


In dem man ihn misst, würde aber drauf vertrauen dass das passt

Sollte 2,5mm haben


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2022)

Das kommt hin !
Leider wurde die falsche Feder geliefert, so dass ich ihn noch nicht verbauen kann.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. Februar 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das kommt hin !
> Leider wurde die falsche Feder geliefert, so dass ich ihn noch nicht verbauen kann.


Zu lang oder zu kurz ?

Hier noch der Unterschied der zwei Teller:
65 und 60 mm Hub:





Den Teller links hab ich bei Probikeshop nachbestellt, musste sowieso GX und X01 Eagle Ketten bestellen, war der einzige Shop wo die Ketten lagernd hatte.

Passen die RS Federn wirklich? Hier Mal als Beispiel eine RS Feder für 57,5-65 Hub:





Erstaunlich wie leicht der Dämpfer im Vergleich zum RS Super Deluxe RT ist. Mit der 400er Feder wiegt der DVO 840 Gramm. Wobei ich faiererweise sagen muss, mein Super Deluxe Coil hat an der unteren Aufnahme die Kugellager dran. 

Die RS Feder scheint nämlich bei ungünstiger Konstellation am Ausgleichsbehälter anzuschlagen:





Hat jemand von euch zufällig den Innendurchmesser einer DVO und RS Feder parat?


----------



## PikayHoSo (20. Februar 2022)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass der Federteller den Hub nur begrenzt? Also die Einbaulänge Auge/Auge bleibt ja gleich - er rauscht nur früher auf den Gummipuffer?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. Februar 2022)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass der Federteller den Hub nur begrenzt? Also die Einbaulänge Auge/Auge bleibt ja gleich - er rauscht nur früher auf den Gummipuffer?


Exakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Februar 2022)

Die Feder ist leider zu kurz. Auf der Schachtel steht außen richtigerweise „2.5 Zoll“, also 63mm, innen drinnen ist eine mit 2,36 Zoll, also 60mm.
Habe aber schon die richtige geordert. Gocycle hatte noch eine.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. Februar 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Feder ist leider zu kurz. Auf der Schachtel steht außen richtigerweise „2.5 Zoll“, also 63mm, innen drinnen ist eine mit 2,36 Zoll, also 60mm.
> Habe aber schon die richtige geordert. Gocycle hatte noch eine.


Kannst du Mal den Innen- und Außendurchmesser der Feder messen, falls Du Lust und Zeit hast.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Februar 2022)

Später gerne. Es ist eine normale DVO LS Feder.
Eine Fox Standard Feder habe ich auch da, die passt auch auf den Dämpfer.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. Februar 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Später gerne. Es ist eine normale DVO LS Feder.
> Eine Fox Standard Feder habe ich auch da, die passt auch auf den Dämpfer.


Muss nicht gleich sein, reicht auch die Tage noch.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Februar 2022)

Außen 5,4 cm, innen 3,7cm.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (20. Februar 2022)

Falls jemand Interesse an der 450er  DVO LS Feder für 63mm Hub hat (wiegt 330g), bitte melden. Hab die hier inkl passendem Spacer von DVO, NEU in Originalverpackung


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (21. Februar 2022)

Hab einen 0,5er Federteller zum abgeben:


----------



## goldencore (21. Februar 2022)

Gibt es da auch eine WLAN Variante oder nur per USB?


----------



## Darksoul (21. Februar 2022)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> I have a 0.5 spring plate to give away:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1424781
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1424782


I will pay for the shipping if you want to give it free  
Im in greece 
send me pm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B1ackAdd3r (21. Februar 2022)

Darksoul schrieb:


> send me pm!


Done


----------



## Darksoul (21. Februar 2022)

One of the most difficult course in my local area 
2M roadgap and full speed and rock garden everywhere!


----------



## burnonbike (22. Februar 2022)

Ich habe letzte Woche den Jade X in 230x60 in meinem Trek Slash 29 9.8 2019 eingebaut und bin mega happy mit dem Dämpfer. Leider hat das sturmreiche Wochenende noch keinen Trailtest zugelassen, aber der fast komplette Lockout und das Ansprechverhalten sind top. Kein Vergleich mehr zu dem sehr anfälligen Rock Shox Super Deluxe ThruShaft.


----------



## Darksoul (22. Februar 2022)

burnonbike schrieb:


> I installed the Jade X in 230x60 in my Trek Slash 29 9.8 2019 last week and am super happy with the damper. Unfortunately, the stormy weekend didn't allow for a trail test, but the almost complete lockout and the responsiveness are great. No comparison to the very vulnerable Rock Shox Super Deluxe ThruShaft.


buddy the shock its very good    
My mega transformed into beast enduro/miniDH   
bike  
rip it like you stole it Trek slash its really bad boy for the trails 
!!upload a photo


----------



## jobraun (22. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand den Jade X mit 65mm Hub verbaut. Meiner wurde heute geliefert. Dazu habe ich ein Sprindex Feder Bestellt. Leider ist die Sprindex so kurz, dass ich sie nur minimal vorspannen kann, da der Federteller schon ueber die Gewinde drueber rausdreht.

Hat mir jemand einen Tipp fuer eine Feder. Laut DVO Seite soll man bei 65mm Hub auf eine 2.75 Zoll Stahlfeder gehen.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (22. Februar 2022)

Bei mir passt die 65mm Sprindex. Je minimaler die Vorspannung, desto besser - solange es nicht klappert. Vorspannung verschlechtert deutlich das Ansprechverhalten im ausgefederten Zustand bzw. zu Beginn des Federwegs.

Den Sag stellt man ja mit der Sprindex ein bzw. mit der Federhärte, nicht mit der Vorspannung.

Ansonsten reicht Dir doch einfach ein dünner Spacer von 3-5mm …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobraun (22. Februar 2022)

Also mit minimal meine ich so ca. 1/4 - 1/2 Umdrehung (so, dass die Feder nicht mehr ruettelt). Dann greift das Gewinde des Federtellers schon in die Lust.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (22. Februar 2022)

Hi zusammen, 
blöde Frage da neu Stahl-Geschäft. 

Gibt es beim Ansprechverhalten/der Gesamtperformance einen großen Unterschied zwischen der 2.5 Feder mit Spacern und der passenden 3.0er (230x65er Version)?
Laut Springtablet passen beide Versionen.


----------



## aibeekey (22. Februar 2022)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> blöde Frage da neu Stahl-Geschäft.
> 
> Gibt es beim Ansprechverhalten/der Gesamtperformance einen großen Unterschied zwischen der 2.5 Feder mit Spacern und der passenden 3.0er (230x65er Version)?
> Laut Springtablet passen beide Versionen.



Ne das ist gleich.
2.5er + Spacer dürfte leichter sein.
3.0er dürfte weniger Gefahr haben mit der Zeit die Federrate zu verringern, da weniger weit komprimiert wird. Somit weniger "Stress" für die Feder


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Februar 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Außen 5,4 cm, innen 3,7cm.


Die RS Feder hat außen 55 mm und innen ca. 38,2


----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2022)

Ich hab‘ wieder mal ne Frage zu den Federn.

Ich habe jetzt zum zweiten Mal eine 650x2,5 Feder von DVO bestellt. Beide Federn waren original verpackt.
Auf der neuen Feder steht jedoch wieder 650x2,36 ! Was für mich 60mm Hub bedeutet.
Ich brauche aber 62,5mm für meinen Dämpfer. Berechnet oder bezeichnet DVO den Hub anders oder hab‘ ich einen Denkfehler ?


----------



## Sasse82 (23. Februar 2022)

Hier stand Blödsinn...


----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2022)

Also, nach sehr nettem Telefonat mit Gocycle passt die Feder wohl mit passendem 25mm Spacer.
Ganz kapiert hab‘ ich es noch nicht…


----------



## PikayHoSo (23. Februar 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ganz kapiert hab‘ ich es noch nicht…


Ich hoffe ich kapiere es so langsam - also den Jade gibt es in echt vielen Längen.
Hatte eigentlich den 230x60 Dämpfer bestellt aber einen 230x65 bekommen - allerdings gibt es bei DVO 4( glaub ich zumindest, soweit ich verstanden habe gibt es 0;2.5;5;7.5) verschiedene Federteller die den Hub begrenzen - bei mir war ein Federteller mit 5mm dabei - somit komme ich wieder auf die 60mm Hub (d.h. im Klartext, der Dämpfer geht etwas früher auf den Gummipuffer weil der mit dem Federteller nach oben geschoben wird - bis zu 7.5mm)

Wenn die Feder bisserl kurz sein (Hub sollte natürlich passen!) sollte kannst du dies z.B. mit diesen Spacern her ausgleichen wie z.B. von https://www.mrc-trading.de/Fahrwerk...19sZcGH1zwmm3c_mVFLkTQLOlrQ2DI5IngdKyWkUcuNG8


----------



## sunchild (23. Februar 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Also, nach sehr nettem Telefonat mit Gocycle passt die Feder wohl mit passendem 25mm Spacer.
> Ganz kapiert hab‘ ich es noch nicht…


Das sagt auch die Liste auf der DVO Seite bei der LS Feder. https://dvosuspension.com/2020/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/springfitchart2021-scaled.jpg
Bei mir sind drei Spacer mit drin bei der LS Feder.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2022)

Mir gings ja darum, dass auf der Feder „650 x 2.36“ steht…
Die drei Spacer sind auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Februar 2022)

Wie lang muss denn die Feder sein bei 230x65?


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (23. Februar 2022)

Die straight ls kannst du in 2.5 + spacer oder in 3.0 fahren.
Deren "normale" Stahlfeder in 2.75 und die prorate ls in 65mm.

Alles bezogen auf die DVO Federn.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2022)

So…DVO angeschrieben und Mysterium gelöst…

„Hey C., some of our coils were miss marked from the factory so you did receive the right coil. Yes you will need the 25mm spacer that will go on the damper side of the shock. Thanks W.“


----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2022)




----------



## Homer4 (23. Februar 2022)

Schön dass Scout gecoilt. Sehr geil


----------



## PikayHoSo (23. Februar 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wie lang muss denn die Feder sein bei 230x65


Du teils den Hub (65mm) durch 25,4 ==> Zoll Angabe also mind 2,559 sprich 2,6 Zoll


----------



## Fekl (25. Februar 2022)

jobraun schrieb:


> Also mit minimal meine ich so ca. 1/4 - 1/2 Umdrehung (so, dass die Feder nicht mehr ruettelt). Dann greift das Gewinde des Federtellers schon in die Lust.


Ist bei mir auch so, aber nur minimal. Da ist noch genug Gewinde im Eingriff. Fahre so schon eine Weile ohne Probleme. Wenn dir das nichts ist, musste halt irgendwie nen POM Spacer besorgen. Gibt es glaube auch direkt von DVO?!


----------



## Homer4 (27. Februar 2022)

https://dvosuspension.com/2020/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/springfitchart2021-scaled.jpg
		


Welche Feder passt in welchen dvo dämpfer. Jade dh und X
Mit oder ohne spacer etc


----------



## mmo2 (28. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand die Lightsteel Feder schonmal im Fox DHX2 gehabt? Sollte doch passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (28. Februar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Lightsteel Feder schonmal im Fox DHX2 gehabt? Sollte doch passen?


Ist die leichter als die Fox? Teurer als pulvern ist es allerdings.


----------



## mmo2 (28. Februar 2022)

Andi, das Gewicht juckt mich nicht. Ob mein Enduro 15,5kg, oder 16,5kg wiegt, ist mir egal.
Das Zeug muss halten und funktionieren. Zudem ich eine SLS Nagelneu über hab, die ich dann veräußere.
Klar ist das Pulvern eine billigere Lösung, mich interessiert ja auch erstmal wie die mit dem DHX zusammen arbeitet. Zudem eine gepulverte Feder schwerer zu verkaufen ist.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (28. Februar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Andi, das Gewicht juckt mich nicht. Ob mein Enduro 15,5kg, oder 16,5kg wiegt, ist mir egal.
> Das Zeug muss halten und funktionieren. Zudem ich eine SLS Nagelneu über hab, die ich dann veräußere.
> Klar ist das Pulvern eine billigere Lösung, mich interessiert ja auch erstmal wie die mit dem DHX zusammen arbeitet. Zudem eine gepulverte Feder schwerer zu verkaufen ist.


Wenn das Gewicht egal ist, nimm eine normale Fox Feder in schwarz.


----------



## mmo2 (28. Februar 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wenn das Gewicht egal ist, nimm eine normale Fox Feder in schwarz.


Wenn du mir zeigst wer die hat?


----------



## Darksoul (5. März 2022)

SantaCruz Megatower with DvO for god sake this is my Dream bike guys!!
photo shooting by me with mobile and little lightroom


----------



## shield (9. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen.

ich starte gerade ein low travel Projekt und der jade ist im Angebot. Daher denke ich dass es dieser Dämpfer wird. 
ich brauche 185x50 als Einbaumaß - denke dass ich die kürzeste Feder benötige. Hatte nun aber schon gelesen dass diese teilweise seltsamerweise nicht passen. Kann hier jemand was dazu sagen?

kann hier jemand kurz zusammenfassen welche Federn im jade passen ? (Auch fremdanbieter wie zb RockShox)
denke dass ich eine 500er Feder benötige.…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. März 2022)

shield schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> ich starte gerade ein low travel Projekt und der jade ist im Angebot. Daher denke ich dass es dieser Dämpfer wird.
> ich brauche 185x50 als Einbaumaß - denke dass ich die kürzeste Feder benötige. Hatte nun aber schon gelesen dass diese teilweise seltsamerweise nicht passen. Kann hier jemand was dazu sagen?
> ...


Willst du den für ein Trailbike?


----------



## shield (9. März 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Willst du den für ein Trailbike?


Jawohl. Ich werde einen China Carbon Rahmen kaufen…. In meinem smuggler mit 115mm hat der cane creek double barrel inline super funktioniert.
spricht etwas gegen den jade?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. März 2022)

shield schrieb:


> Jawohl. Ich werde einen China Carbon Rahmen kaufen…. In meinem smuggler mit 115mm hat der cane creek double barrel inline super funktioniert.
> spricht etwas gegen den jade?


Ja, der fehlende Climb Switch würde mich stören. Da ist der Jade X die erste Wahl, leider aktuell nicht mehr zum Sonderpreis bei probikeshop.


----------



## Flaminski (13. März 2022)

Ich fahre meinen Jade X jetzt mit Prorate - Feder an meinem 5010. Das Ding macht auch einem Shorttravel-Bike, wie meinem Santa richtig Laune.


----------



## shield (14. März 2022)

hat jemand einen 5mm federteller/spacer übrig?
gerne per pn


----------



## ma1208 (15. März 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand seinen Federteller tauschen will:
> Ich habe den -5 mm (205 x 60 mm) und bräuchte einen -2,5 mm (205 x 62,5 mm).



Aktuell verbaut, ja. Wenn ich einen -2,5er hätte, bräuchte ich den -5er nicht mehr. Hast du einen zum Tausch? Ich habe mich bisher nicht durchgerungen den 2,5er zu kaufen.


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (19. März 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Aktuell verbaut, ja. Wenn ich einen -2,5er hätte, bräuchte ich den -5er nicht mehr. Hast du einen zum Tausch? Ich habe mich bisher nicht durchgerungen den 2,5er zu kaufen.


Hi, ich hätte einen 2,5er, falls Interesse besteht. 








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Aachen-Mitte finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Hoffe das zählt nicht als Spam, bietet sich gerade aber an.

LG, Arne


----------



## ma1208 (20. März 2022)

Ich habe dir eine Nachricht geschickt... 


ArneAlligator94 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hätte einen 2,5er, falls Interesse besteht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adam1987 (2. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir nochmal einen jade-x gekauft. Hatte bereits vorher Topaz und Jade-X der alten Variante mit grünen Ventildeckel. 

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das ich solche Geräusche vernommen habe, oder ist das jetzt so bei der neuen Variante ?

Bladder hat 160 PSI. Druckstufe steht auf offen und Zugstufe ist auf -10 Klicks.


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2022)

Klingt kapott !

Meiner ist mucksmäuschenstill !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (2. April 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Klingt kapott !
> 
> Meiner ist mucksmäuschenstill !


 so kenn ich die nämlich auch


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. April 2022)

Muss meinen endlich Mal einbauen, dann kann ich sagen wie er klingt. Ist auch der neue


----------



## Homer4 (2. April 2022)

Immer noch nicht   
Ich wäre heiß wie frittenfett


----------



## goldencore (2. April 2022)

Ich habe auch den neuen seit einiger Zeit und der macht definitiv keine Geräusche wie ein getretener Dackel!


----------



## Adam1987 (2. April 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den neuen seit einiger Zeit und der macht definitiv keine Geräusche wie ein getretener Dackel!



Ja, ich hab den grad wieder eingepackt und der geht zurück. Hab noch schnell den letzten bei bike24 bestellt, hoffentlich ist der dann ok. 

Kommt schonmal vor, wetter ist eh grad eklig.

danke fürs feedback leute


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. April 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht
> Ich wäre heiß wie frittenfett


Naja, für 300€ kann der auch noch paar Tage liegen.  Das Bio Rädle für welches er bestimmt ist, steht schon seit Mitte November unberührt. Der E Hobel macht zu viel Spaß. Vielleicht bau ich den auch da Mal ein, allerdings fehlt dem Hinterbau die Progression, zumindest mit dem X2 Dämpfer. Progressive Feder wäre eine Idee.


----------



## xeitto (2. April 2022)

Falls jemand einen neuen 230mm Jade X sucht... ich hätte einen abzugeben. Letzte Woche eingebaut, heute spontan neuen Rahmen gekauft in den er nicht mehr passt 😂


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. April 2022)

xeitto schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen neuen 230mm Jade X sucht... ich hätte einen abzugeben. Letzte Woche eingebaut, heute spontan neuen Rahmen gekauft in den er nicht mehr passt 😂


Falls es ein "Seitenhieb" auf meinen Post war: Kann dich beruhigen, der 230x65 den ich hier liegen hab, passt auch in das nächste Bike.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. April 2022)

xeitto schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen neuen 230mm Jade X sucht... ich hätte einen abzugeben. Letzte Woche eingebaut, heute spontan neuen Rahmen gekauft in den er nicht mehr passt 😂


Den 230mm kann man auf 205 umbauen? Habs das mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (2. April 2022)

Keine Ahnung 🤷


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Den 230mm kann man auf 205 umbauen? Habs das mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt.



Auf meinem 205x62.5 Dämpfer steht auf dem Gehäuse 230x65.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. April 2022)

hm.. Aber wie funzt das genau? 230 ist ja metrisch und 205 Trunnion Mount. Kenn mich da nicht aus.


Edit: wahrscheinlich nur das Upper Housing auf Trunnion tauschen?


----------



## xeitto (3. April 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> hm.. Aber wie funzt das genau? 230 ist ja metrisch und 205 Trunnion Mount. Kenn mich da nicht aus.
> 
> 
> Edit: wahrscheinlich nur das Upper Housing auf Trunnion tauschen?


Anders kann es kaum gehen


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2022)

Ich hab’s mal fotografisch dokumentiert (ist ein Trunnion Dämpfer):


----------



## Adam1987 (4. April 2022)

Ich hatte parallel den dvo Support mit dem Video angeschrieben.

Morgen sollte der ersatz ankommen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (5. April 2022)

So... Ersatz Jade-X ist da und der ist komplett still. Komische Aussage vom Support.


----------



## paulderpete (7. April 2022)

Gibt es von der Performance einen Unterschied zwischen Jade und Jade x? Anzahl der Knöpfe und Gewicht soll nun Mal egal sein.

Hat der neue Jade mit hsc lsc nun auch eine schwarze Kolbenstange?

Welchen Feder Clip brauche ich, wenn ich einen 210*50 Jade auf 210*55 umbauen will?


----------



## paulderpete (7. April 2022)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> in der Vergangenheit habe ich solche Kleinteile mal eloxieren lassen, war mir jetzt aber zu zeitaufwändig und zu teuer.
> 
> Habe nun die abnehmbaren Teile mit Domol Rohrreinigergranulat entlackt bzw. enteloxiert und dann einfach mit Sprühlack lackiert. Nach der Behandlung ist das Aluminium ziemlich roh, daher sollte der Lack gut halten. Die übrigen grünen Akzente habe ich umfangreich direkt am Dämpfer abgeklebt und ohne Vorbehandlung lackiert. Ich hatte das mal an einem Druckstufensteller einer Gabel getestet und gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Sieht genauso gut aus wie schwarzes Eloxal und ist verblüffend haltbar.




Welchen Lack kannst du empfehlen?
Will die Dinger wie knallrot eloxiert haben,um es an die DeVille anzupassen


----------



## aibeekey (7. April 2022)

paulderpete schrieb:


> Gibt es von der Performance einen Unterschied zwischen Jade und Jade x? Anzahl der Knöpfe und Gewicht soll nun Mal egal sein.



Das dürfte ganz darauf ankommen, ob du mit der fixen Einstellung von LSC und HSC beim Jade X zufrieden bist oder eben nicht 

Midvalve und Zugstufe sind identisch soweit ich weiß, der Unterschied in der Dämpfung kommt dann nur von den Öffnungen/Shims im Ausgleichsbehälter.

In 1-2 Monaten könnte ich was dazu sagen. Hab mir für mein G16 den 216er Jade X aus dem Angebot letztens geholt. Aktuell werkelt ein 222er Jade im Rahmen. Wobei der "Test" dann eben auch nicht ganz fair ist, da dann 170mm gegen 155mm Federweg antreten.


----------



## paulderpete (7. April 2022)

Wenn die Kolben identisch sind,gehe ich wohl nach Preis 😬

Jetzt muss ich mich nur Entscheiden,ob ich einen Jade oder ein Fox Van Performance mit Mst Tuning hole.

Preislich komm ich bei einem gebrauchten Van mit Tuning ähnlich heraus.
Die Frage ist,ob der Jade schon ähnlich gut wie der Van mit Tuning ist bzw ich nur selbst etwas shimmen müsste.denn optisch gehe ich klar in Richtung jade


----------



## Homer4 (7. April 2022)

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Feldmoching finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## paulderpete (7. April 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja danke, hab ihn schon angeschrieben.aber überlege bei 306 für einen neuen Dämpfer,lieber den zu nehmen.dann kann ich ihn zurückgeben,falls ich festelle,dass der AGB mit dem Unterrohr im coal V2 kollidiert.
Stellt sich nur noch die Frage MST getunter Van RC m  oder Jade mit ggf shimanpassung?

Falls der Jade die gleiche performance liefert,habe ich es leichter mit günstigen Ersatzteilen und Service zu Haus.


----------



## aibeekey (7. April 2022)

paulderpete schrieb:


> Wenn die Kolben identisch sind,gehe ich wohl nach Preis 😬



Nur das Midvalve. Das Basevalve ist schon unterschiedlich, wie oben geschrieben.
Mich hat der Hardtail-Lockout interessiert. Mein Fox X2 hat so einen wischi-waschi Climb-Switch, mit dem ich gar nix anfangen kann. Sicher super, wenn man technische Sachen bergauf fährt. Aber hier in den Alpen bräuchte man ne Trial Maschine, um die Trails bergrauf zu fahren. 
Und für'n Forstweg stelle ich mir den Lock vom Jade X richtig cool vor.


----------



## Homer4 (7. April 2022)

Also der Jade X im bird aether 9 mit 130mm war Hammer. Ich konnte den Dämpfer bzgl zugstufe Recht schnell fahren, und habe sukzessive die zugstufe immer weiter geöffnet, gefühlt eine art traction Mode, den Ibis Mal eingeführt hatte. Damit hatte der Hinterbau eine einmalige Pop Off Attitüde und gleichzeitig aber Hover Monster Truck feeling. Irre.

Will nicht wissen, wie der Jade DH abgeht. Ich brauche allerdings die brettharten Lockout für die Touren husche


----------



## paulderpete (7. April 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Nur das Midvalve. Das Basevalve ist schon unterschiedlich, wie oben geschrieben.
> Mich hat der Hardtail-Lockout interessiert. Mein Fox X2 hat so einen wischi-waschi Climb-Switch, mit dem ich gar nix anfangen kann. Sicher super, wenn man technische Sachen bergauf fährt. Aber hier in den Alpen bräuchte man ne Trial Maschine, um die Trails bergrauf zu fahren.
> Und für'n Forstweg stelle ich mir den Lock vom Jade X richtig cool vor.



Ist das


Homer4 schrieb:


> Also der Jade X im bird aether 9 mit 130mm war Hammer. Ich konnte den Dämpfer bzgl zugstufe Recht schnell fahren, und habe sukzessive die zugstufe immer weiter geöffnet, gefühlt eine art traction Mode, den Ibis Mal eingeführt hatte. Damit hatte der Hinterbau eine einmalige Pop Off Attitüde und gleichzeitig aber Hover Monster Truck feeling. Irre.
> 
> Will nicht wissen, wie der Jade DH abgeht. Ich brauche allerdings die brettharten Lockout für die Touren husche



Das last Clay V2 ist schon recht straff. Wenn der Jade ne gute Druckstufe Dämpfung hat, passt mir das. Schmeiße das clay prinzipiell eh ins gleiche Gelände wie mein großes enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (7. April 2022)

paulderpete schrieb:


> Welchen Lack kannst du empfehlen?
> Will die Dinger wie knallrot eloxiert haben,um es an die DeVille anzupassen


Am besten nimmst Du Autolack, nix aus dem Baumarkt


----------



## Homer4 (7. April 2022)

Gibt's Autolack nicht im Baumarkt?


----------



## B1H4 (7. April 2022)

Möglicherweise ist 2K Lack gemeint


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. April 2022)

Ich hab da nochmal eine Frage in die Runde:

Ich suche eine passende Feder für den Jade X 230x65. Härte 500/550. Welche Federlänge benötige ich und hat evtl. schon jemand Erfahrungen damit? Ich hab verschiedene Federn gefunden, bei denen dann zusätzlich Spacer verwendet werden müssen, wegen der Länge. So richtig schlau bin ich daraus allerdings nicht geworden. Ich hab RS Federn da, bei denen kommt die Feder am Ende allerdings dem Ausgleichsbehälter sehr nah und ich weiß nicht ob die Feder im Fahrbetrieb daran anstößt.


----------



## ma1208 (13. April 2022)

Was heißt die kommt dem Ausgeichsbehälter sehr nah? Was macht die Feder denn, dass sie daran stoßen könnte? Der Durchmesser ändert sich doch höchstens minimal. 
Hier https://dvosuspension.com/2020/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/springfitchart2021-scaled.jpg
findest du in der vorletzten Zeile jeweils die Konfigurationen für die DVO Federn. Wie lang die allerdings sind, steht da nicht. Nur der Hub und ob du einen Spacer brauchst.


----------



## Homer4 (13. April 2022)

Ich hab doch die Tabelle von dvo gepostet gehabt


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. April 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Was heißt die kommt dem Ausgeichsbehälter sehr nah? Was macht die Feder denn, dass sie daran stoßen könnte? Der Durchmesser ändert sich doch höchstens minimal.
> Hier https://dvosuspension.com/2020/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/springfitchart2021-scaled.jpg
> findest du in der vorletzten Zeile jeweils die Konfigurationen für die DVO Federn. Wie lang die allerdings sind, steht da nicht. Nur der Hub und ob du einen Spacer brauchst.



Schaut so aus. Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen.


----------



## ma1208 (13. April 2022)

An der Stelle federt ja nichts mehr. Also entweder hat die Feder schon Kontakt, oder nicht. Wie gesagt, die Aufweitung sollte höchstens marginal sein. Wenn da also noch ein paar Zehntel mm Luft sind, sollte das gehen. Wenn sie schon Kontakt hat, würde ich es lassen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. April 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> An der Stelle federt ja nichts mehr. Also entweder hat die Feder schon Kontakt, oder nicht. Wie gesagt, die Aufweitung sollte höchstens marginal sein. Wenn da also noch ein paar Zehntel mm Luft sind, sollte das gehen. Wenn sie schon Kontakt hat, würde ich es lassen.


Kontakt hat sie nur, wenn man sie hin und her bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (13. April 2022)

Wenn man sie so bewegen kann, dann ist der Innendurchmesser deutlich zu groß. Würde ich nicht machen. Eine "normale" Feder kostet ja nicht die Welt. Dafür würde ich es nicht riskieren.


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (13. April 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Schaut so aus. Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1457062


Meines Wissens passen auf DVO Dämpfer, DVO-, CaneCreek-, Manitou- und Öhlins-Federn. Fox ist zu schmal und Rockshox zu breit. 

EDIT: Rockshox scheint doch zu passen.


----------



## Homer4 (13. April 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Schaut so aus. Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1457062


Habe ich bei meiner Rock shox Feder auch... Stört mich und den Dämpfer nicht.
Zumal die Feder auch mindestens ab dem sag Punkt, sich eh nicht mehr radial bewegen kann


----------



## Homer4 (13. April 2022)

Ich will endlich coil im Vitus fahren


----------



## aibeekey (13. April 2022)

Ist es normal, dass die 2.5er STEEL (ohne LS) Feder in den Dämpfer mit 216/63mm grad und grad so reinpasst bzw. man sie sogar schon ein wenig komprimieren muss, dass sie rein geht? Vorspannung kann/muss man da keine mehr drauf geben, weil eh leicht vorgespannt, sobald der Federteller sitzt.
Härte ist 350lbs, also eigentlich sogar eher eine der "dünneren".

Die 2.75er LS Feder auf meinem 222/70er Dämpfer hat da deutlich mehr Luft?

Mir kommt das seltsam vor, als wäre da ggf. eine Charge falsch beschriftet worden?


----------



## san_andreas (13. April 2022)

Meine 2.5 LS ist falsch beschriftet, aber da steht weniger Hub drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (13. April 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Meine 2.5 LS ist falsch beschriftet, aber da steht weniger Hub drauf.



Danke, ich messe später einfach einmal die Länge der Feder, vielleicht kann hier dann ja jemand mit seiner Feder vergleichen.

Allerdings scheinen die LS Federn allgemein kürzer zu sein, daher kann ich mit deiner leider nicht vergleichen 

Aber je nachdem wie die QA arbeitet, muss das bei deiner Feder ja kein Einzelfall sein mit der Beschriftung


----------



## san_andreas (13. April 2022)

Ich hab direkt an DVO geschrieben, weil sich Bike24 und Gocycle auch nicht sicher waren.
Auf der Packung stand nämlich die richtige Länge.


----------



## Darksoul (13. April 2022)

Hey guys did you know if there is a way to lock the spring clip? because I saw my coil released 1 turn somehow!!

I see the scratch that I have done in coil in other direction and I understand was something wrong there and measure the distance and I saw its released one turn I think..


----------



## aibeekey (15. April 2022)

Also meine 2.5er Feder in 350lbs ist 15.5cm lang.
Hat hier jemand eine 2.5er und kann einmal eine Vergleichslänge geben?
Nur mit der Hand bekommt man sie nicht montiert, mit Spanngurt oder so geht es dann. Aber mir kommt das seltsam vor?

So sieht das dann im 216/63er Dämpfer aus:


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2022)

Ich hab nur eine 2.5er x 650 LS Feder, die ist viel kürzer im 205er Dämpfer und muß mit Spacer montiert werden und es sind noch gut 10mm Gewinde übrig.


----------



## aibeekey (15. April 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich hab nur eine 2.5er x 650 LS Feder, die ist viel kürzer im 205er Dämpfer und muß mit Spacer montiert werden und es sind noch gut 10mm Gewinde übrig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1458899



Danke dir.
Aber die LS Federn sind deutlich kürzer. Daher wäre es super, wenn noch jemand einen Vergleich mit der 2.5 / 20€ Feder hätte


----------



## Flaminski (15. April 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> Aber die LS Federn sind deutlich kürzer. Daher wäre es super, wenn noch jemand einen Vergleich mit der 2.5 / 20€ Feder hätte


Eine einfache 2.5 habe ich auch nicht zur Hand, aber falls du mit dem Gedanken spielst eine 2.25 zu verbauen: meine Dvo 2.25 ist 12,5cm lang.


----------



## Flaminski (15. April 2022)

Darksoul schrieb:


> Hey guys did you know if there is a way to lock the spring clip?


Maybe you can try to lock it with a little bit of Loctite.


----------



## Darksoul (16. April 2022)

Flaminski schrieb:


> Maybe you can try to lock it with a little bit of Loctite.


blue loctite its ok I think I ask my mechanic maybe is the right way to lock the nut!
you give me a nice idea thanks mate!!


----------



## shield (19. April 2022)

hi
ich frage noch einmal:
hat jemand einen *5mm federteller den er abgeben will oder gegen einen 2,5mm tauschen möchte*?

danke und grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaminski (20. April 2022)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mir nochmal einen jade-x gekauft. Hatte bereits vorher Topaz und Jade-X der alten Variante mit grünen Ventildeckel.
> 
> ...


Ich muss das leider nochmal aufgreifen. Mein Jade X macht nach etwa 5 Ausfahrten jetzt ähnliche Geräusche. Vorher war er absolut still. DVO hat dir zurück gemeldet, dass das normal wäre, richtig? Kann ich nicht so wirklich glauben, dass das so normal sein soll. 

Überlege halt nun, was ich machen soll...Rücksendung an probikeshop hab ich wenig Bock drauf und Reklamation bei dvo scheint ja auch nicht so vielversprechend zu sein...


----------



## Homer4 (20. April 2022)

ab zu cosmic sports ne mail bzgl garantie bzw nachfrage. luftdruck im bladder gecheckt?


----------



## Flaminski (20. April 2022)

Danke, da werd ich morgen mal hinschreiben und berichten, wenn ich was gehört habe. 
Luftdruck im bladder passt. Kann höchstens noch mal die Feder tauschen und schauen, ob das Geräusch daher kommt, was ich allerdings bezweifle.


----------



## Homer4 (20. April 2022)

Cosmic wird's lösen. Viel Erfolg


----------



## ma1208 (21. April 2022)

Ich interpretiere die Aussage von DVO auch so, dass es auch von alleine wieder geht. Früher oder später...


----------



## goldencore (22. April 2022)

ArneAlligator94 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens passen auf DVO Dämpfer, DVO-, CaneCreek-, Manitou- und Öhlins-Federn. Fox ist zu schmal und Rockshox zu breit.


Habe gerade eine RockShox Feder verbaut. Die ist nicht zu breit.

Edit: Leichtes Spiel hat sie doch, allerdings ist bei normalem Preload keine Bewegung von alleine festzustellen und unter Last erst recht nicht. An den Ausgleichsbehälter stößt sie auch nicht. Ich halte das für unkritisch.


----------



## shield (24. April 2022)

habe meine karre mal aufgebaut:




aufbauthread dazu *hier* wen es interessiert


----------



## aibeekey (26. April 2022)

Hat jemand zufällig gerade einen nicht montierten 230er oder 205er Trunnion Jade/Jade X und könnte mir die folgende Länge abmessen?
Geht um das Dämpfergehäuse.






Besten Dank


----------



## Flo1 (28. April 2022)

Guten Morgen in die Runde!
Ich muss noch mal das Thema Federn aufwärmen 
Sorry!
Grundverständnis:
Mein normaler Jade ist ein 230x60er
Das heißt in Zoll hat er 2,36 Hub
Demnach muss die Feder dann 2,5 Zoll sein, richtig?
Es würde auch 2,75 funktionieren wenn sie von der Länge passt.
Ein Dämpfer mit den Maßen 210x50 müsste dann eine Feder in min. 2 Zoll bekommen?
Hab ich es richtig verstanden?
Dankeschön!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (28. April 2022)

Richtig verstanden!


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2022)

Alles richtig !


----------



## Flaminski (28. April 2022)

In meinem 210x50 war die normale 2,25 Zoll feder von dvo schon super knapp, das heißt ich musste den federteller auf die letzten Gewindegänge drehen. Eine 2,0 Zoll feder benötigt dann definitiv einen Spacer im 210x50.


----------



## Iconx (28. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich habe mir einen Jade X gekauft. Bin eigentlich ziemlich angetan von dem Ding, aber auch verunsichert wegen folgenden Dingen:

1. Wenn ich den Bladder aufpumpe, bspw. Auf 180 psi, Pumpe auf und absetze komme ich beim nächsten Aufsetzen nur noch auf 140-150 psi. Kenne das Phänomen, aber eher um die 5-10 psi herum bei anderen Dämpfern (luftdämpfern, die entsprechend eine deutlich größere luftkammer haben, die das erklären könnte).
2. Wenn ich über ca. 140 psi in den Bladder packe, dann sinkt der Luftdruck auf der Anzeige der Dämpferpumpe langsam ab. Unter 140 psi habe ich das nicht. Getestet habe ich das mit 4 Dämpferpumpen - ist das vielleicht eine Eigenheit des Bladders?
3. Im Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern laute Zugstufe (Vergleich zu Fox, rockshox und Cane Creek)

Bin schon einige Dämpfer gefahren, allerdings noch nie etwas von DVO. Die sonstige Performance ist tiptop, Druckstufe, Lockout und Zugstufe funktionieren beim Fahren prima - Verarbeitung und Aussehen sind meines Erachtens besser als bei den bekannten Platzhirschen. Leider gibt's bei mir keinen Laden der DVO Erfahrung hat, in der Rad Werkstatt die ich besucht habe wurde jedoch ein Defekt vermutet (aber auch dort war keine DVO Erfahrung vorhanden).

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und könnt mich da beruhigen?


----------



## HabeDEhre (28. April 2022)

Hätte im ersten Moment drauf getippt, das es zum Druckausgleich zwischen Dämpferpumpe und Bladder kommt wenn du anschließt. Durch das Mini-Volumen der Bladder is der "Druckverlust" natürlich größer als z.B. bei ner Gabel. Das aber bei über 140psi der Druck langsam sinkt is komisch... Der DVO Support per E-Mail is übrigens recht gut und schnell nach meiner Erfahrung. Am besten mal anschreiben auf Englisch


----------



## Coal_Master (29. April 2022)

Iconx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe mir einen Jade X gekauft. Bin eigentlich ziemlich angetan von dem Ding, aber auch verunsichert wegen folgenden Dingen:
> 
> 1. Wenn ich den Bladder aufpumpe, bspw. Auf 180 psi, Pumpe auf und absetze komme ich beim nächsten Aufsetzen nur noch auf 140-150 psi. Kenne das Phänomen, aber eher um die 5-10 psi herum bei anderen Dämpfern (luftdämpfern, die entsprechend eine deutlich größere luftkammer haben, die das erklären könnte).
> ...


Falls es was hilft, der hier bei mir in der Nachbarschaft ist sehr kompetent und darf die Dinger servicen






						High Performance Bikeservice - FAHR-WERK Bikeservice
					

FAHR WERK Bikeservice - Suspension Service für Mountainbikes. Santa Cruz Vertriebspartner.




					www.fahrwerk-bikeservice.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (29. April 2022)

Punkt 1: hast du meiner Meinung nach selbst schon die richtige Erklärung. Das Bladder-Luftvolumen ist sehr klein, daher sinkt es so stark ab. 
Punkt 2: habe ich nicht beobachtet, habe aber auch noch nicht drauf geachtet, müsste ich mal testen. 
Punkt 3: Ich habe eine recht laute Druckstufe in mittlerer Hebelstellung. Zugstufe ist bei mir nicht auffällig. 

Die letzten beiden Punkte würde ich tatsächlich auch direkt bei DVO, alternativ bei @CosmicSports anfragen. Die wären im Zweifel auch für die Garantie/Reparatur zuständig, nehme ich an.


----------



## Homer4 (11. Mai 2022)

Ich hab mir nen General überholten dämpfer gekauft. Kolbenstange ist schwarz, 14mm. Sieht also aus wie technisch 2022 und Rest vom Vorgänger.
Oder?


----------



## aibeekey (11. Mai 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nen General überholten dämpfer gekauft. Kolbenstange ist schwarz, 14mm. Sieht also aus wie technisch 2022 und Rest vom Vorgänger.
> Oder?Anhang anzeigen 1475974



HAAAAAALT Stop, bitte danke:



aibeekey schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig gerade einen nicht montierten 230er oder 205er Trunnion Jade/Jade X und könnte mir die folgende Länge abmessen?
> Geht um das Dämpfergehäuse.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1466675
> ...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (11. Mai 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nen General überholten dämpfer gekauft. Kolbenstange ist schwarz, 14mm. Sieht also aus wie technisch 2022 und Rest vom Vorgänger.
> Oder?Anhang anzeigen 1475974


Der aktuelle hat weniger grüne Teile. Kolbenstange ist aber bei deinem auch die Aktuelle. Und beim Aktuellen ist der max. Druck in Piggy nicht mehr 200 sondern 180 Psi


----------



## Homer4 (11. Mai 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> HAAAAAALT Stop, bitte danke:


Mache ich. Bin aber gerade baden. Sind 30 Grad


----------



## Homer4 (11. Mai 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Der aktuelle hat weniger grüne Teile. Kolbenstange ist aber bei deinem auch die Aktuelle. Und beim Aktuellen ist der max. Druck in Piggy nicht mehr 200 sondern 180 Psi
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1475979
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1475980


Dann kann ich meinen ja behalten. Laut Jesse von dvo Neuseeland gleitet die neue Kolbenstange nochmal sanfter durch die Dichtung.

Egal. Grün entlacken muss ich wieder, ob das jetzt 5 oder 6 Teile drin sind, Wurst.


----------



## Homer4 (11. Mai 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> HAAAAAALT Stop, bitte danke:


94mm


----------



## Homer4 (14. Mai 2022)

Bin echt am überlegen, mir doch den ganz neuen Dämpfer zu holen.
Der piggyback Druck im neuen dämpfer würde ja gesenkt, weiß jmd. Welchen Vorteil dass bringt und was das für die restliche Dämpfung bedeutet.
Außerdem hab ich Grad nen 11 Monate altes Video gesehen, wo auch schon die schwarze Kolbenstange gefahren wird.


----------



## Akai (15. Mai 2022)

Vlt gabs schlicht Probleme mit der Bladder-Haltbarkeit und die Druckempfehlungen wurde vorsichtshalber angepasst...? Viele Pumpen sind ja in dem kleinen Bereich alles andere als genau, vlt gabs einfach zu viele Reklas wegen überhöhter Drücke...?

Das die schwarze Kolbenstange technisch der alten überlegen sein soll, halte ich für Marketig-Käse. Das war wohl eine rein optische Entscheidung, wie auch bei fast allen aktuellen Gabeln.
Qualitativ geht ja eigentlich nix über das gute alte champagnerfarbene Harteloxal...


----------



## Homer4 (15. Mai 2022)

Akai schrieb:


> Vlt gabs schlicht Probleme mit der Bladder-Haltbarkeit und die Druckempfehlungen wurde vorsichtshalber angepasst...? Viele Pumpen sind ja in dem kleinen Bereich alles andere als genau, vlt gabs einfach zu viele Reklas wegen überhöhter Drücke...?
> 
> Das die schwarze Kolbenstange technisch der alten überlegen sein soll, halte ich für Marketig-Käse. Das war wohl eine rein optische Entscheidung, wie auch bei fast allen aktuellen Gabeln.
> Qualitativ geht ja eigentlich nix über das gute alte champagnerfarbene Harteloxal...


Ich Frage Mal cosmic Sports. Denn wundern und ärgern tut's mich dann doch, nicht die vermeintliche neueste Technik zu haben bei Neukauf?
Ich berichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akai (15. Mai 2022)

Generalüberholt ist doch kein Neukauf...?

Interessieren tuts mich aber auch, aber solange es keine tiefgreifende Änderung im Compression-Valve gab, wirken die Veränderungen auf mich aber auch komplett uninteressant.


----------



## Homer4 (15. Mai 2022)

Akai schrieb:


> Generalüberholt ist doch kein Neukauf...?
> 
> Interessieren tuts mich aber auch, aber solange es keine tiefgreifende Änderung im Compression-Valve gab, wirken die Veränderungen auf mich aber auch komplett uninteressant.


Habe mir zum Vergleich noch den von BC bestellt. Bei 515€ wurde der gleiche geliefert, was mich hart irritiert. Also außen alles alt, dafür die schwarze Kolbenstange, die es aber auch schon lange gibt.
Dvo wirbt ja selbst mit einem neuen Rebound Design, dem neuen Kolben und den neuen drücken im AGB.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2022)

Kleine Firmen wie DVO werden halt die Änderungen Stück für Stück in die Produktion einfließen lassen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. Mai 2022)

Dann eben bei Probikeshop bestellen, auf dem Bild der Alte, geliefert wird wahrscheinlich der aktuelle. So war es bei mir. Für 300€ konnte ich auch nicht widerstehen.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2022)

Bei mir war bei der Bestellung bei Bike24 auch alles aktuell.


----------



## Homer4 (15. Mai 2022)

Die ham den nicht in 205x65


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (15. Mai 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Die ham den nicht in 205x65


Am besten kurz Mal anrufen






						DVO Jade X Coil Dämpfer Einbaulänge: 205x65 mm Trunnion | GO CYCLE
					

DVO Jade X Coil Dämpfer Einbaulänge: 205x65 mm Trunnion



					www.gocycle.de


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (15. Mai 2022)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> Am besten kurz Mal anrufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum musst du das hier pfostieren 😵. Jetzt muss ich den vielleicht kaufen...


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (15. Mai 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (15. Mai 2022)

Ende des Monats


B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> Am besten kurz Mal anrufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erstmal danke schön.
ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, das gc den aller neuesten verkauft für 429.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2022)

Ich hab bei Bike24 für den Preis auch den neuesten bekommen.


----------



## Homer4 (15. Mai 2022)




----------



## B1ackAdd3r (15. Mai 2022)

Der Preis passt schon. Hab im Februar 306€ für den aktuellen bei probikeshop bezahlt.

Aber gocycle ist via Phone gut zu erreichen um Zweifel auszuräumen 👍


----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2022)

Und ist ein super Laden !


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (15. Mai 2022)

Aber ob die den für 306€ verkaufen 🤔😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. Mai 2022)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> Der Preis passt schon. Hab im Februar 306€ für den aktuellen bei probikeshop bezahlt.
> 
> Aber gocycle ist via Phone gut zu erreichen um Zweifel auszuräumen 👍


Jupp, hier genauso. 230x60 für 306€. Hab mir noch den 0mm "Spacer" geholt. Damit er 65mm Hub hat.


----------



## Homer4 (16. Mai 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Habe mir zum Vergleich noch den von BC bestellt. Bei 515€ wurde der gleiche geliefert, was mich hart irritiert. Also außen alles alt, dafür die schwarze Kolbenstange, die es aber auch schon lange gibt.
> Dvo wirbt ja selbst mit einem neuen Rebound Design, dem neuen Kolben und den neuen drücken im AGB.


Cosmic sagt, Pech gehabt und BC direkt Mal Fragen, warum der Alte geliefert wurde. Bei immerhin 515€ schon blöd. Seriennummer sagt auch 2021.
Geht zurück und nervt langsam.

Der neue ist wie gehabt mit geringerem AGB Druck etc.


----------



## Makke (16. Mai 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> " ...  Seriennummer sagt auch 2021. ... "


Servus, woran erkennt man das ... habe mir auch gerade einen bestellt ... bei BC (429,-)


----------



## Homer4 (16. Mai 2022)

Makke schrieb:


> Servus, woran erkennt man das ... habe mir auch gerade einen bestellt ... bei BC (429,-)


Keine Ahnung. Aber in meiner Anfrage an cosmic habe ich die Seriennummer angegeben, und cosmic hat mir das gesagt anhand der Nummer


----------



## Homer4 (24. Mai 2022)

Ich hab mir schon mal passende Feder bei ext bestellt und zum vergleich die original 17€ feder.


----------



## Makke (24. Mai 2022)

Komme mit der DVO Suspension LS Stahlfeder für Jade Dämpfer 3,0" (550er Härte) auf gut 900gr für den gesamten Dämpfer.
Ein X-Fusion H§C kommt mit Feder auf 790gr ...


----------



## Homer4 (24. Mai 2022)

Biste den h3c schon gefahren?


----------



## Makke (24. Mai 2022)

Ja, der war bis vor ein paar Tagen noch verbaut.
Ist ein interessanter Dämpfer mit guter Performance. Und recht leicht.


----------



## Homer4 (24. Mai 2022)

Und hast du aus Neugier zu dvo gewechselt?


----------



## Makke (25. Mai 2022)

Im Grunde ja, ich probiere gerne mal rum, konnte nur den DVO noch nicht testen ... hoffe, dass ich das heute mal schaffe.
Der H3C ist für den Preis ein super Dämpfer, der DVO ist jetzt ein Test. mal sehen, wie er sich im Vergleich schlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. Mai 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir schon mal passende Feder bei ext bestellt und zum vergleich die original 17€ feder.Anhang anzeigen 1484397Anhang anzeigen 1484398


Passt die problemlos in der Länge und vom Durchmesser beim Jade X?


----------



## Homer4 (25. Mai 2022)

Ext? Weiß ich nicht, da der Dämpfer noch nicht da ist. Aber ich gehe davon aus, da ich schnurtec angeschrieben habe, mit der Bitte um passende Federn zum Jade X ... Ich hab zwei zum Testen auf Kaution, 400 und 375.


----------



## Homer4 (4. Juni 2022)

Ich will eine Ext Feder im Jade X fahren, die allerdings wesentlich zu kurz ist.
Weiß jmd. welchen 25mm pom/spacer ich verwenden kann. Denn den von dvo finde ich nirgends einzeln, außer im Paket mit ihrer ls Feder.
Oder DIY Lösung?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (5. Juni 2022)

Iconx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe mir einen Jade X gekauft. Bin eigentlich ziemlich angetan von dem Ding, aber auch verunsichert wegen folgenden Dingen:
> 
> 
> 2. Wenn ich über ca. 140 psi in den Bladder packe, dann sinkt der Luftdruck auf der Anzeige der Dämpferpumpe langsam ab. Unter 140 psi habe ich das nicht. Getestet habe ich das mit 4 Dämpferpumpen - ist das vielleicht eine Eigenheit des Bladders?


Habe das gleiche Problem nur das der Druck bis auf 100psi sinkt. Hast du schon eine Lösung? Oder einfach bis gewünschten Luftdruck pumpen und dann abschrauen? Wäre aber schon bescheuert


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (6. Juni 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> wohl nicht…
> 
> mach den blader mal auf und schau dir alles mal an. ohne druck sollte meiner meinung nach das ganze aluteil mit dem ventil nach innen (zum blader) gedrückt werden können, mit druck wird es nach aussen gedrückt in den sprengring rein, dieser dient als anschlag. abgedichtet eird wohl zwischen blader/alu (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, schon zu lange her dass ich meinen offen hatte).


Hab ich jetzt mal getestet. Konnte ich nicht reindrücken. Dann mal Druck abgelassen da konnte ich reindrücken. Weiss nicht ob mans schaft bei 100psi das Aluteil reinzudrücken.


----------



## baumannma (6. Juni 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt mal getestet. Konnte ich nicht reindrücken. Dann mal Druck abgelassen da konnte ich reindrücken. Weiss nicht ob mans schaft bei 100psi das Aluteil reinzudrücken.


mach mal den deckel auf wenn du druck abgelassen hast im blader. siehe explosionszeichnung






						Jade | DVO Suspension Tech Website
					






					tech.dvosuspension.com
				




—> spare parts list 


das eloxierte aluteil mit dem ventil ist mit einem sprengring gesichert, dahinter kommt dann schon der blader. event. findest du da schon was wo undicht ist. ansonsten müsste eigentlich der blader undicht sein und luft abgeben in den dämpfer rein, dann würde ich aber behaupten dass irgendwo öl rauslaufen müsste.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (6. Juni 2022)

Öl seh ich keins, Luft hört man auch nicht entweichen. Ich möchte aber auch nicht ausschliessen das es die Dämpferpumpe ist. Vielleicht harmonieren das DVO Ventil und der Anschluss der Pumpe nicht so gut. Aber normal müsste man das schon merken beim Fahren das zuwenig Luft im Bladder ist?


----------



## baumannma (6. Juni 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Öl seh ich keins, Luft hört man auch nicht entweichen. Ich möchte aber auch nicht ausschliessen das es die Dämpferpumpe ist. Vielleicht harmonieren das DVO Ventil und der Anschluss der Pumpe nicht so gut. Aber normal müsste man das schon merken beim Fahren das zuwenig Luft im Bladder ist?


1. sorry, mit dem spreizring event. mist erzählt gem. service anleitung dvo, anscheindend ist die aluabdeckung geschraubt fixiert mit einer hülse https://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/jade_damper_v4.pdf bin zwar ziemlich sicher dass es bei mir mit einem spreizring ist..

2. bin nicht sicher ob dies so stark spürbar ist

3. pumpenproblem kenne ich, dachte nach 8 jahren analog dämpferpumpe kauf ich eine digitale rockshox, komme damit nicht klar! weg/auf und 30psi mehr oder weniger als vorher auf der anzeige!


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (6. Juni 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> 1. sorry, mit dem spreizring event. mist erzählt gem. service anleitung dvo, anscheindend ist die aluabdeckung geschraubt fixiert mit einer hülse https://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/jade_damper_v4.pdf bin zwar ziemlich sicher dass es bei mir mit einem spreizring ist..


Nimm doch lieber die Anleitung für den Jade X  


			https://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/Jade-X-Full-Service-Guide2.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumannma (6. Juni 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Nimm doch lieber die Anleitung für den Jade X
> 
> 
> https://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/Jade-X-Full-Service-Guide2.pdf


Ah sehr schön 🙈, so passt deutlich besser zusammen mit den erinnerungen aus der werkstatt 😂


----------



## Fekl (9. Juni 2022)

Sagt mal hat jemand Informationen dazu, ob der Dämpfer auf Dauer Schaden nehmen kann, wenn  ich im gelockten Modus in den Trail fahre und es krachen lasse? Passiert leider schon ab und zu mal...


----------



## Simon Katsch (9. Juni 2022)

Fekl schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat jemand Informationen dazu, ob der Dämpfer auf Dauer Schaden nehmen kann, wenn  ich im gelockten Modus in den Trail fahre und es krachen lasse? Passiert leider schon ab und zu mal...


Wenn du im gelockten,also komplett zu in den Trail fährst, hältst du freiwillig an um ihn zu öffnen, weil der Hinterbau einfach genau gar nicht mehr federt


----------



## Fekl (9. Juni 2022)

Nope, absolut nicht. Kommt natürlich auf den Trail an. Ist mir schon häufiger passiert, sonst würde ich nicht fragen. Der macht dann schon irgendwie auf und bügelt auch bei entsprechendem Druck von oben. Doof wäre dann eben, wenn dadurch so viel Druck entsteht, dass der Bladder schneller kaputt geht o.Ä..


----------



## Simon Katsch (9. Juni 2022)

Aber du merkst doch wenn du drauf sitzt dass sich das bike wie n hardtail anfühlt…

Is mir jedenfalls noch nie passiert. Pedal Einstellung vielleicht aber nicht gelockt

Somit hab ich damit also keine Erfahrung


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. Juni 2022)

Fekl schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat jemand Informationen dazu, ob der Dämpfer auf Dauer Schaden nehmen kann, wenn  ich im gelockten Modus in den Trail fahre und es krachen lasse? Passiert leider schon ab und zu mal...


Würde jetzt beim Jade X auch behaupten, dass man es sofort merkt ob der Dämpfer offen oder geschlossen ist. Beim Topaz ist die geschlossene Einstellung weit entfernt davon, ein Lockout zu sein und selbst da spürt man es. Beim Fox X2 ist es eine andere Nummer, der Dämpfer ist da relativ weich in geschlossener Einstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (9. Juni 2022)

Leute, ich besitze den Dämpfer und fahre ihn in einem realen Rad auf realen Trails, ihr könnt mir das also gern glauben. 😃 Wir heben nur 70hm und dementsprechend knallt man oft direkt vom Uphill in die Abfahrt rein. Da es auch zu Beginn nicht sehr wurzelig ist und man dann mit viel Druck um Kurven fetzt oder kleine Sprünge nimmt, fällt es teilweise erst später oder sogar erst nach der einminütigen Abfahrt auf. Daher die Frage, ob jemand abschätzen kann, ob das dem Dämpfer auf Dauer schaden könnte. Passiert halt ab und zu, natürlich nicht am laufenden Band! Ich wundere mich manchmal, wieso das Rad so gut vorwärts geht (wie mein HT!) und checke dann - Lockout war noch drin! Bei den größeren Schlägen macht er dann halt trotzdem auf.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. Juni 2022)

Fekl schrieb:


> Leute, ich besitze den Dämpfer und fahre ihn in einem realen Rad auf realen Trails, ihr könnt mir das also gern glauben. 😃 Wir heben nur 70hm und dementsprechend knallt man oft direkt vom Uphill in die Abfahrt rein. Da es auch zu Beginn nicht sehr wurzelig ist und man dann mit viel Druck um Kurven fetzt oder kleine Sprünge nimmt, fällt es teilweise erst später oder sogar erst nach der einminütigen Abfahrt auf. Daher die Frage, ob jemand abschätzen kann, ob das dem Dämpfer auf Dauer schaden könnte. Passiert halt ab und zu, natürlich nicht am laufenden Band! Ich wundere mich manchmal, wieso das Rad so gut vorwärts geht (wie mein HT!) und checke dann - Lockout war noch drin! Bei den größeren Schlägen macht er dann halt trotzdem auf.


War "Mailanfrage an DVO schon?" Das wäre doch eine Idee.


----------



## aibeekey (10. Juni 2022)

Wenn das Teil das nicht überlebt, wäre es meiner Meinung nach eine Fehlkonstruktion. Da muss es schon eine Art blowoff geben.
Wenn man nicht im locked Mode fahren darf, sollte/muss das auch im Manual stehen.


----------



## pib (10. Juni 2022)

Warum betätigt man überhaupt den lockout für 70hm


----------



## Fekl (10. Juni 2022)

Weil du dann wie auf einem HT hochballern kannst?! Wozu hat man denn sonst den ganzen fancy Scheiß am Rad? Im Prinzip bräuchte ich hier garkein Fully.  Alles klar, ich mache mich mal schlau. Denke aber auch, dass das Teil ja am HS Shimstack aufmacht und das dann quasi ein Blowoff-Ventil darstellt. Ich frage halt nur, weil mir direkt nach einigen Wochen der Bladder kaputt gegangen ist und ich doch sehr verwundert war. Das einzige was meine Schuld hätte sein können, war ab und zu aus Versehen mal gelockt in den Trail zu fahren. Ich hoffe einfach, dass der Bladder jetzt den Sommer nicht wieder kaputt geht.


----------



## ma1208 (10. Juni 2022)

Sollte dem Dämpfer in der Tat nicht sonderlich schaden. Wenn du das sehr oft machst hätte ich eher Sorgen um deinen Rahmen, der ist dafür nicht zwingend ausgelegt. Obwohl... bei 70hm? Scheiß drauf.


----------



## snaeggels (13. Juni 2022)

Nachdem ich jetzt die ersten 10 Seiten dieses Threads durchgelesen habe, um mich in die Thematik einzulesen, habe ich noch ein paar spezifische Fragen mit der Hoffnung, dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann 

Ich würde gerne den Jade X bei meinem Propain Tyee (2020) statt meinem jetzigen RockShox Super Deluxe Select+ Air verbauen. Einbaumaße sind 210 / 55.

Hat hier jemand zufällig an einem Tyee schon den Umbau vorgenommen und kann mir sagen ob die Standardbuchsen passen oder ob ich neue bestellen muss nach dem ausbauen und messen?

Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine Feder für diese Einbaumaße empfehlen die einfach passt? Die normalen DVO (nicht LS) scheinen ja zu groß zu sein und müssen vorgespannt werden (wie fixiere ich die im gespannten Zustand?). Wiederum andere müssen mit Spacer verbaut werden, den es aber nicht einzeln zu kaufen gibt offensichtlich. Aus dem Thread raus habe ich jetzt mal diese rauskristallisiert:









						RockShox Stahlfeder für metrische Dämpfer, 134 mm (47,5 - 55 mm)
					

Stahlfeder für die metrischen RockShox Dämpfer. Technische Daten:Hub:47,5 - 55 mmEinbaulänge:134 mmKompatibilität:RockShox Dämpfer, metrischHerstellernummern:350 lbs:00.4118.200.000400 lbs:00.4118.200.001450 lbs:00.4118.200.002500 lbs:00.4118.200.003




					www.bike-components.de
				




Gibts noch weitere die ohne Spacer oder vorspannen auskommen? Verfügbarkeit von den Rockshox bei den 500er ehr mau.


Tut mir leid, falls die Frage mit dem Tyee noch auf den fehlenden 8 Seiten aufgetaucht ist, aber mein Kopf dröhnt von den ganzen Maßen und Rechnungen


----------



## goldencore (13. Juni 2022)

Der Dämpfer funktioniert mit den Buchsen, ich musste nur die Gleitlager tauschen, da die am Jade X so einen komischen Rand hatten (und ich eh die Dinger vom Huber einbauen wollte).
Die Rockshox-Feder passt, allerdings ist sie minimal zu breit im Durchmesser und lässt sich deshalb wenige Millimeter bewegen, was ich aber für unkritisch halte, da sie eigentlich nirgends dran kommen kann.
Von DVO passen die 2.25 Federn auch. Die sind recht kurz, aber der Federteller greift noch auf den Windungen. Ich hatte bei DVO nachgefragt und dafür das ok bekommen.
Ich habe übrigens tatsächlich genau noch diese Feder als 500er, wenn du sie haben willst. Ich bin auf 550 gegangen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. Juni 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer funktioniert mit den Buchsen, ich musste nur die Gleitlager tauschen, da die am Jade X so einen komischen Rand hatten (und ich eh die Dinger vom Huber einbauen wollte).
> Die Rockshox-Feder passt, allerdings ist sie minimal zu breit im Durchmesser und lässt sich deshalb wenige Millimeter bewegen, was ich aber für unkritisch halte, da sie eigentlich nirgends dran kommen kann.
> Von DVO passen die 2.25 Federn auch. Die sind recht kurz, aber der Federteller greift noch auf den Windungen. Ich hatte bei DVO nachgefragt und dafür das ok bekommen.
> Ich habe übrigens tatsächlich genau noch diese Feder als 500er, wenn du sie haben willst. Ich bin auf 550 gegangen.


Was ist an dem Rand der DVO Buchsen komisch? Die passen doch wie alle anderen auch. Fahr den Topaz aktuell im Ekano, funktioniert wunderbar. 






Die Buchsen von RS funktionieren zwar im Jade X, im Tyee/Spindrift/Hugene/Rage würde ich allerdings die DVO oder ähnliche Buchsen verwenden, da der Propain Hinterbau damit um einiges besser anspricht.
@snaeggels


----------



## goldencore (13. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte die schon vorhandenen Huber-Buchesen verbaut und da hat dieser Rand, der außerhalb des Auges am Gleitlager ist, nicht gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snaeggels (14. Juni 2022)

Danke euch beiden für die Antworten, die haben mir schon mal stark weitergeholfen.

Habe mich jetzt separat nochmals über die RS Buchsen informiert und werde wohl definitv neue verbauen und die alten im RS lassen.

Bin aktuell bei den original DVO Buchsen, da der Huber shop ja anscheinend geschlossen ist. 

@Joehigashi80 Du hast die ja verbaut am Pro10 Hinterbau. Weißt du zufällig noch die Maße?

@goldencore Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du die 2.25 Feder von DVO verbaut und die passt. Darf ich fragen mit wie viel Kg du unterwegs bist, dass du dann doch von 500 auf 550 hochgegangen bist? Bin mir da auch noch unsicher.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (14. Juni 2022)

snaeggels schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden für die Antworten, die haben mir schon mal stark weitergeholfen.
> 
> Habe mich jetzt separat nochmals über die RS Buchsen informiert und werde wohl definitv neue verbauen und die alten im RS lassen.
> 
> ...


Ich hab die an Ekano verbaut. Die Maße sind anders als beim Tyee. Schau am besten bei PP auf der Webseite.


----------



## goldencore (14. Juni 2022)

Maße sind 8x35 und 8x30.
Ja, die 2.25 Feder ist kurz, aber passt auch ohne Spacer.
Ich wiege knapp 80kg ohne alles. 500er ging auch, war aber schon recht soft. Der Unterschied ist aber auch nicht sooo riesig.


----------



## HabeDEhre (14. Juni 2022)

500er feder bei 82kg nackig. Ziemlich genau 30%sag im Last Glen


----------



## snaeggels (14. Juni 2022)

@goldencore 
Alles klar danke 
Hab in der Zwischenzeit dann auch rausgefunden, dass die Maße ja auf der PP-Website stehen. Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können 

Natürlich gibt's die auf den Websites wo ich schon einen Account habe nicht in 35mm 🙃 Wundert mich das die bei BC 20 Viaranten anbieten, 35mm aber nicht dabei ist. Naja bei probikeshop gibts die in 35,2mm, das sollte passen.

Gleitlager nehme ich dann einfach von IGUS und dann sollte ich ja alles zusammen haben .

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## goldencore (14. Juni 2022)

Wie gesagt: Eine 500er Feder hätte ich abzugeben.


----------



## Homer4 (18. Juni 2022)

Passt


----------



## NicoGldn (19. Juni 2022)

Hat noch jemand eine 'normale' 450 x 2.5 Feder übrig die abzugeben ist? 
Habe in den bekannten Onlineshops nichts verfügbares gefunden.


----------



## Simon Katsch (19. Juni 2022)

NicoGldn schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand eine 'normale' 450 x 2.5 Feder übrig die abzugeben ist?
> Habe in den bekannten Onlineshops nichts verfügbares gefunden.





			https://www.bike24.de/p1213176.html?searchTerm=Valt+&source=SBP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=CCR312993&queryId=d61c007664bb93f2b2d5046b5ea66e19&userToken=anonymized&sku=754935
		


Geht auch, musst nur wegen Länge und Gewicht schauen. @MDuvall kann ein Lied davon singen😅🙈.Aber Feder ist günstig und funzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDuvall (22. Juni 2022)

Iconx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe mir einen Jade X gekauft. Bin eigentlich ziemlich angetan von dem Ding, aber auch verunsichert wegen folgenden Dingen:
> 
> 1. Wenn ich den Bladder aufpumpe, bspw. Auf 180 psi, Pumpe auf und absetze komme ich beim nächsten Aufsetzen nur noch auf 140-150 psi. Kenne das Phänomen, aber eher um die 5-10 psi herum bei anderen Dämpfern (luftdämpfern, die entsprechend eine deutlich größere luftkammer haben, die das erklären könnte).
> ...



Mit dem Druckverlust nach dem aufpumpen und anschließend nochmal aufschrauben zum checken kann ich bestätigen. Ich hatte mich an Cosmic gewandt und die Auskunft bekommen:

"Viele Pumpen haben kein Zwischenventil um den Grunddruck der Pumpe vor dem Abschrauben zu entlassen. Wenn das bei den drei benutzten Pumpen auch der Fall sein sollte bleibt jedes Mal das Dämpferventil kurz geöffnet beim entfernen der Pumpe und es entweicht wieder etwas Druck bevor das Ventil endgültig schließen kann. Hier würde ich Dir Preis-/Leistungstechnisch die Beto Dämpferpumpe Art. Nr.: 1803-26 empfehlen."

Bin leider noch nicht zum bestellen und ausprobieren gekommen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Juni 2022)

MDuvall schrieb:


> "Viele Pumpen haben kein Zwischenventil um den Grunddruck der Pumpe vor dem Abschrauben zu entlassen. Wenn das bei den drei benutzten Pumpen auch der Fall sein sollte bleibt jedes Mal das Dämpferventil kurz geöffnet beim entfernen der Pumpe und es entweicht wieder etwas Druck bevor das Ventil endgültig schließen kann.











						Mythen-Check: Entweicht wirklich Luft, wenn man seine Dämpferpumpe entfernt?
					

Verliert eure Federgabel Luft, wenn ihr eine Dämpferpumpe von der Luftkammer eines Federelements abtrennt? Viele Leute glauben das. Es ist Zeit, mit einigen Mythen aufzuräumen. Wir alle haben das schon einmal erlebt: Man pumpt und pumpt, 186, 187, 188, 189, 190… Nachdem wir den gewünschten Druck...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Juni 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Mythen-Check: Entweicht wirklich Luft, wenn man seine Dämpferpumpe entfernt?
> 
> 
> Verliert eure Federgabel Luft, wenn ihr eine Dämpferpumpe von der Luftkammer eines Federelements abtrennt? Viele Leute glauben das. Es ist Zeit, mit einigen Mythen aufzuräumen. Wir alle haben das schon einmal erlebt: Man pumpt und pumpt, 186, 187, 188, 189, 190… Nachdem wir den gewünschten Druck...
> ...


DVO selbst sagt: Aufpumpen auf den gewünschten Wert und Pumpe abmachen. Die Luft die entweicht, ist der Rest aus dem Schlauch. Beim erneuten aufschrauben, entweicht Luft in den Schlauch und der Wert sinkt. Liegt beim Piggy vermutlich am sehr hohen Druck.


----------



## MDuvall (22. Juni 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> DVO selbst sagt: Aufpumpen auf den gewünschten Wert und Pumpe abmachen. Die Luft die entweicht, ist der Rest aus dem Schlauch. Beim erneuten aufschrauben, entweicht Luft in den Schlauch und der Wert sinkt. Liegt beim Piggy vermutlich am sehr hohen Druck.



Wo hast Du das von DVO gelesen?

Edit - jetzt hab ich es geschnallt:


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Juni 2022)

MDuvall schrieb:


> Wo hast Du das von DVO gelesen?
> 
> Edit - jetzt hab ich es geschnallt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1503555


Hab den Hinweis auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden, sonst hätte ich den angehängt. Sorry. Hat mich nämlich beim Topaz schon gewundert gehabt und dann hab ich den Hinweis gesehen damals.


----------



## MDuvall (22. Juni 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Hab den Hinweis auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden, sonst hätte ich den angehängt. Sorry. Hat mich nämlich beim Topaz schon gewundert gehabt und dann hab ich den Hinweis gesehen damals.


Danke trotzdem, bin wieder ein bisschen schlauer 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (26. Juni 2022)

Ich habe heute meinen frisch von Cosmic geserviceden Jade X getestet und das Ding geht wieder prächtig. Ich habe mal geschaut wie viel Luft ich beim Anschluss der Pumpe verliere - sind bei mir 40 Psi, wenn 160 Psi drin waren. Ist reproduzierbar und somit kann man auch beim Wiederanstecken gucken, ob der Luft verloren hat, wenn man die gleiche Pumpe benutzt! Zugstufe habe ich von geschlossen aus 7 Klicks aufgedreht bei 475er Feder - da ist also noch genug Spielraum. Mal sehen ob der Bladder jetzt den Sommer durchhält.


----------



## L3m0n (27. Juni 2022)

orudne schrieb:


> ... Heute angekommen!
> 
> Typisch DVO ist die Verarbeitung tadellos!
> Die matt schwarze Feder kommt gut!
> ...


War der Spacer beim Dämpfer dabei?

Und was für Federn passen jetzt eigentlich in nen Jade X (230x60) rein?
Müsste nicht auch eine Fox SLS Feder mit 2,65 passen wenn eine 2,5 und 2,75 Feder von DVO selbst passt? :S


----------



## ma1208 (27. Juni 2022)

Der Spacer ist nicht beim Dämpfer dabei, sondern nur bei den LS-Federn. Bei den Standard-Federn auch keiner. Bei ausreichendem Hub brauchst du aber meist gar keinen Spacer, das Gewinde ist sehr lang. 
Der Erinnerung nach passt die FOX nicht, da der Innenduchmesser zu klein ist. Stand aber irgendwo ein paar Seiten vorher, musst du mal suchen. Der Hub passt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## L3m0n (27. Juni 2022)

Okay danke.
Ob der Spacer beim Dämpfer oder Feder dabei ist, ist am ende egal, so lange er am ende da ist, alles gut 









						RockShox Stahlfeder für metrische Dämpfer, 151 mm (57,5 - 65 mm)
					

Stahlfeder für die metrischen RockShox Dämpfer. Technische Daten:Hub:57,5 - 65 mmEinbaulänge:151 mmKompatibilität:RockShox Dämpfer, metrischHerstellernummern:300 lbs:00.4118.200.007350 lbs:00.4118.200.008400 lbs:00.4118.200.009450 lbs:00.4118.200.010




					www.bike-components.de
				



Würde die passen? Wollte eigentlich vorher mit ner günstigen Feder testen, bevor ich dann ne LS Feder hole.


----------



## ma1208 (27. Juni 2022)

Warum dann nicht die Standard DVO Feder? Die ist doch meist sogar günstiger als die Rockshox. Aber ja, die Rockshox müsste passen. Innendurchmesser der Erinnerung nach etwas zu groß, aber geht.


----------



## L3m0n (27. Juni 2022)

Ist günstiger, aber da noch nicht die richtige gefunden!
Oder passt ne 2,25? 
Ich bin bei diesem ganzen Zahlen Wirrwarr komplett verloren


----------



## MDuvall (27. Juni 2022)

L3m0n schrieb:


> Ich bin bei diesem ganzen Zahlen Wirrwarr komplett verloren



Hier gibt es eine Übersicht welche Federn von DVO zu welchem Dämpfer passen. Evtl. hilft das bei der Orientierung bei anderen Herstellern weiter?

https://dvosuspension.com/2020/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/springfitchart2021-scaled.jpg


----------



## ma1208 (27. Juni 2022)

Die Angabe ist der Hub in Zoll/Inch. 2,25" x 2,54 mm sind 57 mm. Passt also nicht, wenn du 60 mm Hub brauchst.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2022)

Nochmal eine Verständnis-Frage:
wenn ich einen 230x65 Jade X habe, kann ich den Hub mit einem anderen Federteller auf 62.5 ändern, oder ?


----------



## Homer4 (1. Juli 2022)

Ja. Mache ich auch gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2022)

Ah, super. Kannst du mir dann sagen, welchen Teller ich dann brauche ?
Von der Dicke her.


----------



## Homer4 (1. Juli 2022)

Den 2,5mm Teller. So wird der Hub um 2,5mm reduziert.
Gibt's auch bei gocycle lagernd. Hab gerade geschaut


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2022)

Super, danke !


----------



## Homer4 (1. Juli 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Super, danke !


Oder habe ich mich vertan? Frag lieber nochmal Jörg. 
Ich muss nochmal kurz grübeln


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2022)

Wenn’s soweit ist, melde ich mich bei Gocycle, hast recht.


----------



## Simon Katsch (1. Juli 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Oder habe ich mich vertan? Frag lieber nochmal Jörg.
> Ich muss nochmal kurz grübeln


Stimmt schon


----------



## Homer4 (1. Juli 2022)

Und wenn ich 205x60 habe und auf 205x62,5 vergrößern will


----------



## Simon Katsch (1. Juli 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich 205x60 habe und auf 205x62,5 vergrößern will


2,5 weniger 😂


----------



## Simon Katsch (1. Juli 2022)

Bei nem 65er Hub hast du 0mm Teller, bei 62,5 nen 2,5er und bei nem 60er nen 5er

Kommt immer drauf an was dein starthub is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (1. Juli 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich 205x60 habe und auf 205x62,5 vergrößern will


Du wirst bestimmt nen 5er Teller haben,also brauchst nen 2,5er


----------



## Homer4 (1. Juli 2022)

0mm listet gocycle zb nicht. Nur 2,5/5/7,5. Laut Dvo YT Kanal gibt's 4 teller


----------



## Homer4 (1. Juli 2022)

Ich prüfe am Montag keine Bestellung und was verbaut ist


----------



## Simon Katsch (1. Juli 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> 0mm listet gocycle zb nicht. Nur 2,5/5/7,5. Laut Dvo YT Kanal gibt's 4 teller



Den 4er brauchst vielleicht von 254 auf 250mm


Homer4 schrieb:


> 0mm listet gocycle zb nicht. Nur 2,5/5/7,5. Laut Dvo YT Kanal gibt's 4 teller









						DVO Federclip Für Jade/Jade X Schock, Grün | Bikeinn
					

Kaufen Sie DVO Federclip Für Jade/Jade X Schock  - Grün, Gummibänder von  zum besten Preis für nur 26.99 € in Bikeinn | Schnelle Lieferung




					www.tradeinn.com
				




Also 0er gibt’s jedenfalls


----------



## L3m0n (1. Juli 2022)

Hab vorhin einen 230x65 bestellt, kann dir gerne sagen, wenn er da ist, welcher Teller dabei ist (was ja der 0er ein müsste)


----------



## Joehigashi80 (1. Juli 2022)

L3m0n schrieb:


> Hab vorhin einen 230x65 bestellt, kann dir gerne sagen, wenn er da ist, welcher Teller dabei ist (was ja der 0er ein müsste)


Meiner hatte im Auslieferzustand 230x60 Teller hat 5 mm. Hab mir den 0er dazu gekauft, jetzt hab ich 65mm Hub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (4. Juli 2022)

Edit wegen @Joehigashi80 danke
Also ich hab alles richtig gemacht. Verbaut war der 205x60. Gekauft habe ich bei deporvillage den 2,5mm Teller.
Dieser ist halt 2,5mm tief, der Andere baut 5mm hoch, um die 60mm hub zu realisieren. somit habe ich jetzt 205x62,5 wie benötigt.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (4. Juli 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Also ich hab alles richtig gemacht. Verbaut war der 205x65. Gekauft habe ich bei deporvillage den 2,5mm Teller.
> Dieser ist halt 2,5mm tief, der Andere baut 5mm hoch, um die 65mm hub zu realisieren. somit habe ich jetzt 205x62,5 wie benötigt.


Der Teller für 65 mm Hub ist exakt 0mm hoch.  Mit dem 5 mm Teller hat man 60 mm Hub. Und mit dem 2,5 hat man 62,5mm.

Die Höhe des Tellers begrenzt den Gesamthub von 65 mm um das jeweilig gewählte Maß.


----------



## Homer4 (4. Juli 2022)

stimmt und angepasst


----------



## loam (7. Juli 2022)

Moin,
stimmt das, dass ne Fox SLS Feder auf den Jade Dämpfer passt?
Hat der auch 12,7mm Lager eigtl. ganz normal? Also wenn ich Huber Gleitlager wieder reinmachen will.

Den gibts grade für 280 ! €. Dat is ja garnix. Mir gefällt nur das grün irgendwie nicht. Aber im DH evtl. noch zu verschmerzen. 😜


----------



## snaeggels (8. Juli 2022)

also mein Jade X ist heute endlich angekommen und ich habe diesen gleich angebaut.
Das einzige was mich ein wenig verwundert ist das er in der mittleren Hebelstufe doch gut laut ist. In der offenen Stufe ist er „normal“ bis leise. Habe jetzt schon einige Male im Forum gelesen das eine gewisse Lautstärke normal wäre, andere sagen ihre sind komplett leise.

Hab mal ein kleines Video mit Ton gemacht, kann mich jemand beruhigen und sagen das das normal ist 😅🥲

Edit:
Anfang vom Video ist die mittlere Hebelstufe, Ende ist die offene.


----------



## Flaminski (9. Juli 2022)

snaeggels schrieb:


> also mein Jade X ist heute endlich angekommen und ich habe diesen gleich angebaut.
> Das einzige was mich ein wenig verwundert ist das er in der mittleren Hebelstufe doch gut laut ist. In der offenen Stufe ist er „normal“ bis leise. Habe jetzt schon einige Male im Forum gelesen das eine gewisse Lautstärke normal wäre, andere sagen ihre sind komplett leise.
> 
> Hab mal ein kleines Video mit Ton gemacht, kann mich jemand beruhigen und sagen das das normal ist 😅🥲
> ...


Meiner klingt sehr ähnlich. Ich denke, das ist normal.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. Juli 2022)

snaeggels schrieb:


> also mein Jade X ist heute endlich angekommen und ich habe diesen gleich angebaut.
> Das einzige was mich ein wenig verwundert ist das er in der mittleren Hebelstufe doch gut laut ist. In der offenen Stufe ist er „normal“ bis leise. Habe jetzt schon einige Male im Forum gelesen das eine gewisse Lautstärke normal wäre, andere sagen ihre sind komplett leise.
> 
> Hab mal ein kleines Video mit Ton gemacht, kann mich jemand beruhigen und sagen das das normal ist 😅🥲
> ...


Klingt genau wie meiner. Im mittleren schlürft er mehr, weil die Druckstufe ja "geschlossener" ist.


----------



## ma1208 (9. Juli 2022)

Ist bei mir in der Mitte auch laut. Ist normal.


----------



## snaeggels (9. Juli 2022)

Puh, vielen dank, da bin ich sehr beruhigt. 

Dachte schon ich hab den ganzen Stress jetzt mit Neuen bestellen, den Defekten zurückschicken und für die Zwischenzeit den Alten wieder einbauen 🙃


----------



## Seppl- (12. Juli 2022)

Hey, vll hat einer der hier anwesenden einen Tip wo ich für meinen Jade X 210x55 eine 650er Feder herbekomme.

Hab derzeit eine 600x2.25 aber könnte noch was gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (12. Juli 2022)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hey, vll hat einer der hier anwesenden einen Tip wo ich für meinen Jade X 210x55 eine 650er Feder herbekomme.
> 
> Hab derzeit eine 600x2.25 aber könnte noch was gebrauchen


Hier vielleicht??






						Suchergebnisse
					






					www.tnc-hamburg.com


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juli 2022)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hey, vll hat einer der hier anwesenden einen Tip wo ich für meinen Jade X 210x55 eine 650er Feder herbekomme.
> 
> Hab derzeit eine 600x2.25 aber könnte noch was gebrauchen



Gocycle ?


----------



## Homer4 (12. Juli 2022)

Nukeproof?


----------



## Seppl- (12. Juli 2022)

Hach, ich erhoffte mir einen Link zur Feder die passt


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juli 2022)

DVO Lightsteel Feder, für Jade X Dämpfer, verschiedene Ausführungen > | GO CYCLE
					

DVO Lightsteel Feder, für Jade X Dämpfer, verschiedene Ausführungen >



					www.gocycle.de


----------



## Simon Katsch (12. Juli 2022)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hach, ich erhoffte mir einen Link zur Feder die passt


Versteh ich nicht






						Cane Creek Valt Daempferfeder lightweight 650 lbs 2.25 inch / 57 mm Hub - TNC-Hamburg
					

Cane Creek Valt Daempferfeder lightweight 650 lbs 2.25 inch / 57 mm Hub: Daempferfeder Cane Creek Valt Die leichte Valt Stahlfeder fuer Cane Creek Double Barrel Federbeine. Die Cane Creek Daempfer benoetigen die passende Feder, abgestimmt auf Ihr Fahrergewicht und Ihr Bike. Diese Federn sind...




					www.tnc-hamburg.com
				





Lieferzeit ist wiederum die andere Sache🤣

Edit



			https://www.bike24.de/p1213161.html?sku=1097358


----------



## loam (26. Juli 2022)

Hat jemand zufällig Huber Gleitlager im Jade/Jade X verbaut und weiß noch welche hier i.d.R. passen?
Hab hier nämlich noch einige rumfliegen.

Die sind ja immer "V--" usw. gekennzeichnet zb.
Dann kann ich mal nachschauen...


----------



## Simon Katsch (26. Juli 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig Huber Gleitlager im Jade/Jade X verbaut und weiß noch welche hier i.d.R. passen?
> Hab hier nämlich noch einige rumfliegen.
> 
> Die sind ja immer "V--" usw. gekennzeichnet zb.
> Dann kann ich mal nachschauen...


Ich habe welche von Huber rumfahren,weiß aber nicht ob die im Jade sind. Muss ich mal schauen nächste Woche wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.
Letztendlich kannst es aber doch testen wie gut oder schlecht die reingehen oder?
Bissl pressen ist gut,nur so „einlegen“ zu dünn, und viel Kraft pressen zu viel


----------



## loam (26. Juli 2022)

Ja, klar kann ich rumprobieren. 😜
Aber evtl. hats ja noch wer im Kopf, das könnte das ganze halt bissl mehr eingrenzen, bevor ich paar ein/-auspresse, bis ich die richtigen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (26. Juli 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Ja, klar kann ich rumprobieren. 😜
> Aber evtl. hats ja noch wer im Kopf, das könnte das ganze halt bissl mehr eingrenzen, bevor ich paar ein/-auspresse, bis ich die richtigen hab.


Ah ok 😅
Wie gesagt, nächste Woche kann ich schauen ob ich die Huber verbaut hab.
Oder jemand anders weiß es 

Edit hat in der Mail von Huber geschaut:
Damals für den RS superdeluxe und passt bei mir auch in Jade


*Hersteller:*
Rock Shox
Gleitlagervariante V-
*Dämpfermodell:*
Super Deluxe


Vielleicht kann das jemand bestätigen


----------



## loam (26. Juli 2022)

Also bei dir V-, okay. Das ist doch schonmal was, da müsste ich noch welche da haben.

Dank dir.


----------



## drumtim85 (2. August 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig Huber Gleitlager im Jade/Jade X verbaut und weiß noch welche hier i.d.R. passen?
> Hab hier nämlich noch einige rumfliegen.
> 
> Die sind ja immer "V--" usw. gekennzeichnet zb.
> Dann kann ich mal nachschauen...


Die originalen von DVO (igus) sind doch super


----------



## Homer4 (2. August 2022)

Und wenn Upgrade, dann Nadellager.


----------



## loam (2. August 2022)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Die originalen von DVO (igus) sind doch super


Ich hab halt noch zig Huber Gleitlager + passende Buchsen hier rumfliegen. Warum sollte ich da extra neue Buchsen kaufen. 

Fahre immer die Huber überall.

Habe aber sowieso überraschend noch nen dhx2 für nen top Kurs neu bekommen. Jade hab ich dann storniert. 🙃


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. August 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Ich hab halt noch zig Huber Gleitlager + passende Buchsen hier rumfliegen. Warum sollte ich da extra neue Buchsen kaufen.
> 
> Fahre immer die Huber überall.
> 
> Habe aber sowieso überraschend noch nen dhx2 für nen top Kurs neu bekommen. Jade hab ich dann storniert. 🙃


Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob der DHX2 wirklich soviel besser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loam (2. August 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob der X2 wirklich soviel besser ist.


Das müsste man mal back2back testen mein Lieber 😉


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. August 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Das müsste man mal back2back testen mein Lieber 😉


Upps, meinte natürlich DHX2. 

Ja das stimmt. Hab leider nur einen X2 zum Vergleich, mit einem anderen Tune, kann es leider nicht direkt vergleichen. Sobald mein neuer Rahmen da ist, wird der Jade X, Topaz und X2 (wenn der Shim passt) gegen getestet.


----------



## san_andreas (2. August 2022)

Was kriegst für einen Rahmen ?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. August 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was kriegst für einen Rahmen ?


Spindrift CF 29 in L.

Denk aber eher, dass da der Jade X drin bleibt und der Topaz entweder im Ekano verbleibt und der X2 bis zum Ende vom Leasing liegen bleibt, je nachdem ob ich das Bike übernehme oder nicht. Keine Lust Geld für das umshimmen zu bezahlen. Ist halt doof wenn Propain für den Dämpfer einen Tune nutzt, der vermutlich bis 75kg funktioniert. Der Topaz funktioniert 1a im Ekano.


----------



## DrDrop (8. August 2022)

Falls jemand einen dvo jade x 210 55 loswerden möchte, ich suche noch einen für mein Tyee 😍


----------



## goldencore (8. August 2022)

Nimm doch den, da ist doch nur ein Spacer drin:





						DVO Jade X Rear Shock Metric | Probikeshop
					

Buy online ➤ DVO Jade X Rear Shock Metric ✚ Free express delivery ✚ Free returns ✚ Guaranteed at the best price




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. August 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Nimm doch den, da ist doch nur ein Spacer drin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht ganz, es wird ein anderer Federteller mit 0 mm benötigt. Beim Jade X wird der Hub über den geändert.


----------



## goldencore (8. August 2022)

Das meinte ich.


----------



## DrDrop (8. August 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Das meinte ich.





Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, es wird ein anderer Federteller mit 0 mm benötigt. Beim Jade X wird der Hub über den geändert.


D.h. ich könnte mir ein 210 x 50/52.5 bestellen und den Federteller wechseln? Hättet ihr da einen Link für den korrekten Teller für 55?

edit: sowas hier? https://www.bikehit.de/de/daempfer/181796-dvo-federclip-jade-jade-x-0mm.html


----------



## aibeekey (8. August 2022)

Falls jemand Bedarf an einer ungenutzen 350 x 2.5 DVO Stahlfeder hat: würde ich gegen Übermittlung eines Versandetiketts verschenken (bin jedoch in AT, Versandkosten bitte selbst ermitteln  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. August 2022)

DrDrop schrieb:


> D.h. ich könnte mir ein 210 x 50/52.5 bestellen und den Federteller wechseln? Hättet ihr da einen Link für den korrekten Teller für 55?
> 
> edit: sowas hier? https://www.bikehit.de/de/daempfer/181796-dvo-federclip-jade-jade-x-0mm.html


Ja exakt den benötigt man um die vollen 55mm Hub zu verwenden.


----------



## sunchild (9. August 2022)

DrDrop schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen dvo jade x 210 55 loswerden möchte, ich suche noch einen für mein Tyee 😍


Ich will keinen loswerden, habe aber den hier gesehen: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/dvo-jade-x-coil-210x55-neuwertig-/2158440018-217-6273


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. August 2022)

sunchild schrieb:


> Ich will keinen loswerden, habe aber den hier gesehen: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/dvo-jade-x-coil-210x55-neuwertig-/2158440018-217-6273


Preis ist ok, für die alte Version würde ich trotzdem keine +300€ bezahlen. Mein aktueller 2022er hat 300€ neu gekostet, war halt vermutlich ein Zufall.


----------



## Homer4 (10. August 2022)

sunchild schrieb:


> Ich will keinen loswerden, habe aber den hier gesehen: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/dvo-jade-x-coil-210x55-neuwertig-/2158440018-217-6273


Der Preis ist lächerlich. Finger weg


----------



## DrDrop (10. August 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Preis ist ok, für die alte Version würde ich trotzdem keine +300€ bezahlen. Mein aktueller 2022er hat 300€ neu gekostet, war halt vermutlich ein Zufall.


was sind denn die Unterschiede zwischen dem Alten und Neuen? Ich schaue schon seit ein paar Wochen und es sieht leider eher schlecht aus


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. August 2022)

DrDrop schrieb:


> was sind denn die Unterschiede zwischen dem Alten und Neuen? Ich schaue schon seit ein paar Wochen und es sieht leider eher schlecht aus


Der neue hat weniger grüne Bauteile und am Bladder ist der maximal Druck mit 180 anstatt 200 Psi angegeben.

Hab meinen bei Probikeshop bestellt, als er 300€ gekostet hat. Auf den Bildern war der alte abgebildet, bekommen hab ich den neuen.


----------



## san_andreas (10. August 2022)

Das Billo-Angebot gibts halt nicht mehr, also was hilfts…


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. August 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das Billo-Angebot gibts halt nicht mehr, also was hilfts…


Einen neuen und aktuellen für ca. 400€ kaufen und den Federteller mit 0mm kaufen, damit man auf 55mm Hub kommt. Gibt es z.B. bei BC.


----------



## NicoGldn (21. August 2022)

Servus zusammen,

mein Jade X macht knackende bzw. schlagende Geräusche. Habe hierzu am Ende den Link zum Video angefügt. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee was die Ursache sein könnte und wie diese behoben werden könnten?

Zur Vorgeschichte:
Jade X im Juni 2022 gekauft, ins Nomad 4 geschraubt und total über das Teil gefreut. Macht echt nochmal ein Unterschied zum originalen RSSD Air und echt Bock.
Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt war während der Fahrt ein Knacken zu hören, welches sich nun durch das fallenlassen des Hinterrades reproduzieren ist. Während der Fahrt leider deutlich hörbar.
Der Tausch zurück auf den Luftdämpfer behebt die Geräusche sofort.
Der Jade ist mit den originalen Buchsen und den vorgegebenen Drehmomenten montiert.

Habe die Geräusche beim Händler reklamiert, dieser hat sich schnell darum gekümmert und zu DVO eingeschickt. Nach ein paar Tagen (deutlich kürzer als die angekündigten 14 Tage) kam ein Paket mit einem Jade X. Auf die Frage ob repariert oder der Dämpfer ausgetauscht wurde habe ich bisher keine Antwort erhalten.
Der Bladder ist ein anderer - Bei dem eingeschickten war hier noch ein grüner Ring um die Abdeckung des Ventils - Das Gewinde für die Feder sah aber nicht neu aus. Weiß also ehrlich gesagt nicht was das für ein Dämpfer ist.
Ist auch egal, das Problem besteht weiterhin.

In dem Video evtl. wahrnehmbar ist, dass sich das Geräusch in Abhängigkeit des Position-Hebels verändert. Im geschlossenen Zustand hört sich das Schlagen für mich dumpfer an, im offenen Modus heller und etwas lauter.

Ich schließe ein Problem am Bike eigentlich aus, da, wie bereits erwähnt, das Geräusch mit dem Ludtdämpfer nicht zu hören ist.

Würde mich freuen wenn hierzu vielleicht jemand etwas sagen kann?
Werde es auch nochmal beim Händler reklamieren..

Link zum Youtube-Video:





Liebe Grüße
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (22. August 2022)

Bei der Bewegung schwer zu sehen,aber kann es sein das du quasi gar keine pre-tension auf der feder hast? Sieht aus, als ob die etwas spiel haben könnte.


----------



## Akai (22. August 2022)

Evt haben sich die Druckstufen- bzw insbesondere die Zugstufeneinheit gelockert und produzieren nun dieses Klappern. Das hätte natürlich bei einem ordentlichem Service auffallen müssen, bei einem reinen Bladder-Tausch aber vlt halt nicht.
Klingt für mich genau danach.
Würde ich definitiv nochmal einschicken. Weitere Benutzung kann längerfristig durchaus zu schweren Schäden am Dämpfer, am Rad und an der eigenen Gesundheit führen.


----------



## aibeekey (22. August 2022)

Akai schrieb:


> Evt haben sich die Druckstufen- bzw insbesondere die Zugstufeneinheit gelockert und produzieren nun dieses Klappern. Das hätte natürlich bei einem ordentlichem Service auffallen müssen, bei einem reinen Bladder-Tausch aber vlt halt nicht.
> Klingt für mich genau danach.
> Würde ich definitiv nochmal einschicken. Weitere Benutzung kann längerfristig durchaus zu schweren Schäden am Dämpfer, am Rad und an der eigenen Gesundheit führen.



Das wäre aber dann unabhängig vom Federweg immer hörbar beim durchfedern/-wippen (also immer wenn das Öl die Richtung an den Ventilen ändern möchte) und nicht nur beim fallenden HR.

Würde auch einmal ein paar Drehungen Vorspannung auf die Feder geben und schauen, ob es damit weg ist.


----------



## NicoGldn (22. August 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Das mit der Vorspannung war auch beim ersten Mal mein erster Gedanke. 
Habe dann beim Einbau auch darauf geachtet dass ich der Feder genug Vorspannung gebe, eben nochmal kontrolliert und auch nochmal weiter gedreht, aber auch das war leider nicht die Lösung.

Habe nun auch vom Händler die Rückmeldung erhalten den Dämpfer nochmal einschicken zu können.


----------



## Akai (22. August 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Das wäre aber dann unabhängig vom Federweg immer hörbar beim durchfedern/-wippen (also immer wenn das Öl die Richtung an den Ventilen ändern möchte) und nicht nur beim fallenden HR.


Nicht unbedingt.


----------



## DrDrop (30. August 2022)

Hab nun auch endlich einen DVO Jade X im Bikemarkt geschossen, und direkt ins Tyee verbaut:

   

Testfahrt geht leider erst morgen früh, aber der Bordsteintest macht definitiv Lust auf mehr <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (31. August 2022)

DrDrop schrieb:


> Hab nun auch endlich einen DVO Jade X im Bikemarkt geschossen, und direkt ins Tyee verbaut:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1542603 Anhang anzeigen 1542604 Anhang anzeigen 1542605 Anhang anzeigen 1542606
> 
> Testfahrt geht leider erst morgen früh, aber der Bordsteintest macht definitiv Lust auf mehr <3


Ist das die SL Feder von NP? Das Gewicht ist top würde ich sagen.


----------



## DrDrop (31. August 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ist das die SL Feder von NP? Das Gewicht ist top würde ich sagen.


jap, ist sie (https://nukeproof.com/products/superlight-enduro-spring?variant=35927406739610)

War auch sehr überrascht, wie leicht die Kombi ist!

Testfahrt hat voll überzeugt, bin echt begeistert!!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (31. August 2022)

DrDrop schrieb:


> jap, ist sie (https://nukeproof.com/products/superlight-enduro-spring?variant=35927406739610)
> 
> War auch sehr überrascht, wie leicht die Kombi ist!
> 
> Testfahrt hat voll überzeugt, bin echt begeistert!!


Da bin ich ja schon auf mein Spindrift mit Jade X und Onyx Gabel gespannt. Die Onyx ist echt sehr geil. Rahmen ist gestern gekommen. Fehlen nur noch die 29er Laufräder.


----------



## DrDrop (31. August 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja schon auf mein Spindrift mit Jade X und Onyx Gabel gespannt. Die Onyx ist echt sehr geil. Rahmen ist gestern gekommen. Fehlen nur noch die 29er Laufräder.


Ich persönlich hab das Gefühl, dass der Pro10-Hinterbau von Tyee/SD von der Progressivität nach linearem Einfedern schreit - ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich glaube also, du wirst da sehr glücklich mit


----------



## Joehigashi80 (31. August 2022)

DrDrop schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hab das Gefühl, dass der Pro10-Hinterbau von Tyee/SD von der Progressivität nach linearem Einfedern schreit - ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich glaube also, du wirst da sehr glücklich mit


Hab ja noch einen Topaz, aktuell im Ekano verbaut und den X2 aus dem Ekano welcher auch passt. Der Aufbau wird aber definitiv mit Jade X sein.


----------



## DrDrop (31. August 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Hab ja noch einen Topaz, aktuell im Ekano verbaut und den X2 aus dem Ekano welcher auch passt. Der Aufbau wird aber definitiv mit Jade X sein.


Ich hatte vorher den RS SD Ultimate mit guten Buchsen drin, der war schon auch gut. Aber in der Kombination mit Tyee sehr progressiv und vergleichsweise hart, wenn ich jetzt direkt mit dem Jade X vergleiche


----------



## HabeDEhre (31. August 2022)

DrDrop schrieb:


> jap, ist sie (https://nukeproof.com/products/superlight-enduro-spring?variant=35927406739610)
> 
> War auch sehr überrascht, wie leicht die Kombi ist!
> 
> Testfahrt hat voll überzeugt, bin echt begeistert!!


Braucht man da irgendwelche Adapter damit die Feder am Jade X passt? sieht auf deinen Fotos irgendwie so aus


----------



## Joehigashi80 (31. August 2022)

DrDrop schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher den RS SD Ultimate mit guten Buchsen drin, der war schon auch gut. Aber in der Kombination mit Tyee sehr progressiv und vergleichsweise hart, wenn ich jetzt direkt mit dem Jade X vergleiche


So liest es sich auch in Test's, egal wo, wird beschrieben dass der aktuelle Pro10 mit Coil besser funktioniert, weil der Hinterbau schon ordentlich progressiv ist.
Im Ekano auch "Pro10" aber anders, funktioniert Luft besser.


----------



## DrDrop (31. August 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Braucht man da irgendwelche Adapter damit die Feder am Jade X passt? sieht auf deinen Fotos irgendwie so aus


Ich hatte das Glück, dass der Verkäufer im Bikemarkt zufällig die passende Feder hatte und dem Dämpfer beigelegt hat. Oben und unten habe ich jeweils so eine Art Halterung platziert die dabei war, so dass die Feder nicht "nackt" auf dem Teller liegt. Die scheinen bei der Feder dabei zu sein, siehe das Produktfoto hier: https://www.wigglestatic.com/produc...r-Shocks-Black-NotSet-NP17SPRSLSBLK3200-1.jpg

edit: der Spacer war auch dabei, hab ich allerdings nicht gebraucht.


----------



## HabeDEhre (1. September 2022)

Jetz musste ich mir auch sone Nukeproof Superlight Feder über Kleinanzeigen kaufen...  aber für 45€ verschmerzbar. Hoffe die passt bei mir auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrDrop (1. September 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Jetz musste ich mir auch sone Nukeproof Superlight Feder über Kleinanzeigen kaufen...  aber für 45€ verschmerzbar. Hoffe die passt bei mir auch...


jaja, das Forum hier ist Gift für den Geldbeutel  Viel Spaß damit 

edit: was hast du denn für Dämpfermaße? Die ist ja sehr anpassbar mit den Reduzierern und dem Spacer, würde mich wundern, wenn sie nicht passt.


----------



## Akai (8. September 2022)

NicoGldn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
> 
> Das mit der Vorspannung war auch beim ersten Mal mein erster Gedanke.
> Habe dann beim Einbau auch darauf geachtet dass ich der Feder genug Vorspannung gebe, eben nochmal kontrolliert und auch nochmal weiter gedreht, aber auch das war leider nicht die Lösung.
> ...


Gibt es News?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. September 2022)

Hat hier zufällig schon Mal jemand bei Bike24.de die LS Feder in 2,5" bestellt? Waren da die Spacer zur Anpassung an 230x65mm dabei? Laut Tabelle benötigt man den 25mm Spacer. Bike24 Support meint: Sind nicht dabei. Mal sehen was im Päckchen ist, wenn es kommt.


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2022)

Ich hatte genau die Feder bei Bike24 bestellt…die Spacer sind dabei, glaube ich, mich zu erinnern.


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2022)

PS. Falls auf der Schachtel 2.5 und auf der Feder 2.2 steht, passt das trotzdem…DVO hatte eine Charge mit falsch bedruckten Federn…ich hab mit denen deswegen gemailt.


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2022)

Hier sieht man übrigens den Lieferumfang:





						DVO Lightsteel Feder, für Jade X Dämpfer, verschiedene Ausführungen > | GO CYCLE
					

DVO Lightsteel Feder, für Jade X Dämpfer, verschiedene Ausführungen >



					www.gocycle.de


----------



## svenson69 (15. September 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig schon Mal jemand bei Bike24.de die LS Feder in 2,5" bestellt? Waren da die Spacer zur Anpassung an 230x65mm dabei? Laut Tabelle benötigt man den 25mm Spacer. Bike24 Support meint: Sind nicht dabei. Mal sehen was im Päckchen ist, wenn es kommt.



Hab meine Feder letzte Woche bekommen, dabei waren 1x 25mm, 1x15mm und 1x 8mm Spacer.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. September 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hier sieht man übrigens den Lieferumfang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß, allerdings steht davon bei Bike24 nichts und die Mail vom Support lautet wie folgt, als ich das Bild der Feder inkl. Spacer geschickt hab:






Scheint so, als hätten die vom Support keine Ahnung, was wirklich dabei ist. Wir werden sehen. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2022)

Ist ja komisch…haben die wirklich nachgeschaut ? Bei Gocycle waren sie definitiv dabei, hab ja einen verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. September 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hier sieht man übrigens den Lieferumfang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Screenshot hab ich denen in die Mail mit angehängt.


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2022)

Bei mir waren auch drei dabei, hab nochmal nachgeschaut.


----------



## ma1208 (15. September 2022)

Wenn es der Original-LS-Karton ist, sind die Spacer immer dabei. Nur bei der "normalen" Feder fehlen sie. Ich weiß nicht, ob es irgendwelche Werkstatt-Versionen gibt, oder so.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. September 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Wenn es der Original-LS-Karton ist, sind die Spacer immer dabei. Nur bei der "normalen" Feder fehlen sie. Ich weiß nicht, ob es irgendwelche Werkstatt-Versionen gibt, oder so.


Dann Mal abwarten was in den Paketen drin ist. Sind die LS Federn die ich bestellt hab. In 450 und 500 lbs.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. September 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist ja komisch…haben die wirklich nachgeschaut ? Bei Gocycle waren sie definitiv dabei, hab ja einen verbaut.


Ich glaub fast, dass die nicht nachgeschaut haben und keine Ahnung haben, was da drin ist.


----------



## L3m0n (15. September 2022)

Hab meine LS Feder Anfang Juli da bestellt, alle 3 Spacer waren dabei.
Nur statt 2,5 steht auf der Feder 2,36 dachte das wäre normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. September 2022)

L3m0n schrieb:


> Hab meine LS Feder Anfang Juli da bestellt, alle 3 Spacer waren dabei.
> Nur statt 2,5 steht auf der Feder 2,36 dachte das wäre normal


Kann man ja zur Not anhand der Länge herausfinden. Wie lang ist denn eine 2,5" Feder?


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2022)

Auf meiner 2,5“er Feder steht 2,36“ (sorry,war oben falsch), da hab ich den DVO Service angeschrieben. Da kam folgende Antwort:

some of our coils were miss marked from the factory so you did receive the right coil. Yes you will need the 25mm spacer that will go on the damper side of the shock. Thanks Will.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. September 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Auf meiner 2,5“er Feder steht 2,36“ (sorry,war oben falsch), da hab ich den DVO Service angeschrieben. Da kam folgende Antwort:
> 
> some of our coils were miss marked from the factory so you did receive the right coil. Yes you will need the 25mm spacer that will go on the damper side of the shock. Thanks Will.


Kannst du die Feder Mal bei Gelegenheit in der Länge ausmessen, ohne Spacer.


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2022)

Klar, mach ich später 😉


----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. September 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Klar, mach ich später 😉


Reicht auch die Tage noch. Kein Stress.


----------



## L3m0n (15. September 2022)

Hab mal grob gemessen, sind 12,7cm und mit Spacer dann 15,3cm.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. September 2022)

L3m0n schrieb:


> Hab mal grob gemessen, sind 12,7cm und mit Spacer dann 15,3cm.


Mess ich nach sobald ich die Federn habe und vor allem, aus dem Urlaub zurück bin.


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2022)

Hab mal gemessen.
Sind bei mir 12,8cm für die Feder.

Hier sieht man die falsche Bedruckung:


----------



## L3m0n (16. September 2022)

Sieht bei mir auch genau so aus.
Sogar auch die 650....schön das ich nicht der einzige hier bin, mit "schweren Knochen"


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. September 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hab mal gemessen.
> Sind bei mir 12,8cm für die Feder.
> 
> Hier sieht man die falsche Bedruckung:
> ...


Bei meinem Bike ist der Piggy ja unten eingebaut, sollte dann der Spacer auch im Bereich Piggy sein, oder ist das egal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2022)

Würde ich so machen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. September 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Würde ich so machen.


Gibt es dafür einen technischen Grund?


----------



## ma1208 (16. September 2022)

Ich glaube den kann man einbauen, wie man will. Ich würde den Spacer immer nach "oben" machen, dann ist der Schwerpunkt niedriger. Ist akademisch, aber bei all dem Aufwand, den wir für ein bisschen Biken treiben, kann man das auch noch mitnehmen.


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2022)

Ich hab’s so gemacht, weil die Feder so in keinem Fall am Ausgleichsbehälter schleifen kann.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (18. September 2022)

So, die LS Federn sind da, eingebaut und auch einzeln gewogen. In dem Fall mit Huber Buchsen 20x8 und 30x8 und 500er 2,5 LS Feder inkl. Spacer:


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. September 2022)

Gibts den spacer eigentlich auch einzeln zu kaufen? Bei mir ist es doch ziemich knapp mit dem Gewinde und ich hab eh schon 2 so Kunststoffscheiben von sprindex drin.


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2022)

Frag mal bei Gocycle, die sind DVO mäßig fit.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (18. September 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Gibts den spacer eigentlich auch einzeln zu kaufen? Bei mir ist es doch ziemich knapp mit dem Gewinde und ich hab eh schon 2 so Kunststoffscheiben von sprindex drin.





san_andreas schrieb:


> Frag mal bei Gocycle, die sind DVO mäßig fit.




Antwort von Gocycle:


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. September 2022)

Hm. Laut sprindex soll sie ja eigentlich passen für 205x65.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (19. September 2022)

Die Sprindex passt doch wunderbar!?


----------



## shield (21. September 2022)

Hat jemand einen 0mm federteller über? 
Gerne Nachricht an mich. 

Grüße


----------



## Fekl (2. Oktober 2022)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Bladder Druck so? Ich hatte vor dem Sommerurlaub 160 Psi draufgegeben und vorhin mal gecheckt. 90 Psi waren nach Pumpenanschluss noch drin, die Pumpe nimmt 40 Psi weg -> 130 von 160 waren also wohl noch im AGB. Ist das ok für ca 3,5 Monate mit ner Woche Alpenurlaub und zu Hause eher unregelmäßiger Nutzung? Irgendwie hätte ich gern noch etwas mehr Gegenhalt und jetzt mal auf 170 Psi gepumpt. Einen wirklichen Unterschied merke ich allerdings nicht.
Evtl. hätte ich ne Sprindex mit 65mm Hub und 450-500 lb/in abzugeben, sollte jemand Interesse haben.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Oktober 2022)

Fekl schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Bladder Druck so? Ich hatte vor dem Sommerurlaub 160 Psi draufgegeben und vorhin mal gecheckt. 90 Psi waren nach Pumpenanschluss noch drin, die Pumpe nimmt 40 Psi weg -> 130 von 160 waren also wohl noch im AGB. Ist das ok für ca 3,5 Monate mit ner Woche Alpenurlaub und zu Hause eher unregelmäßiger Nutzung? Irgendwie hätte ich gern noch etwas mehr Gegenhalt und jetzt mal auf 170 Psi gepumpt. Einen wirklichen Unterschied merke ich allerdings nicht.
> Evtl. hätte ich ne Sprindex mit 65mm Hub und 450-500 lb/in abzugeben, sollte jemand Interesse haben.


Hinweis von DVO aus der Anleitung:


----------



## Fekl (2. Oktober 2022)

Thx, I know. Deswegen schrub ich ja, wie viel in der Pumpe verschwindet. Bei meiner sind es 40 Psi, mehrfach getestet. Ich weiß daher, was drin war. 
Erfahrungen zu den wirklich fühlbaren Auswirkungen des Bladderdrucks würden mich interessieren!


----------



## Homer4 (2. Oktober 2022)

Dem schließe ich mich an, und das Tuning des Bladderdruck verstehe ich nicht, welche Auswirkung das hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Oktober 2022)

Beim Topaz wird es ein wenig erklärt:





Beim aktuellen Jade X wird der max. Druck allerdings niedriger als beim alten angegeben.


----------



## Homer4 (2. Oktober 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Beim Topaz wird es erklärt:


Die Erklärung kenne ich, aber verstehe es trotzdem nicht, wie sich unterschiedlicher Bladderdruck bei selbem Fahrergewicht auswirkt. Durchschlagschutz?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Oktober 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Die Erklärung kenne ich, aber verstehe es trotzdem nicht, wie sich unterschiedlicher Bladderdruck bei selbem Fahrergewicht auswirkt. Durchschlagschutz?


Eher nicht, beim Topaz hat man Spacer, welche man zur Progression etc. nutzen kann. Konnte allerdings bisher auch noch nie so eine richtige Wirkung feststellen. Hab allerdings meistens auf max. Druck aufgepumpt und nicht groß rumprobiert. Unter dem Bild steht die Beschreibung:


----------



## aibeekey (2. Oktober 2022)

Das Öl welches vom Schaft beim Einfedern verdrängt wird, sorgt dann für die Kompression der Bladder.
Je mehr Druck im Bladder, desto mehr Kraft benötigt man, um den Dämpfer einzufedern.
Man kann sich das wie eine zusätzliche Luftfeder vorstellen. Mit mehr Druck im AGB wird der Dämpfer also auch härter.


----------



## Homer4 (2. Oktober 2022)

da würde ich gerne weiterlesen, da wird es gerade interessant, hast du bitte nen link.


----------



## Homer4 (2. Oktober 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Das Öl welches vom Schaft beim Einfedern verdrängt wird, sorgt dann für die Kompression der Bladder.
> Je mehr Druck im Bladder, desto mehr Kraft benötigt man, um den Dämpfer einzufedern.
> Man kann sich das wie eine zusätzliche Luftfeder vorstellen. Mit mehr Druck im AGB wird der Dämpfer also auch härter.


härter insgesamt oder wo im federweg?


----------



## aibeekey (2. Oktober 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> härter insgesamt oder wo im federweg?


Insgesamt, wobei es hintenraus natürlich progressiv mehr wird, weil eben das die Eigenschaft einer Luftfeder ist.

Aber der Druck ändert nichts am Verlauf, der ist durch das Volumen gegeben.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Oktober 2022)

DVO Topaz T3 Air Shock - Review - Pinkbike
					

Is DVO's Topaz T3 Air a viable alternative to other popular shocks in the all-mountain/enduro niche? We bolted this thing on and rode it for a season to find out.




					m.pinkbike.com
				




Wobei auch mit dabei steht, dass es die Progression erhöhen soll. Ob es wirklich so ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## aibeekey (2. Oktober 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> DVO Topaz T3 Air Shock - Review - Pinkbike
> 
> 
> Is DVO's Topaz T3 Air a viable alternative to other popular shocks in the all-mountain/enduro niche? We bolted this thing on and rode it for a season to find out.
> ...



Wenn ich gerade keinen Denkfehler habe, ergibt sich eine Kurvenschar aus den unterschiedlichen Drücken für ein fixes Volumen. Das heißt, man schiebt die Kurve in der y-Achse nach oben, aber der Verlauf selbst bleibt der gleiche = die Steigung bleibt über den Verlauf ebenfalls an gleichen x-Positionen die gleiche (nur eben nach oben verschoben).

Die Steigungsrate lässt sich nur über das Volumen verändern, das ist ja aber nicht veränderbar.

Die alten Manitou ISX hatten z.B. ein veränderbares Volumen im Piggy, hier konnte man dann tatsächlich die Progression dieser Mini-Luftfeder verändern.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Oktober 2022)

Hier noch die Erklärung von DVO selbst:

Achtung bei den Druckangaben! Die neuen Dämpfer haben andere Angaben als die alten. Alt 170-200 Neu 140-180 Psi

Werde ich beim alten Topaz auch Mal auf 180 ändern. Bzw. Mal DVO anschreiben ob das gemacht werden sollte. Am Design des Piggy dürfte es nicht liegen, da der Jade X schon immer das neue Piggy Design im Vergleich zum alten Topaz T3 hatte. Der neue Topaz 2 hat ja auch den neuen Piggy. 






						Understanding the Bladder | DVO Suspension Tech Website
					






					tech.dvosuspension.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Oktober 2022)

Muss am neuen Rad auch noch bissl rumprobieren mit dem Druck im Bladder, bin es erst zweimal gefahren. Funzen tut der Hinterbau auf jeden Fall bisher sehr gut mit dem Jade X.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Oktober 2022)

Eine Frage…
die Nukeproof SL Federn passen in den DVO Jade X, oder ?

Und Fox Standardfedern auch ?


----------



## HabeDEhre (3. Oktober 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> die Nukeproof SL Federn passen in den DVO Jade X, oder ?


Ja, mit den beiliegenden Plastikadaptern.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (3. Oktober 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Ja, mit den beiliegenden Plastikadaptern.
> Anhang anzeigen 1561931


Bleibt die Schrift der grünen DVO Teile beim entlacken mit Rohrreiniger erhalten oder nicht?


----------



## HabeDEhre (3. Oktober 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Bleibt die Schrift der grünen DVO Teile beim entlacken mit Rohrreiniger erhalten oder nicht?


Ja, wenn du nicht zu lange badest


----------



## Joehigashi80 (3. Oktober 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du nicht zu lange badest


Das Grün stört mich schon ziemlich, weil es nicht zum Grün der Tauchrohre passt. Die Entlüftungsnippel an der Gabel sind vermutlich nicht so einfach hinzubekommen.


----------



## Fekl (3. Oktober 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Wenn ich gerade keinen Denkfehler habe, ergibt sich eine Kurvenschar aus den unterschiedlichen Drücken für ein fixes Volumen. Das heißt, man schiebt die Kurve in der y-Achse nach oben, aber der Verlauf selbst bleibt der gleiche = die Steigung bleibt über den Verlauf ebenfalls an gleichen x-Positionen die gleiche (nur eben nach oben verschoben).
> 
> Die Steigungsrate lässt sich nur über das Volumen verändern, das ist ja aber nicht veränderbar.
> 
> Die alten Manitou ISX hatten z.B. ein veränderbares Volumen im Piggy, hier konnte man dann tatsächlich die Progression dieser Mini-Luftfeder verändern.


Heißt also, ich schiebe in geringem Maße die Kurve der Dämpfung nach oben? Ich habe das nämlich gerade eben mal noch ausprobiert mit 170 Psi laut Pumpe (180 wäre Max). Allerdings bin ich mit der Federrate (Sprindex) auch noch etwas hoch gegangen und tatsächlich fühlt sich der Dämpfer nach etwas mehr Gegenhalt an. Auf jeden Fall spricht das Teil dadurch keinesfalls schlechter an.


----------



## aibeekey (3. Oktober 2022)

Fekl schrieb:


> Heißt also, ich schiebe in geringem Maße die Kurve der Dämpfung nach oben? Ich habe das nämlich gerade eben mal noch ausprobiert mit 170 Psi laut Pumpe (180 wäre Max). Allerdings bin ich mit der Federrate (Sprindex) auch noch etwas hoch gegangen und tatsächlich fühlt sich der Dämpfer nach etwas mehr Gegenhalt an. Auf jeden Fall spricht das Teil dadurch keinesfalls schlechter an.



Nein die Federkennlinie, auf die Dämpfung hat das keinen Einfluss. Da ist nur wichtig, dass ein mindestens notwendiger Druck überschritten wird, damit die Dämpfung überhaupt funktioniert.

Theoretisch sollte es auch auf das Ansprechverhalten einen Einfluss haben, da die Weg-Kraft-Kurve bei einer Luftfeder ohne Negativkammer nicht durch 0 geht. Und der AGB ist ja so gesehen nur eine Positivkammer.
Aber ich vermute, dass das bei den Hebelverhältnissen am Hinterbau keine große Rolle spielt. Die Stahlfeder selbst spannt man ja auch etwas vor (= Gerade geht nicht mehr durch 0 im Weg-Kraft-Diagramm) ohne, dass man das groß spüren würde.


----------



## MDuvall (6. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab noch eine DVO LS Feder in 450 x 2.5 mit allen drei Adaptern abzugeben falls jemand eine sucht für seinen Jade X.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NicoGldn (14. Oktober 2022)

Akai schrieb:


> Gibt es News?



Moin, 
danke der Nachfrage.

Aber nein. Bis jetzt nur Rückmeldung vom Händler da ich mehrfach nachgefragt habe.
Werde aber immer nur vertröstet, dass noch die Rückmeldung von DVO zu dem Thema fehle.

LG


----------



## Akai (15. Oktober 2022)

NicoGldn schrieb:


> Moin,
> danke der Nachfrage.
> 
> Aber nein. Bis jetzt nur Rückmeldung vom Händler da ich mehrfach nachgefragt habe.
> ...


Krass mieser Service... Ging das über Cosmic?


----------



## Fekl (19. Oktober 2022)

Ob der Eingriff des Gewindes vom Federteller reicht? Der Teil in der Feder greift wohl nicht mehr zu 100%, oben ist ja aber auch noch ne Menge.
Die CC Valt Progressive Feder 500-610 ist übrigens 20g schwerer als die Sprindex 450-500. 460g vs. 440g. Beide für 65er Hub.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (19. Oktober 2022)

Meine sprindex ist aber auch nicht länger.


----------



## Homer4 (19. Oktober 2022)

Meine auch nicht, aber deswegen waren bei Sprindex und NP die passenden Adapterverlängerungen dabei


----------



## Fekl (19. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe die Sprindex durch die CC ersetzt. Die Nennlänge ist bei der Sprindex 142mm, bei der CC 141mm. Nebeneinander gehalten wirkte die Sprindex eher 1mm kürzer, aber da kommen ja noch ca. 2-3mm für diese roten Adapterchen dazu. Ich habe die CC Feder jetzt erstmal so verbaut, ich denke das sollte passen. Wenn die doch nur nicht so hässlich weiß wäre…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (3. November 2022)

Hi,
Ich würde gern meinen 5mm Federteller gegen einen 0mm tauschen. Hätte jemand Interesse?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage zum Jade X "Lockout": Ich war heute mit Dämpfer auf Mittelstellung zweimal auf einem Trail der zwar mit Sprüngen etc. gespickt ist und so weiter unterwegs, allerdings nix wirklich anspruchsvolles. Nach der ersten Fahrt hab ich meinem Bike Kumpel noch gezeigt wie gut der Lockout funktioniert, bzw. wie sehr er verhärtet und einen aus dem Sag rausdrückt. Dazwischen sind wir dann paar andere Sachen gefahren, im offenen Modus. Dann eben nochmal den ersten Trail zum zweiten Mal.

Bei der Heimfahrt, relativ steile Straße zum Haus, ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass der Lockout nicht mehr auf fast 0% Sag ist, sondern genauso tief wie im mittleren und offenen Modus.

Zu Hause hab ich es dann nochmal probiert mit demselben Ergebnis: Der Lockout Mode geht genauso in den Sag wie der mittlere und offene Modus.

Hatte erst den Druck im Piggy im Verdacht, aber selbst bei 180 Psi max., gleiches Ergebnis. Kennt jemand von euch dieses "Phänomen"?

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass es mich beim aktuellen Bike gar nicht Mal so stört wenn das Rad nicht komplett blockiert und fast 0% Sag hat, weil dadurch der Sitzwinkel für die normale Runde nämlich deutlich zu steil war. Nur bei ganz steilen Rampen, war es top.

Anfrage an DVO Support ist auch raus.

Sorry für den langen Roman 🙈


----------



## MDuvall (14. November 2022)

Ich hatte Abrieb auf den Kolbenstange und hab den Jade X jetzt auf Garantie bei Cosmic Sports - jetzt seit bald 4 Wochen. Es fehlen wohl Ersatzteile. Bin mal gespannt wann ich wieder fahren kann. 😔


----------



## Joehigashi80 (14. November 2022)

MDuvall schrieb:


> Ich hatte Abrieb auf den Kolbenstange und hab den Jade X jetzt auf Garantie bei Cosmic Sports - jetzt seit bald 4 Wochen. Es fehlen wohl Ersatzteile. Bin mal gespannt wann ich wieder fahren kann. 😔


In welchem Rahmen fährst du den Dämpfer?


----------



## MDuvall (14. November 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> In welchem Rahmen fährst du den Dämpfer?


In keinem IBIS  

Spaß beiseite, in einem Last Coal.


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2022)

Mal wieder ne Frage…
wenn ich einen Jade X mit 62.5mm Hub habe…welchen Federteller brauche ich dann für 65mm Hub ?

Den mit 2.5mm ?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. November 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne Frage…
> wenn ich einen Jade X mit 62.5mm Hub habe…welchen Federteller brauche ich dann für 65mm Hub ?


Den mit 0mm.


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2022)

Ah…jetzt hab auch ich’s kapiert…danke !


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. November 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ah…jetzt hab auch ich’s kapiert…danke !








						DVO Federclip Für Jade/Jade X Schock, Grün | Bikeinn
					

Kaufen Sie DVO Federclip Für Jade/Jade X Schock  - Grün, Gummibänder von Ersatzteile für nur 26.99 €. Finden Sie radfahren Angebote in Bikeinn | Schnelle Lieferung




					www.tradeinn.com
				




Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie vertrauenswürdig der Shop ist!


----------



## Simon Katsch (26. November 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> DVO Federclip Für Jade/Jade X Schock, Grün | Bikeinn
> 
> 
> Kaufen Sie DVO Federclip Für Jade/Jade X Schock  - Grün, Gummibänder von Ersatzteile für nur 26.99 €. Finden Sie radfahren Angebote in Bikeinn | Schnelle Lieferung
> ...


Hab dort auch schon bestellt…Tyre yogurt.ging problemlos und schnell,war davor aber auch skeptisch 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doempf (27. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen, klink mich hier mal ein.
Hab mir gestern eine Onyx und einen Jade X zugelegt, kommt ins Tyee CF 29 rein. Allgemein noch ne Feder dazu zu bekommen gestaltet sich ja gerade etwas schwierig? .. 

Bei Einbaumaßen von 210x55 brauche ich bei einer LS Spring eine 2,5er + 5 mm Spacer und bei einer Pro LS spring wäre es dann wohl nur eine 55er ohne Spacer, lt chart. Soweit hab ich das hoffentlich richtig kapiert.

Bezüglich Gewicht, (vorrausgesetzt ich habs im Kalkulator richtig eingegeben), komme ich auf ca. 535 lbs. (Bei 84 KG Rider weight, 55 mm Hub, 160 mm Federweg Rahmen)

Ergo: LS spring: 2,5 x 500 lb
oder: Prorate 475 - 575 x 55mm

Passt das so?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. November 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, klink mich hier mal ein.
> Hab mir gestern eine Onyx und einen Jade X zugelegt, kommt ins Tyee CF 29 rein. Allgemein noch ne Feder dazu zu bekommen gestaltet sich ja gerade etwas schwierig? ..
> 
> Bei Einbaumaßen von 210x55 brauche ich bei einer LS Spring eine 2,5er + 5 mm Spacer und bei einer Pro LS spring wäre es dann wohl nur eine 55er ohne Spacer, lt chart. Soweit hab ich das hoffentlich richtig kapiert.
> ...


Ich bin auch am überlegen für mein Spindrift eine Prorate zum Testen zu kaufen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es beim Tyee oder Spindrift wirklich notwendig ist. 

Hier Mal ein Bild vom aktuellen Hobel:


----------



## goldencore (27. November 2022)

Ich fahre mit 81kg im Tyee CF eine 550er RockShox Feder im Jade X und die ist nicht zu hart.
Vorher eine 500er und die 550er fühlt sich für mich besser an.


----------



## Doempf (27. November 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am überlegen für mein Spindrift eine Prorate zum Testen zu kaufen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es beim Tyee oder Spindrift wirklich notwendig ist.
> 
> Hier Mal ein Bild vom aktuellen Hobel:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1592907


Sieht klasse aus. Meine Onyx wir aber Schwarz sein, ebenso wie der Rahmen.. Da wäre die grüne Pro Rate natürlich eine schöner Akzent ..  😬 

Ja obs nötig ist, ist die Frage .. die Prorate hätte dann eine progressive Range von z.b. 475 - 575 lbs? Überhaupt eine herzubekommen wäre ja schon mal gut. 

Auf der DVO seite gibts grad 25%, Shipment nach DE 35 $ 🙄


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. November 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus. Meine Onyx wir aber Schwarz sein, ebenso wie der Rahmen.. Da wäre die grüne Pro Rate natürlich eine schöner Akzent ..  😬
> 
> Ja obs nötig ist, ist die Frage .. die Prorate hätte dann eine progressive Range von z.b. 475 - 575 lbs? Überhaupt eine herzubekommen wäre ja schon mal gut.
> 
> Auf der DVO seite gibts grad 25%, Shipment nach DE 35 $ 🙄


Bei Gocycle sind die LS Federn lieferbar. Pro Rate kannst ja Mal Anfragen per Mail.






						DVO Lightsteel Feder, für Jade X Dämpfer, verschiedene Ausführungen > | GO CYCLE
					

DVO Lightsteel Feder, für Jade X Dämpfer, verschiedene Ausführungen >



					www.gocycle.de


----------



## MDuvall (28. November 2022)

MDuvall schrieb:


> Ich hatte Abrieb auf den Kolbenstange und hab den Jade X jetzt auf Garantie bei Cosmic Sports - jetzt seit bald 4 Wochen. Es fehlen wohl Ersatzteile. Bin mal gespannt wann ich wieder fahren kann. 😔


Jetzt sollen die Ersatzteile auf dem Weg sein und wahrscheinlich Anfang Dezember mal eintrudeln. 2-3 Monate Wartezeit für ne Reparatur, komplett unfähige Firma wenn man mal Probleme hat.

Wer fahren will kauft besser kein DVO.


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2022)

Ist das anderswo besser ? Das ist doch die Frage.


----------



## MDuvall (28. November 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist das anderswo besser ? Das ist doch die Frage.


Hatte davor CaneCreek und Rockshox Dämpfer und nie ein Problem ein Ersatzteil zu bekommen. Und mit monatelangen warten auf eine Reparatur bei DVO bin ich in dem Forum leider nicht alleine.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (28. November 2022)

MDuvall schrieb:


> Hatte davor CaneCreek und Rockshox Dämpfer und nie ein Problem ein Ersatzteil zu bekommen. Und mit monatelangen warten auf eine Reparatur bei DVO bin ich in dem Forum leider nicht alleine.


Was musste denn getauscht werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDuvall (28. November 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Was musste denn getauscht werden?


Was sie alles tauschen müssen bei einer Kolbenstange mit Abrieb kann ich Dir leider noch nicht sagen - aber gebe in 2,3 Monaten Bescheid wenn ich ihn wieder habe. Denke Frühjahr 2023 müssten sie evtl. schaffen.


----------



## Kele177 (1. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, bin seit heute auch im Club, habe aber noch eine Frage vor Einbau:
Ist bei euch der Durchschlagschutz auch so hart? 

Ist mein erster Coil Dämpfer und habe erwartet, dass der Schutz von der Konsistenz her eher einem festeren Gehörschutz entspricht und keiner Blackroll 😅


----------



## Mircwidu (4. Dezember 2022)

Makke schrieb:


> Im Grunde ja, ich probiere gerne mal rum, konnte nur den DVO noch nicht testen ... hoffe, dass ich das heute mal schaffe.
> Der H3C ist für den Preis ein super Dämpfer, der DVO ist jetzt ein Test. mal sehen, wie er sich im Vergleich schlägt.


Kannst du ein Fazit ziehen?
Schwanke zwischen den beiden Dämpfern immer mal hin und her


----------



## aibeekey (4. Dezember 2022)

Kele177 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin seit heute auch im Club, habe aber noch eine Frage vor Einbau:
> Ist bei euch der Durchschlagschutz auch so hart?
> 
> Ist mein erster Coil Dämpfer und habe erwartet, dass der Schutz von der Konsistenz her eher einem festeren Gehörschutz entspricht und keiner Blackroll 😅



Das passt so. Selbst ohne Feder bekommt man den eher schwer komprimiert, wenn man sich nur aufs Bike setzt und bisschen wippt.
Aber in richtigen Fahrsituationen wirken da ganz andere Kräfte... 
Denke bis auf paar wenige mm geht der dann schon zusammen.


----------



## NicoGldn (10. Dezember 2022)

MDuvall schrieb:


> Hatte davor CaneCreek und Rockshox Dämpfer und nie ein Problem ein Ersatzteil zu bekommen. Und mit monatelangen warten auf eine Reparatur bei DVO bin ich in dem Forum leider nicht alleine.



Ich hatte damit auch zu kämpfen.
Habe den Dämpfer im August das zweite Mal eingeschickt. Bis heute nicht zurück und als Grund auch die fehlenden Ersatzteile genannt bekommen. 
Allerdings ohne dass mir etwas in Aussicht gestellt wurde, wann die Teile vielleicht verfügbar sein könnten.



Akai schrieb:


> Gibt es News?



Die aktuellsten News sind die, dass ich nicht mehr länger warten wollte und nun das Geld zurück erhalten habe.
Im letzten Sale habe ich dann sehr günstig einen 23er RSSD Coil gefunden.


Habe demnach günstig eine max. 5 Stunden gefahrene 2.5x400 Feder und Montagebuchsen 8x20 + 8x30 abzugeben. Falls jemand etwas gebrauchen kann, gerne melden.


----------



## MDuvall (10. Dezember 2022)

NicoGldn schrieb:


> Ich hatte damit auch zu kämpfen.
> Habe den Dämpfer im August das zweite Mal eingeschickt. Bis heute nicht zurück und als Grund auch die fehlenden Ersatzteile genannt bekommen.
> Allerdings ohne dass mir etwas in Aussicht gestellt wurde, wann die Teile vielleicht verfügbar sein könnten.
> 
> ...


Ich hab zwischenzeitlich auch mal darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass die Reparatur einfach zu lange dauert und ich eine andere Lösung erwarte. Ich hatte dann zwei Tage später einen komplett neuen Jade X in der Post. 

Ist inzwischen verkauft und ich versuche mein Glück mit Rockshox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (10. Dezember 2022)

Nach den Vorfällen würde ich auch kein dvo fahren wollen.
Übrigens haben sie einen neuen Inline am Start.





						Opal HV T3 – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com


----------



## Makke (12. Dezember 2022)

Mein Jade X war jetzt zwei mal beim Service, da er am Ausgleichsbehälter Öl gespuckt hat. Ging beide mal ziemlich zügig. Jetzt funktioniert er und ist dicht. 

Ist aktuell auch eine echt doofe Zeit ...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. Dezember 2022)

Makke schrieb:


> Mein Jade X war jetzt zwei mal beim Service, da er am Ausgleichsbehälter Öl gespuckt hat. Ging beide mal ziemlich zügig. Jetzt funktioniert er und ist dicht.
> 
> Ist aktuell auch eine echt doofe Zeit ...


Dann bin ich ja Mal gespannt, wie lange meiner hält. 

Lockout Funktion geht schon Mal nicht mehr, seit ich zweimal einen kurzen und einfachen Trail in Mittelstellung gefahren bin. Der Lock ist jetzt eher eine sehr stark gedämpfte Zugstufe, aber holt einen nicht mehr aus dem Sag raus wie davor.


----------



## Akai (13. Dezember 2022)

Makke schrieb:


> Mein Jade X war jetzt zwei mal beim Service, da er am Ausgleichsbehälter Öl gespuckt hat. Ging beide mal ziemlich zügig. Jetzt funktioniert er und ist dicht.
> 
> Ist aktuell auch eine echt doofe Zeit ...


Das Problem ist der Bladder, der nur eine Presspassung (nennt man das so?) hat. Er wird halt nur aufgeschoben auf den davor liegenden Deckel und löst sich wohl deswegen ab und an. Mit dem nötigen Entlüften ist dieses Problem allerdings in 15min erledigt und brauch auch keine Ersatzteile (außer der Bladder ist ausgeleiert). Das ist ja das eigentlich schöne an DVO, ist easy selbst zu servicen (wenn man keine Ersatzteile brauch bzw die zufällig gerade lieferbar sind. Servicekit würde ich mir immer hinlegen zu Hause). Sowas wie Einschicken plus langer Ausfallzeiten können dann einfach wegfallen. Würde ich deswegen einem Öhlins oder EXT (verlieren IMHO sogar ihre Garantie beim Selbst-Service) einfach immer vorziehen, selbst wenn die Performance evt nicht ganz deren Liga erreicht.
Allerdings ist DVO wohl auch allgemein überhaupt nicht frei von Kinderkrankheiten (was mich wundert bei Suntour als Hersteller). Ohne entsprechendes Werkzeug und ein paar rudimentäre Bastelkenntnisse hätte ich mich wohl auch schon richtig dolle geärgert und wäre definitiv mit einer andere Firma besser gefahren.
So hats was von italienischem äääh kalifornischem Charme für mich....
Ordentliche Performance und solide, aber simple Technik mit allerdings technischen/versorgungstechnischen Unzulänglichkeiten für bastelfreudige User.

Nubuk-Bikes hat übrigens fast alles an Ersatzteilen, meiner Erfahrung nach auch kurzfristig.


----------



## Akai (13. Dezember 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja Mal gespannt, wie lange meiner hält.
> 
> Lockout Funktion geht schon Mal nicht mehr, seit ich zweimal einen kurzen und einfachen Trail in Mittelstellung gefahren bin. Der Lock ist jetzt eher eine sehr stark gedämpfte Zugstufe, aber holt einen nicht mehr aus dem Sag raus wie davor.


Ich würde mal entlüften.
Kaputtmachen tut man gerade in Mittelstellung eigentlich nix, bin auch schon voll gelocked gefahren. Bei harten Schlägen macht der Dämpfer eh auf.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. Dezember 2022)

Akai schrieb:


> Ich würde mal entlüften.
> Kaputtmachen tut man gerade in Mittelstellung eigentlich nix, bin auch schon voll gelocked gefahren. Bei harten Schlägen macht der Dämpfer eh auf.


Nach ca. 50 Trail Km? Hmm, ok.
Laut DVO hat es irgendwas mit dem Base Valve zu tun. Was genau, weiß ich nicht.

Bei DVO Newzealand wurde auf Insta die Möglichkeit gezeigt, den Dämpfer vom starken Lockout zu "befreien" und so zu verändern, dass die Lock Stufe eine sehr harte Druckstufe ist.
So fühlt sich mein Dämpfer an, obwohl daran nichts gemacht wurde.

Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich Mal ohne Druck im Bladder, mehrfach daheim durchgefedert hab?  🙈

Wird die Entlüftung im Service Manual beschrieben? Würde ich im Frühjahr machen, falls es so wie er aktuell ist, keine Probleme geben sollte.


----------



## Akai (13. Dezember 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich Mal ohne Druck im Bladder, mehrfach daheim durchgefedert hab?  🙈
> 
> Wird die Entlüftung im Service Manual beschrieben? Würde ich im Frühjahr machen, falls es so wie er aktuell ist, keine Probleme geben sollte.


Na, vlt ist deswegen dein Bladder einfach verrutscht oder kaputt, und es wird kein entsprechender Druck mehr aufgebaut im Ölkreislauf. Könnte mit theoretisch schon vorstellen, daß dann die Druckstufe bzw der Lockout nicht mehr wie gewünscht funktioniert. Bin aber kein Experte. Was soll am BaseValve kaputtgehen außer Shims verbiegen. Sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, vor allem nicht nach 50km.
Würde den Dämpfer einfach aufmachen und nachschauen. Aber natürlich ärgerlich wenn Probleme so fgrüh auftreten. Ich hab nach einem Jahr Benutzung normal geserviced und das erste wirkliche Problem nach über 2 Jahre Benutzung (fahre ca. 4x die Woche) festgestellt. Und das auch nur weil ich beim Service evt nicht alle Drehmimente eingehalten hatte bzw mit dem Loctite geschludert hatte. Fahre aber auch noch die erste Serie des Dämpfers (obwohl sich da IMHO nix geändert hat außer Optik).
Ja, das Entlüftungs-Procedre ist sehr übersichtlich im Handbuch beschrieben, mit Bildern und allem. Spezialwerkzeug braucht es auch keines. Aber auchtung, Das Alu der Schrauben ist recht weich, und man eine Schraube schneller rundgedreht als einem lieb ist.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. Dezember 2022)

Akai schrieb:


> Na, vlt ist deswegen dein Bladder einfach verrutscht oder kaputt, und es wird kein entsprechender Druck mehr aufgebaut im Ölkreislauf. Könnte mit theoretisch schon vorstellen, daß dann die Druckstufe bzw der Lockout nicht mehr wie gewünscht funktioniert. Bin aber kein Experte. Was soll am BaseValve kaputtgehen außer Shims verbiegen. Sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, vor allem nicht nach 50km.
> Würde den Dämpfer einfach aufmachen und nachschauen. Aber natürlich ärgerlich wenn Probleme so fgrüh auftreten. Ich hab nach einem Jahr Benutzung normal geserviced und das erste wirkliche Problem nach über 2 Jahre Benutzung (fahre ca. 4x die Woche) festgestellt. Und das auch nur weil ich beim Service evt nicht alle Drehmimente eingehalten hatte bzw mit dem Loctite geschludert hatte. Fahre aber auch noch die erste Serie des Dämpfers (obwohl sich da IMHO nix geändert hat außer Optik).
> Ja, das Entlüftungs-Procedre ist sehr übersichtlich im Handbuch beschrieben, mit Bildern und allem. Spezialwerkzeug braucht es auch keines. Aber auchtung, Das Alu der Schrauben ist recht weich, und man eine Schraube schneller rundgedreht als einem lieb ist.


Das einzige was sich geändert hat von alter zu neuer Version, ist die maximale Druckangabe am Piggy. Beim aktuellen sind es 140-180 Psi und beim Vorgänger waren es 170-200 Psi.

Evtl. weil der Druck sonst zu hoch ist und es vielleicht dadurch zu Defekten kommen kann. Ist aber reine Spekulation.


----------



## Akai (13. Dezember 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Das einzige was sich geändert hat von alter zu neuer Version, ist die maximale Druckangabe am Piggy. Beim aktuellen sind es 140-180 Psi und beim Vorgänger waren es 170-200 Psi.
> 
> Evtl. weil der Druck sonst zu hoch ist und es vielleicht dadurch zu Defekten kommen kann. Ist aber reine Spekulation.


So würde ich auch spekulieren.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. Dezember 2022)

Akai schrieb:


> Ich würde mal entlüften.
> Kaputtmachen tut man gerade in Mittelstellung eigentlich nix, bin auch schon voll gelocked gefahren. Bei harten Schlägen macht der Dämpfer eh auf.


Kurze Frage zum Entlüften. Bladder Entlüften oder was genau? Steh da gerade bissl auf dem Schlauch. Wenn ja, auf welcher Seite der Service Anleitung finde ich dazu die Angaben?
Sorry für die dumme Frage.  🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akai (20. Dezember 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Entlüften. Bladder Entlüften oder was genau? Steh da gerade bissl auf dem Schlauch. Wenn ja, auf welcher Seite der Service Anleitung finde ich dazu die Angaben?
> Sorry für die dumme Frage.  🙈


Nein, den Ölkreislauf entlüften (der Bladder ist ja Teil dessen). Da gibt es eine Schraube für, an die man ein Enlüftungsset (Spritze mit Schlauch) anschließen kann. Gleiches Prinzip wie bei deinen Bremse zB auch.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. Dezember 2022)

Akai schrieb:


> Nein, den Ölkreislauf entlüften (der Bladder ist ja Teil dessen). Da gibt es eine Schraube für, an die man ein Enlüftungsset (Spritze mit Schlauch) anschließen kann. Gleiches Prinzip wie bei deinen Bremse zB auch.


Ok. Welche Spritze passt da?


----------



## Akai (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab hier ein Set von Rock Shox, das passt. Ist glaube ich alles genormt. Aber bevor du blind was einkaufst, mach dich lieber nochmal anderweitig schlau. Evt steht auch was dazu im Jade-Manual.


----------



## Homer4 (20. Dezember 2022)

Hab gerade geguckt. Gibt nen super Anleitung auf der dvo HP


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. Dezember 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Hab gerade geguckt. Gibt nen super Anleitung auf der dvo HP


Link bitte


----------



## Homer4 (20. Dezember 2022)

Sry vertan. Ich hab beim dh geguckt


----------



## Akai (22. Dezember 2022)

Sucht ihr das bzw welche Info vermisst ihr dort?


			https://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/Jade-X-Full-Service-Guide2.pdf
		


PS: mW sind sind Jade DH und Jade X ziemlich ähnlich aufgebaut. Ersatzteile gibts auch nur dämpferübergreifend.


----------



## aibeekey (22. Dezember 2022)

Akai schrieb:


> Sucht ihr das bzw welche Info vermisst ihr dort?
> 
> 
> https://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/Jade-X-Full-Service-Guide2.pdf
> ...



Jade DH hat die Öffnung für die Spritze zum Entlüften nicht.
Da muss man das recht umständlich machen (incl. mehr Sauerei)



			https://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/jade_damper_v4.pdf


----------



## Akai (22. Dezember 2022)

Interessant, danke für die Info. Wirklich entlüften kann man ja quasi gar nicht, nur höllisch aufpassen beim Zusammenbau, oder?
Das es sowas überhaupt noch gibt... 

Was eine Frage aufkommen läßt; DVO hatte mal vor Jahren einen Nachfolger vom Jade angekündigt (irgendwas mit Twin??). Weiß jmd warum da nie was gekommen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (23. Dezember 2022)

Akai schrieb:


> Interessant, danke für die Info. Wirklich entlüften kann man ja quasi gar nicht, nur höllisch aufpassen beim Zusammenbau, oder?


Es geht relativ einfach.


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. Januar 2023)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hätte einen Jade X zu verkaufen.
205x60mm trunnion
Dieser kann bekanntlich auf 205x65 mit einem anderen Federteller umgerüstet werden.
Das ding funktioniert einwandfrei.
Bei Interesse PN ,sonst wandert der Dämpfer in Bikemarkt die tage

Edit war aktiv:
Hier nun im Bikemarkt






						DVO Jade X 205x60(205x62,5/205x65)Trunnion Stahlfederdämpfer | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

DVO Jade X 205x60(205x62,5/205x65)Trunnion Stahlfederdämpfer, Hallo zusammen, ich verkaufe einen Jade X Trunnion aus dem Jahr 2021. Ich bin den Dämpfer max. 1 Saison gefahren und er war mir stets ein sehr guter…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------

